# did some pairing last night



## catfishrod69

well last night i decided to get in some first time pairing, and get a jump start on them...

*P. formosa*
..the male walked around the females enclosure for about an hour drumming, the female was completely unresponsive..finally when he found her he backed off and continued drumming...she ended up rushing him...then a little bit later rushed him again...i had to take him out..she wasnt interested at all...really sucks too, i was planning on keeping them together overnight..dont know if i will reintroduce him or just give up..there were no pairings at all...
*P. metallica*
..the male was sitting on oppsoite ends of her enclosure, then he walked straight to her and fealt her all over with his first set of legs, and she never even moved...so i figured good she wasnt going to harm him, and i could keep them in together overnight, well he started drumming and wandering around, until he got closer to her, and then she rushed him twice...i ended up leaving them in together overnight, and found them on opposite sides this morning...then i took out the male..might give her another male dubia tonight, and toss the male back in tomorrow evening...i dont know if there were any pairings during the night..
*P. regalis*
...the male was introduced to the first of three females, and neither one of them did any movement at all, so i left the male in with her overnight, and this morning i found them on opposite sides of the tank...i removed him...i will try him with the next girl, then move on..i dont know if there was any pairing during the night..
*S. calceatum*
..this was the best out of all...really enjoyed this one..the male was introduced, and maybe 5 minutes went by, and he ventured behind some cork bark where she has here tube webbing...i immediately heard pairing, but could not see any insertions, then there was some chasing and the male started drumming...she rushed him a couple times, but wasnt really vicous towards him..he contiued to go right back into her tube multiple times after slowly being chased out...constantly drumming..then he backed slowly out of her tube, and stopped and kept drumming...then she slowly came out to him...he pushed her front legs up and as he held them, he drummed like crazy, very fast....then he got in a couple good insertions as she was pushing her abdomen towards him...then they slowly let go, and he backed off, and she slowly went into her tube...then he followed her, and they stayed in there together for about an hour...then i heard the male drumming again..i left him in with her overnight...and this morning i found him inside of his makeshift safehide..a small deli cup i put in for retreat...he had built another sperm web and was just laying there...was very easy to get him out, just put the lid on and pull out...the female was walking to the entrance of her tube and sticking her front toes out, and then would slowly return deeper in her tube..i will probably wait and see what the female does to see if i need to reintroduce him...i have a smaller female her last molt measured 3 1/4", so she might be close to 4", not sure if she is quite big enough or not...but i am getting another adult female soon, so i will breed him with her once she gets settled in, and maybe i can get my smaller female to molt another time by the time i have the other two females finished...

soo. hopefully atleast 1 girl is gravid...will post more info when it comes...


.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## catfishrod69

fed the female P. formosa a adult male dubia tonight, gonna try the pairing again tomorrow night..tossed the MM P. regalis in with the 2nd female, will check on them tomorrow evening.


----------



## VickyChaiTea

Good luck with the other females! I've seen T's breed before... very interesting stuff!


----------



## catfishrod69

thanks..im hoping for the best of course, hoping that all the males make it out ok..relly hoping that my B. vagans takes it easy on the male..



VickyChaiTea said:


> Good luck with the other females! I've seen T's breed before... very interesting stuff!


----------



## catfishrod69

well last night i put the formosa in with the female, the metallica in with the female, and the regalis in with the 3rd and final female..this evening when i got home from work, i took out the metallica, regalis, and couldnt find the formosa anywhere, upon getting a flashlight and looking closer, he was a wad of bolus in the females fangs...really sucks..i thought that she ate good enough the night before for him to be ok...guess not..most likely i wont bother trying to breed her again..just pray that shes gravid..and hopefully the metallica is too...in a couple weeks when im back from vacation, im gonna feed up the girls and throw the metallica in with his girl, and start the regalis in the females cycle...


----------



## catfishrod69

*updates*

i paired 2 S. calceatum females...the larger one looks like she is going to pop any day now...both her and one of my P. regalis females have been remodeling, and doing some heavy webbing....i also recently paired B. vagans, L. difficilis, and G. pulchripes...i didnt get pictures of the S. calceatum, formosa, regalis or metallica....so far gravid i have 2 S. calceatum, 1 B. vagans, and 2 P. regalis....i will pairing my G. pulchripes, and L. difficilis some more soon...i will also soon be pairing E. murinus...here are some rescent pics...
Brachypelma vagans
	

		
			
		

		
	



Grammostola pulchripes
	

		
			
		

		
	



Grammostola pulchripes
	

		
			
		

		
	



Lasiodora difficilis

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Big B

Great thread and nice pictures! 
I have yet to get the courage (or permission from the wife) to pair any yet, but you sure have.


----------



## catfishrod69

thanks very much...the B. vagans are actually hers, although i do everything for them, but she enjoys watching the male bend the female in half.....haha..and im hoping that the S. calceatum lays first...that would be kinda neat for my very first tarantula sac to be from the fastest most venomous species...





Big B said:


> Great thread and nice pictures!
> I have yet to get the courage (or permission from the wife) to pair any yet, but you sure have.


----------



## catfishrod69

also after reading how B. vagans females are aggressive towards males, and sometimes it takes 5 males to get one lucky enough to not get killed, i was afraid for my guy...well my female was super gentle, and so far the easiest of all of them to pair...she did nothing but bend back farther for him...they would stay hooked for 5 minutes straight....paired them 3 times already....my L. difficilis i was afraid would be aggressive towards the male, but she was the one doing all the tapping, and she was very very willing...it makes me happy to know that these girls are easy to pair for future pairings....


----------



## Formerphobe

Great pics!


----------



## catfishrod69

thanks very much





Formerphobe said:


> Great pics!


----------



## catfishrod69

Well..I have been keeping a eye on my largest S. calceatum female, and she has herself all webbed shut behind her plants and cork bark...There is a small hole in the webbing that I can see her through, by looking through the side of her tank...Well I thought she was never gonna lay a sac. Everytime I check on her it looks the same behind there. All kinds of webbing, but no sac. Well today I checked on her, and she must have laid a sac and encorperated it in her webbing where I couldnt see it...Because when I looked today, I seen little babies all around her. Totally awesome. This is my first sac, and it is great that it is from my favorite species, and the most venomous, and fastest species. I think I might get her out of there, and stick the babies in an incubator. I can leave them in there, but want to get a count, and want to know when they molt to 2nd instar, before they start eating eachother...Any thoughts?


----------



## Hornets inverts

Congrats  great pics. I havent done any pairings in a while but hoping to have Phlogius sp "PQ113", Phlogius crassipes, Selenotholus stirlingi (2forms) and Selenotypus sp2 ready to go this season


----------



## catfishrod69

thanks...and thats awesome...P. crassipes is on my list to get. 





Hornets inverts said:


> Congrats  great pics. I havent done any pairings in a while but hoping to have Phlogius sp "PQ113", Phlogius crassipes, Selenotholus stirlingi (2forms) and Selenotypus sp2 ready to go this season


----------



## catfishrod69

Ok....just got done with the 3 hour sling transfer to the incubator....total count is 109 2nd instar, 1 1st instar, and 4 that might not make it....holy crap i didnt expect that many.....pics coming soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69

*Pictures*

Here are a few slings. And look at that massive sac, as well as the momma...she is soooo gorgeous. Enjoy!


----------



## grayzone

dang bro.. good job. those slings look awesome/healthy. thats awesome that you didnt even have to pull the sack as well. cant wait to try my hand at breeding my 2 regalis... all these pairing threads goin around lately are crushing my patience.   hope the rest of your pairing attempts are equally successful.


----------



## catfishrod69

thank you very much man..they are really cool. my favorite species...also as fat as she is, i would say she is getting ready to drop another sac. my regalis girl has been all webbed up for a long time now, and i decided to pull open her webbing tonight and look for a sac, and didnt have to, she had a new hole, and i was able to see the sac....soo should be soon on those..getting ready to individually house these calceatum slings right now. also have 7 other gravid girls...hope all the best on your pairing when you get to it too..





grayzone said:


> dang bro.. good job. those slings look awesome/healthy. thats awesome that you didnt even have to pull the sack as well. cant wait to try my hand at breeding my 2 regalis... all these pairing threads goin around lately are crushing my patience.   hope the rest of your pairing attempts are equally successful.


----------



## grayzone

wow man sounds like ya got your hands full. do ya wanna pm me any tips or tricks toward pairing the regalis you encountered? i know weve talked on the subject before , but repetition IS the key to learning...

---------- Post added 01-06-2012 at 04:07 PM ----------

also, if you decide to sell off any of the S. calceatums let me know as well... never had any and they seem interesting (did some research after lookin at your photos)


----------



## catfishrod69

yeah i will send you a pm stomorrow...in the middle of setting up vials and rehousing these little guys...yeah i will have some for sale too...they are a awesome species....the MMs are gorgeous too..sucks mine got ate...QUOTE=grayzone;1977316]wow man sounds like ya got your hands full. do ya wanna pm me any tips or tricks toward pairing the regalis you encountered? i know weve talked on the subject before , but repetition IS the key to learning...

---------- Post added 01-06-2012 at 04:07 PM ----------

also, if you decide to sell off any of the S. calceatums let me know as well... never had any and they seem interesting (did some research after lookin at your photos)[/QUOTE]


----------



## catfishrod69

*finally rehoused*

only took hours....106 right there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kungfujoe

Wow this is awesome. let us know how the P. metallica pairing does. Maybe when im ready give me a few pointers =)


----------



## catfishrod69

already tried P. metallica....female wasnt interested at all...she is a pet slab...very boring, and might be into girls haha..





Kungfujoe said:


> Wow this is awesome. let us know how the P. metallica pairing does. Maybe when im ready give me a few pointers =)


----------



## Abby

Congrats on all those gorgeous babies


----------



## catfishrod69

thank you very much





Abby said:


> Congrats on all those gorgeous babies


----------



## catfishrod69

Well last night my 2nd female P. regalis dropped a sac. And i have been pairing P. cambridgei with a male i have on loan. Also pairing Ornithoctonus sp. "Koh Samui". Waiting on my two female P. scrofa to molt, male is ready. Tried C. fasciatum. Waiting on my other female to molt, then will try her. The first female wasnt willing. Really happy about the regalis sac. A while back my first female laid one, and i didnt know when she laid it. So i gave it a couple weeks, then pulled it. Was all eggs. So i gave it another week with her, then pulled it again, still eggs. I tried incubating them, and they all dried up and molded. Total loss. So hopefully this one will have better luck 30 days from now.


----------



## grayzone

yeah .. hope so... i forgot all about this thread.  IDK whats goin on with MY regalis... i notice that my last post in this thread was in Jan. and my male was already a month or two in premolt... HERE WE ARE in mid march and he still has made no progress.... so frustrating.  Hope all goes well with yours and your recent pairings


----------



## advan

catfishrod69 said:


> Well last night my 2nd female P. regalis dropped a sac. And i have been pairing P. cambridgei with a male i have on loan. Also pairing Ornithoctonus sp. "Koh Samui". Waiting on my two female P. scrofa to molt, male is ready. Tried C. fasciatum. Waiting on my other female to molt, then will try her. The first female wasnt willing. Really happy about the regalis sac. A while back my first female laid one, and i didnt know when she laid it. So i gave it a couple weeks, then pulled it. Was all eggs. So i gave it another week with her, then pulled it again, still eggs. I tried incubating them, and they all dried up and molded. Total loss. So hopefully this one will have better luck 30 days from now.


 Congrats on the sac! If I don't know exactly when a mother laid her sac, I just act like it was the day I found her with it.  Once the sac is opened I wouldn't give it back to the mom, it should be incubated. I have left infertile eggs out and they have dried up in a matter of hours. Good luck with your projects!


----------



## ZergFront

Neato! Sorry about the formosa, though. 

 I just might get an adult P.regalis female as soon as I'm sure my two male slings are going ultimate.


----------



## awolfe

Hey catfish, can you take a pic of your incubator? I wanna see how you do it


----------



## catfishrod69

Well hopefully your regalis gets to molting and maturing soon. Has he eaten at all since he went into premolt? I understand about the frustrating part man. Hope your boy gets to it soon. Thanks.





grayzone said:


> yeah .. hope so... i forgot all about this thread.  IDK whats goin on with MY regalis... i notice that my last post in this thread was in Jan. and my male was already a month or two in premolt... HERE WE ARE in mid march and he still has made no progress.... so frustrating.  Hope all goes well with yours and your recent pairings




---------- Post added 03-18-2012 at 07:09 PM ----------

Thanks. Yeah thats a good idea to use. Maybe i will do that from now on. Well i was afraid that if i tried incubating it, they wouldnt make it. I tried one incubator then they started drying up, so i switched to a different one, and they started molding. I seen one of the eggs developed a dark line that looked like a heart, but then it molded too. Good luck to you too. 





advan said:


> Congrats on the sac! If I don't know exactly when a mother laid her sac, I just act like it was the day I found her with it.  Once the sac is opened I wouldn't give it back to the mom, it should be incubated. I have left infertile eggs out and they have dried up in a matter of hours. Good luck with your projects!




---------- Post added 03-18-2012 at 07:10 PM ----------

Yeah the formosa didnt work so well. But later down the line i will get another one. P. regalis are my favorite pokies i think. 





ZergFront said:


> Neato! Sorry about the formosa, though.
> 
> I just might get an adult P.regalis female as soon as I'm sure my two male slings are going ultimate.




---------- Post added 03-18-2012 at 07:17 PM ----------

The first incubator is a RobC style one, he has videos on youtube. But the second one was just a sterilite tub lined in the bottom with a few layers of paper towel. Then water poured into the paper towels. Then two deli cups half full of water, and coffee filters rubber banned to the top, but able to hammockdown above the water. Then just set the deli cups into the sterilite, and put your eggs onto the filters, and then stick the sterilite lid on. Make sure to have a few 1/8" holes drilled into the lid. I would take pics, but not sure where it is stacked at right now. Thanks





awolfe said:


> Hey catfish, can you take a pic of your incubator? I wanna see how you do it


----------



## catfishrod69

My second female C. fasciatum just molted out, and the male is ready. First female tried to eat him. Hope this girl is nicer. My N. colortavillosus just molted, would love to find a male for her.


----------



## BrettG

Best of luck with everything.Now get pairing.......


----------



## catfishrod69

Haha thanks Brett. B. sabulosum will be started in a few days. 





BrettG said:


> Best of luck with everything.Now get pairing.......


----------



## catfishrod69

*B.sabulosum*

Figured i would give these two a start tonight. They both immediately started drumming, and the female approached the male. They immediately paired with several good insertions. Gonna try again tomorrow night. The after shot of the MM ontop of her hide was too funny to pass up.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## wesker12

Damn bro your making me jealous! Good job


----------



## catfishrod69

Haha thanks. Im trying.


----------



## catfishrod69

*Poecilotheria regalis*

Laid on 3-18-12.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

catfishrod69 said:


> Laid on 3-18-12.


Nice work man! Looks like a fattie.


----------



## catfishrod69

Thanks. In the picture it does look kind of big, but in person, it doesnt look as big as the S. calceatum sac i had. Which had 116 in it. So maybe she just hasnt webbed it as thick or something hopefully. 





Protectyaaaneck said:


> Nice work man! Looks like a fattie.


----------



## grayzone

hopefully there is plenty for ya.. you just made me hate yoy catfish lol.. you know how impatient im getting for MY attempt.. Seriously, i hope u get alot of slings and that all your pairings go excellent. thanks for all the notes and tips youve been sharing with me as well.


----------



## Jared781

Dude your a machine!!!! good work

Alright, so wheres the For Sale Thread? aha


----------



## catfishrod69

Haha i understand that. Thanks. And your welcome. I hope that you get to atleast attempt your two soon. 





grayzone said:


> hopefully there is plenty for ya.. you just made me hate yoy catfish lol.. you know how impatient im getting for MY attempt.. Seriously, i hope u get alot of slings and that all your pairings go excellent. thanks for all the notes and tips youve been sharing with me as well.




---------- Post added 03-26-2012 at 02:42 PM ----------

Thanks. Most of my slings get sold wholesale, or traded, or some given away. I have to sell most of them wholesale to get rid of them quick, because i work 6 days a week, and dont have the time to feed 100s of little slings. 





Jared781 said:


> Dude your a machine!!!! good work
> 
> Alright, so wheres the For Sale Thread? aha


----------



## catfishrod69

*Pterinochilus murinus*

So far so good. Only thing is he booted her out of her hide. And now wont let me take him out, because he keeps trying to hug me!


----------



## Amoeba

OBT - Orange Breeding Things

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## grayzone

just droppin in to say hope all is well with ur ts ... (and slings).. hope some good progress is being made.    nice pics of the obts goin at it...


----------



## catfishrod69

Haha. That is true. 





Amoeba said:


> OBT - Orange Breeding Things




---------- Post added 03-31-2012 at 05:33 PM ----------

Thanks. Everything going well so far. My female L. difficilis just molted instead of laying a sac. So looks like i will get her fattened back up, and start the pairing again. Going to try my other C. fasciatum tonight. Probably go the same as the first female. 





grayzone said:


> just droppin in to say hope all is well with ur ts ... (and slings).. hope some good progress is being made.    nice pics of the obts goin at it...


----------



## catfishrod69

*Funny story*

Ok last night i was making my rounds. I had been letting the B. sabulosum cohabitate off and on for a while now. I decided that any day now, i am going to pull him out, and wait on a sac, that way he doesnt get eaten, and her molt out. Well i looked into her enclosure, and he was missing. I was like HOLY CRAP! I looked into her hide, and there he was upside down underneath her. She wasnt eating him, but i was like great, he is dead. So i figured i would let her eat him, then remove the bolus today. My ole lady said maybe she just wanted to be on top haha. I was like nope, he's dead. Then i went back up a few hours later, and he was standing outside of her hide, on top of his little sperm web mats. I was like holy crap maybe she did want on top haha. After thinking about it, maybe the male was in the mood, and the female wouldnt come out, so he went in. Then he couldnt raise her up because of the hide in the way, so he said the heck with it, and laid on his back and slid underneath her haha. Brave little fellar. And this morning he is in front of her hide, and she is sitting on the side of it. So i figure tonight i should take him out, and wait on the ultimatum from the female. But i thought i would share this story, too funny not too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone

wow.. bowchickawowwow


----------



## catfishrod69

Haha true man. 





grayzone said:


> wow.. bowchickawowwow


----------



## Tcrazy

some times nature just likes to take a different course of action


----------



## catfishrod69

Yeah im thinking so. I wish i could of gotten pics of it happening, but they wouldnt have turned out good.


----------



## catfishrod69

Well tonight i tried pairing the C. ritae. Didnt go well. The female ate good last night, and is almost adult size. But she was afraid of the male. He was doing everything he was supposed to, but she kept running from him. i dont understand why.


----------



## grayzone

hope she starts gettin with the program... beautiful dwarves. Do you let this sp. cohab when pairing or seperate them after attempts? Best of luck to ya.....and HIM


----------



## catfishrod69

Well he is in on loan, and he will be needed by the owner incase her 2 females molt. So i cant let him cohab. If he were mine, i would leave him in for a few hours, then every time add a few more hours on.


----------



## grayzone

oh yea... you DID tell me that part. makes perfect sense, as thats what im doing with moghues male im borrowing for MY current attempt at breeding. just didnt know if ritae were male munchers


----------



## catfishrod69

Im not really sure if they are male munchers or not. My friend that sent him to me, cohabbed him with each of her females for about a week a peice. But being my girl is afraid of him, i would hate to find out she got a burst of courage, and ate him. Ill try feeding her again, then give them another go. This is the first time i held my girl too, she ended up all the way up close to my shoulder. She wouldnt stay down on the substrate for nothing.


----------



## grayzone

niiice... i think. lol, not sure where you stand on handling. Glad all ended with no incidents tho. Hope the 2nd attemp goes well.. if not 3rd times the charm :biggrin: ill be waiting for pics. i really dig these guys.. one of my fav dwarfs.


----------



## catfishrod69

Handling doesnt bother me. Sometimes i hold a couple of my Avics. A few times i have held a few tarantulas that i didnt want to, but the situation called for it lol. Yeah im hoping she calms down, and is ok with him. I really dont understand why she would be the afraid one. I havent had that happen until now. Thanks man.


----------



## catfishrod69

*Poecilotheria regalis sac opened 4-22-12!*

I decided to pull the sac a day later than previously anticipated due to a migraine. Today i pulled the sac very easily by tossing in a cricket to distract the female. There are 98 ewls, and 0 bad/deformed eggs. Every single one looks like good solid ewls. Very awesome. Now they are happily laying in the incubator.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69

*More*

More ewls pics.


----------



## grayzone

awesome stuff john. nice lookin EWL's... hopefully they all reach 2i. Im jealous


----------



## catfishrod69

Thanks Steven. Did you see the pics on the end of the 4th page too? Yeah i know you are jealous, your male needs to get to it already. Hopefully these guys reach 2nd instar quickly, i need to have them gone before igo on vacation for 9 days in mid may.


----------



## grayzone

yea i saw.. awesome stuff. My male is a complete dud for the most part. ALWAYS been a burrower for some reason. LITERALLY always down in his den hes built under the corkbark tube... IDK??  anyway, hope the best for ya , and that you get them off quickly and enjoy your vacation. Id snag a few because ive been dying for a communal attempt, but with any luck i should have it one day of my pair. Later bro


----------



## catfishrod69

If it were me, i would rehouse him into something minimum. I always keep my males im waiting to mature at the minimum. I have the substrate, a water dish, and some plastic potho for them to web to, and thats it. Plus keeping him warmer might help with the process. My T room is mostly at 80, and i dont have any problems waiting on molts.


----------



## grayzone

all he has is his tube and some sub with moss... he DESTROYED the tank a while ago and webbed the crap out of it, but has since started coming out more due to being next to the lava lamp for heat. Ill take your advice into consideration, and if he WONT molt by this coming weekend i may go back to the drawing board


----------



## catfishrod69

Sounds good. Maybe try talking to him? Sounds like his is trying to cling onto the limited life he has left. I dont blame him.


----------



## BrettG

I think you will still have 1st instar when you go on vacation.I would totally expect those to take another 30 days,maybe more,to hit 2i.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69

Ahh that sucks. But it happens, and i will make the best of it. I will either take them with me, or have them individually vialed by then, and see if my mom will make sure they stay moist while im gone. Either way, im happy with it. 





BrettG said:


> I think you will still have 1st instar when you go on vacation.I would totally expect those to take another 30 days,maybe more,to hit 2i.


----------



## catfishrod69

*Poecilotheria regalis update*

Ewls are starting to darken. Will get pics tomorrow.


----------



## catfishrod69

*Poecilotheria regalis ewls*

They are darkening!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tcrazy

congrats they are looking great


----------



## syndicate

Nice job!And also nice sharp photos!
-Chris


----------



## catfishrod69

Thanks Jennifer.





Tcrazy said:


> congrats they are looking great




---------- Post added 04-29-2012 at 12:42 AM ----------

Thanks Chris. Camera is a fujifilm finepix s700. Quick questions, should i try and seperate the ewls from touching eachother so they dont stick together? I had at one point, but most of them made it back to touching. Also, notice how they look kind of slimy, is that normal, or too much humidity? Thanks. 





syndicate said:


> Nice job!And also nice sharp photos!
> -Chris


----------



## grayzone

cool beans... they look like theyre comin along nicely... Maybe theyll get to 2i before your trip afterall. Hows it goin with them pretty lil dwarfs you got? any new news, or ya takin your time with them. I hope your girl plays nice this time. We need more of these to go around


----------



## catfishrod69

I doubt they have time to hit 2nd instar. Im leaving in 13 days. As far as the C. ritae, i left the male in with her for about  days, and then i removed him. I dont think im going to try them again. Since my friend doesnt know if her females are going to drop sacs or molt. 





grayzone said:


> cool beans... they look like theyre comin along nicely... Maybe theyll get to 2i before your trip afterall. Hows it goin with them pretty lil dwarfs you got? any new news, or ya takin your time with them. I hope your girl plays nice this time. We need more of these to go around


----------



## catfishrod69

*Poecilotheria regalis ewls molting into 1st instar!*

Well the molting has started. 1st instars underway! Its been 44 days since the sac was laid. Im going to start individually vialing them as they harden.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## catfishrod69

*Brachypelma sabulosum sac!*

Wasnt really expecting this yet. The first pairing with her and the male was 40 days ago. Kinda thought it would take a bit longer, as i have been waiting on my vagans to drop a sac for 7 months now. This sac looks a little akwardly wrapped, but could just be excess webbing and substrate on the outside of it.


----------



## catfishrod69

*Brachypelma vagans sac!*

Finally after 7 months. Nevermind the empty water bowl. She likes to drain it.


----------



## tarantulagirl10

Wow, someone must have sent a Brachypelma memo "it's sac making time". Congratulations. I am in the same boat with some G rosea slings as you; I am going on vacation this Summer and they will probably be 1i if I'm lucky. I can't decide what to do with them. I guess put 'em on moist substrate and hope for the best.


----------



## catfishrod69

Haha yeah i know. Only if i had paired my B. angustum too. Thanks. Well i am either going to see if my mom will take them at her house, and then keep them moist. Or im going to individually vial them, then keep the vials inthe incubator, and make sure everything stays moist. I can always move them to a cooler part of the room to help the moisture stay longer too. Good luck with yours. 





tarantulagirl10 said:


> Wow, someone must have sent a Brachypelma memo "it's sac making time". Congratulations. I am in the same boat with some G rosea slings as you; I am going on vacation this Summer and they will probably be 1i if I'm lucky. I can't decide what to do with them. I guess put 'em on moist substrate and hope for the best.


----------



## grayzone

wow... gonna be a LOT of Brachy sling conversations started on these forums one day lol.. from what i gather they hava A GINORMOUS AMOUNT of eggs in a sack.. congrats


----------



## catfishrod69

Haha yeah thats true. I have read the vagans have up to 600. The sabulosum im not sure about. But her sac doesnt look as big as i thought it would be. But it could fool me. I hope. Thanks steven.





grayzone said:


> wow... gonna be a LOT of Brachy sling conversations started on these forums one day lol.. from what i gather they hava A GINORMOUS AMOUNT of eggs in a sack.. congrats


----------



## grayzone

not a problem man.. i really enjoy breeding threads lately.. got my 2nd project started, STILL waiting for the regalis project, plus a MM cupreus i wanna work somethin out with.. got a nice offer, but would PREFER to try it MYSELF.. just dont have funds to buy a female... looks like i gotta off some of my collection for a female.


----------



## catfishrod69

*5-25-12*

P. regalis slings molting into 2nd instar.


----------



## BrettG

Good.Now pair up some more stuff...Congrats though,glad to hear things are looking good.Any #'s yet???


----------



## catfishrod69

Haha im trying. Ill be pairing one of my P. scrofa females sometime this weekend. Next week i have a mature male H. maculata coming for my fresh female. Gonna try my old L. difficilis male again, with 2 options, get the heck to it, or be eaten lol. So far the good 1st instars was 94. Four of them made it to first instar but were mangled, and died.


----------



## BrettG

GL with everything.Those are good #'s so far!!.We have a few things up our sleeves you may like so maybe we can get some trades going...Gotta spread the love,ya know? I can use some good spider Karma right now lol..


----------



## catfishrod69

Thanks. Im looking forward to a trade with you two. Yep definitely spread it around, keep everyone happy and going. Haha yeah me too. Actually same as you, i could use some non existant mature males.


----------



## catfishrod69

*Paraphysa scrofa*

Today was the first time i paired the first female after molting. The male was a little hesitant at first, but eventually found her. She was completely unresponsive until he got too close, then she got aggrevated. But he mustered up the emboli and went in for it. Got some nice insertions, then a quick parting. Will be pairing them again soon. Also waiting on the 2nd female to molt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69

Forgot to mention that i tried my old mature male L. difficilis with the female again. He wasnt very interested. I think the female knew he was not willing, so she is now eating him.


----------



## catfishrod69

*Brachypelma sabulosum sac pulled 6-2-12*

Here is the sac i finally got done with. There is 250  1st instar slings. Seems like its a small sac, thank god. It took 2.5 hours to get all the slings out of the sac and into the incubator. From date the sac was laid til today it was 32 days. Next week i have a B. vagans sac to pull that looks to be atleast double this one. 




http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d29/catfishrod69/DSCF3956.jpg
http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d29/catfishrod69/DSCF3957-1.jpg
http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d29/catfishrod69/DSCF3958.jpg
http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d29/catfishrod69/DSCF3959.jpg
http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d29/catfishrod69/DSCF3960-1.jpg
http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d29/catfishrod69/DSCF3961.jpg
http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d29/catfishrod69/DSCF3962.jpg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69

*Tapinauchenius violaceus*

Just started this new pairing. The female was very in love with him. She did all of the work lol. Gonna pair them again tomorrow night. 


http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d29/catfishrod69/DSCF3966.jpg
http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d29/catfishrod69/DSCF3967.jpg


----------



## grayzone

Nice work John.. really got my fingers crossed for the tappies.. awesome genera


----------



## catfishrod69

Thanks steven. Yes Tappies are awesome. Im gonna work on getting all of the available species.


----------



## catfishrod69

*Heteroscodra maculata*

Started this one tonight. Female drummed faster than i have ever seen any do. Got some good fast insertions. Will leave him in for a few hours. 


http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d29/catfishrod69/DSCF3981.jpg


----------



## catfishrod69

*Brachypelma vagans*

UTTER LOSS.  

She must have gotten it wet in the waterbowl. But i have been waiting for 8 months for this sac, and all the eggs had rotted and dried up . 



http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d29/catfishrod69/DSCF3988.jpg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69

*Tapinauchenius violaceus sac!*

Just found my little girl holding a sac today. Cant wait for this one!


http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d29/catfishrod69/DSCF4026.jpg
http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d29/catfishrod69/DSCF4025.jpg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone

Nice work... looks like youll be havin more stuff than you know what to do with in NO TIME. sucks about the vagans, but im sure another male is easy enough to find. 
i cant get over how clean that tappie sack looks. Its amazing to see how much dirt gets into ts webbing, but a lot of sacks are squeaky clean.


----------



## catfishrod69

Thanks steven. I already have plenty lol. As soon as my sabulosum molt, and are on their way, that would be great. I actually have a 3.5-4" male vagans for the future! I know what you mean. The sabulosum sac was covered in coco fiber. I wasnt sure it was even a sac at first glance. But the Tappies sac is pretty squeaky. Probably cause its suspended, but im sure she will add some decoration to it lol. Its the size of a nickel if you couldnt tell!


----------



## lunashimmer

catfishrod69 said:


> Thanks steven. I already have plenty lol. As soon as my sabulosum molt, and are on their way, that would be great. I actually have a 3.5-4" male vagans for the future! I know what you mean. The sabulosum sac was covered in coco fiber. I wasnt sure it was even a sac at first glance. But the Tappies sac is pretty squeaky. Probably cause its suspended, but im sure she will add some decoration to it lol. Its the size of a nickel if you couldnt tell!


Hi there!  I currently have 2 T. violaceus slings...they are about 1.5 inches if I'm lucky. How big does this species get full size? In your breeding pics, they don't look very big at all! I've never heard them called a dwarf species--are they just smaller tarantulas? Info on the interwebs is hard to come by for these Ts.

I love how fluffy the female is--like a fangy cottonball!  Heehee! Fingers crossed I have girls :cute:


----------



## catfishrod69

Hey there. Well i thought they only got to 3". My female is 3". But after i dug around a little more, i came up with 4.5" as a max size. So yours have a little more to go. Yeah, they are not really dwarves, just on the small side for arboreals. Basically they are a Avicularia on speed lol. I really hope yours are female also. Good luck with them. Thanks. 





lunashimmer said:


> Hi there!  I currently have 2 T. violaceus slings...they are about 1.5 inches if I'm lucky. How big does this species get full size? In your breeding pics, they don't look very big at all! I've never heard them called a dwarf species--are they just smaller tarantulas? Info on the interwebs is hard to come by for these Ts.
> 
> I love how fluffy the female is--like a fangy cottonball!  Heehee! Fingers crossed I have girls :cute:


----------



## wesker12

For the images on photobucket, just copy and paste the image code directly on to the text box and the image will show up embedded!


----------



## catfishrod69

Ahh thanks bro! I have been using the direct link. I wondered how people had 100s of pics in threads that show straight up embedded. Thanks a ton!





wesker12 said:


> For the images on photobucket, just copy and paste the image code directly on to the text box and the image will show up embedded!


----------



## wesker12

catfishrod69 said:


> Ahh thanks bro! I have been using the direct link. I wondered how people had 100s of pics in threads that show straight up embedded. Thanks a ton!


You know what this means? You should start a photo thread! 
Anyways my A.metallica is getting fat so i'm hoping for a juicy sac 
You seen to be doing a awesome job breeding!
We should do some tradesies! I like what your breeding


----------



## catfishrod69

I did start one a while back, but figured i would use my space wisely, so i could have pics in this thread. Sometime once i have my true spiders narrowed down, and a few more things gone and added, i will start it back up. Im glad your metallica is doing good. I hope she drops a nice sac for you. I had a 6" female, traded her, regret it now. Heck yeah, we will definitely do some trading. My B. sabulosum should be hitting 2nd instar soon. You can have 50-100 of those lol. 





wesker12 said:


> You know what this means? You should start a photo thread!
> Anyways my A.metallica is getting fat so i'm hoping for a juicy sac
> You seen to be doing a awesome job breeding!
> We should do some tradesies! I like what your breeding


----------



## wesker12

catfishrod69 said:


> I did start one a while back, but figured i would use my space wisely, so i could have pics in this thread. Sometime once i have my true spiders narrowed down, and a few more things gone and added, i will start it back up. Im glad your metallica is doing good. I hope she drops a nice sac for you. I had a 6" female, traded her, regret it now. Heck yeah, we will definitely do some trading. My B. sabulosum should be hitting 2nd instar soon. You can have 50-100 of those lol.



Hahaha that's awesome! Don't worry about space when your using the photobucket image code - you don't have to go by the AB size limit 
Dang I feel you dude...I had 7 cambridgi that were awesome and they all eventually got traded away ;(
Lol it's like a blessing and a curse to have so many to a sac!
Still brachys are cool so i'm down hahaha


----------



## catfishrod69

Yeah i knew the size limit part, just didnt have a clue about the embedding. I love the idea of that, cause people wont have to click the links. Especially for users with slower internet. 
There have been a few here and there i regret letting go, but im sure there will be more. Oh well, my collection expands. Yeah i totally didnt expect that sac to have that many. i seen how small it was, and figured 100 or so, then counted out 250 first instar lol. Im hoping my S. calceatum drops another one. Looks like two of my females are fattening up!





wesker12 said:


> Hahaha that's awesome! Don't worry about space when your using the photobucket image code - you don't have to go by the AB size limit
> Dang I feel you dude...I had 7 cambridgi that were awesome and they all eventually got traded away ;(
> Lol it's like a blessing and a curse to have so many to a sac!
> Still brachys are cool so i'm down hahaha


----------



## catfishrod69

*Avicularia avicularia*

Just got done pairing these two tonight. The male is on loan from Chrisduhfur (Chris). My female was super loving him too. She drummed like mad. He got some awesome insertions, and they were both super gentle. Hope i get you some nice babies chris. And steven, this male will do you good, better get a fresh female soon!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chrisduhfur

Dude thats awesome... Its so cool how aboreals do it wherever they want...

Thanks, Chris


----------



## catfishrod69

Yeah it went really well. Glad your boy will live to do it again. Im sure he will be absolutely fine. It is cool how they do that. Ive never had them come out of the enclosure until now though. I thought they were going to walk even farther but stopped there. 





Chrisduhfur said:


> Dude thats awesome... Its so cool how aboreals do it wherever they want...
> 
> Thanks, Chris


----------



## chaco

you been busy 0.0 nice job nice pics to i got to tweak my camera its a cannon has auto focusing probs


----------



## grayzone

congrats on the avics john and chris.. im trying everything in my power to make this happen, so you guys just let me know when Chris gets it back.. we can do a local breeding project as well Providing chris's male is up for it


----------



## HoboAustin

Congrats and good luck with the soon to be sac


----------



## wesker12

Chrisduhfur said:


> Dude thats awesome... Its so cool how aboreals do it wherever they want...
> 
> Thanks, Chris


Tell me about it...my metallicas did it on my hand once or twice ahahahah


----------



## catfishrod69

Not too busy lol. Took about 5 minutes! I use a fujifilm finepix S700.





chaco said:


> you been busy 0.0 nice job nice pics to i got to tweak my camera its a cannon has auto focusing probs




---------- Post added 06-28-2012 at 03:00 PM ----------

Thanks steven. Im hoping you find a female. 





grayzone said:


> congrats on the avics john and chris.. im trying everything in my power to make this happen, so you guys just let me know when Chris gets it back.. we can do a local breeding project as well Providing chris's male is up for it




---------- Post added 06-28-2012 at 03:01 PM ----------

Thanks. Hope there is one. I figure the only way to keep species in the hobby, is to produce slings from them. No matter how common or cheap. 





HoboAustin said:


> Congrats and good luck with the soon to be sac


----------



## catfishrod69

*Tapinauchenius violaceus*

Female eating sac . Was almost time to pull it too.


----------



## Skeri

Sorry to hear that catfishrod69. 

Although i've seen from this thread and the invertsonals you have quite a bit of breeding projects going. Good luck with the rest of them


----------



## catfishrod69

Thanks very much. Im sure she will double clutch, or molt. If she molts, i will be pairing her again. Yep alot going on here. Soon will be S. calceatum x3, and P. pederseni. Been working on my N. tripepii, but after two failed attempts, im close to plan B. 





Skeri said:


> Sorry to hear that catfishrod69.
> 
> Although i've seen from this thread and the invertsonals you have quite a bit of breeding projects going. Good luck with the rest of them


----------



## BrettG

Sucks about the Tap sack,but they double clutch often.And I LOL'd at "Plan B"


----------



## catfishrod69

Yeah does suck. I hope there is another sac on the way. Atleast she has now eaten good. Haha, i knew you would laugh at that. Cause if tomorrow's pairing doesnt happen, im really debating on it.


----------



## grayzone

catfishrod69 said:


> Female eating sac . Was almost time to pull it too.


boo



catfishrod69 said:


> Thanks very much. Im sure she will double clutch, or molt. If she molts, i will be pairing her again. Yep alot going on here. Soon will be S. calceatum x3, and P. pederseni. Been working on my N. tripepii, but after two failed attempts,* im close to plan B.*


 why the morning after pill for an unpaired female?:laugh:
Crude jokes aside, whats plan B? Talkenlate's method?

Hope things take a turn to the better for you bro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BrettG

grayzone said:


> boo
> 
> why the morning after pill for an unpaired female?:laugh:
> Crude jokes aside, whats plan B? Talkenlate's method?
> 
> Hope things take a turn to the better for you bro


All jokes aside,Plan B involves John getting being haired wiithin an inch of his life and possibly being bitten,so fingers crossed Plan B does not come into effect...I guess my girls were nastier than I thought....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone

no risk, no reward

Hope the best for ya John.. I DEFINITELY got my fingers crossed for ya.


----------



## catfishrod69

Yep, "Plan B" is a pretty hairy one lol. I tried something new last night, and gonna try to pair them here sometime tonight. If that doesnt work, which it probably wont, and then "Plan B" goes into effect. Lets just say im not at all looking forward to it. This girl moves like a Tappie, and acts like a Haplo.

---------- Post added 07-12-2012 at 04:48 PM ----------

Well attempt #3 was a fail of course. So, "Plan B" might be going into action. Brett, you should totally try yours first, and let me know how it goes


----------



## grayzone

be careful bro lol.. BOTH of you guys ..


----------



## catfishrod69

*"Plan B"*

Well i resorted to "Plan B", i changed it up a little at the last minute. I tried her inside a 50 dram vial that was modified to allow access to only her needed parts, but not allow her carapace or fangs access to the male. It didnt work, because she wouldnt get into the right spot. She would get almost there, but not close enough. So, i decided to just place both tarantulas into the bathtub, out of her elements, and see if she would calm down towards him that way. It was working good on her half, but he was too freaked out being in the tub. So, i resorted to the original "Plan B". I placed the male inside of the females enclosure, pinch grabbed the female, and used her as a puppet in this twisted story. That didnt work either. She was totally calm after i grabbed her, but the male was way too freaked out by all of the strange activities. Well, firstly, atleast i attempted something. I wanted to try a couple things that would hopefully be doable, without putting either sexes at risk. I also wanted this to be successful, so there will be more of these awesome species going around.  Also, trying to pair them do to her aggressiveness towards the male, had me in full panic attack. And finally i have never supported pinch grabbing, and will definitely never be doing this again, as i dont like how it makes the spiders feel, and now i feel as if i have hairs all over my entire body .  I have given up on her for now, possibly until she molts a couple more times, and maybe her disposition towards males will change. No bashing please.  Thanks.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BrettG

Well John hopefully this suspected male I have molts,because if it IS a he it will mature.If that is the case he is going out in a blaze of glory.Our girl is over 8 inches,and STOUT. Funny thing is she is the most calm tripepii we have owned.I would almost donate body parts to successfully breed these guys.Exactly how big is that girl now,John??


----------



## catfishrod69

Yeah i hope he molts into some nice long legs, and full of spunk. Hopefully your girl acts as gentle towards him as she does to you . Well her last molt was 6.25". So im guessing 6.5" or a little more.


----------



## grayzone

damn bro.. risky business lol.. you definitely got cojones (cant spell in Spanish lol) sorry it didn't work out for ya.. it COULD have gone a lot worse though

Hopefully you end up getting it right and end with a sack. You've certainly been trying hard enough!
I dont think ANYBODY should bash you for your attempts.. sometimes you gotta go the extra mile. This is a beautiful sp. and the hobby needs more that are readily available.
Best of luck to you John.. (you too Brett)


----------



## catfishrod69

Thanks steven. You couldnt imagine how shriveled my cojones (cant spell in spanish either lol) were during all the attempts, especially the last one. Im done with them. I will wait for her to molt a couple more times, and not look for a male so hard. If i happen to get lucky with them later on, good. Yeah im sure there are some people that would see it as a absolutely unnessesary attempt, but there will be others that conjoles me for my dedication to try and get some more of these spread in the US. P. pederseni, S. calceatum, and G. rosea RCF coming soon....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone

catfishrod69 said:


> You couldnt imagine how shriveled my cojones (cant spell in spanish either lol) were during all the attempts, especially the last one.


:laugh: lol I BET.. like i said .. risky business.. 
I wouldnt have figured you to be the type to toss in the towel, but i see why from what weve spoke about with this sp. .. Sometimes its better to just admit defeat. Males cost, and it would suck to get a LOANED male killed.. Hell, id rather lose MY money than cost somebody ELSE cash. 

anyway, best of luck to your future attempts and the recent enough sacks bro


----------



## catfishrod69

Haha yes it was. I normally am not, but its kinda useless. her disposition wont change right now. I have fed her on the verge of popping, and it didnt help. So, if Brett wont need him, i already have someone lined up who does. Yeah, i figure it would be better to let someone else try, than to toss $140 down the drain. Thanks bro.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69

*Psalmopoeus reduncus sac!*

Funny thing is i have never paired her. Digging into her history right now. Hoping a previous owner had paired her. Would loooove for this sac to be fertile.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69

Was informed that the reduncus has never been paired. Dangit. But maybe thats a good sign. I know she is ready, pending a molt.


----------



## catfishrod69

*Grammostola rosea RCF*

Just got done pairing these two. They were both very well behaved. Female was in love, and the male was a stud. They were locked and unlocked for 15 minutes straight. He got in tons of great insertions. Will be trying them again in a few days!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hellion299

Very nice!! : ) That's my boy!


----------



## catfishrod69

Yep your boy done a great job. Thanks for him.


----------



## catfishrod69

Brachypelma sabulosum female molted today, and i still have the mature male. So, looks like ill go ahead and give them another go.


----------



## grayzone

damn it john.. how do you manage to find males that take me FOREVER to find.. lol.. i been lookin for a new male rosie for over a MONTH with not a single reply lol

Best of luck as always

Cant wait for Chrisduhfurs male to get back to federal way where he belongs lol.. My female Avic is waiting:biggrin:


----------



## catfishrod69

Ha ha im slick. Actually most the males i find are from me looking. I usually dont get any replies from the ones im looking for, so i have to keep an eye out for ones. If you see someone who just used a male you need, and posted a breeding report, or some pics of the pairing, give them a message. Sometimes it works out and they still have the male. Yeah im hoping your avic female makes alot of babies for you and chris. Thanks.





grayzone said:


> damn it john.. how do you manage to find males that take me FOREVER to find.. lol.. i been lookin for a new male rosie for over a MONTH with not a single reply lol
> 
> Best of luck as always
> 
> Cant wait for Chrisduhfurs male to get back to federal way where he belongs lol.. My female Avic is waiting:biggrin:


----------



## grayzone

and likewise with YOUR female.. either way, Chris will surely make out lol.. If you and i potentially each get HALF a sack, he will be getting a whole one. I got a lot of females that are/will be gravid. I can only dream of the day when i can start trading again to diversify.


----------



## catfishrod69

Yeah hopefully we will be hooking him up with many little slings. Trading is a awesome thing. One of my favorite things to do.


----------



## catfishrod69

*Future project!*

Just got these a few days ago. Care to guess what they are?




Male

	
	
		
		
	


	




Female


----------



## grayzone

L nigerrimum lol.. (i cheat)


----------



## catfishrod69

Lol cheater. I figured you would probably see it in the genus pics or something. But your the only person looking at this thread, so wasnt much of a contest lol.


----------



## grayzone

lovely looking girl tho

i DID snoop around the genus thread, and saw examples of dimorphism in specimin that were 2i.. if that holds true (which ive read in OTHER threads and stated by people like Michael Jacobi i believe) than my t is a girl. It is still to tiny to ventrally sex tho, so i am not making ANY assumption at this point.


----------



## catfishrod69

Thanks. Yeah i knew these were sexually dimophic, but dang is it obvious. Other than that i suck at ventral. Unless its extremely obvious. I have learned to sex molts that are pretty small though. Before my limit with naked eye was 2", but now have gone smaller, with the aide of a clear lid and flashlight. But then pokies are always hard to tell by molt. I have a P. striata 5.5" female. She molted today, and i was hoping it was a mature male, when i seen no emboli i pulled out the molt. Turns out its a female.


----------



## cmcghee358

I look at this thread


----------



## catfishrod69

Haha glad to hear that. Hope you enjoy it. Should have more going on soon i hope. 





cmcghee358 said:


> I look at this thread


----------



## catfishrod69

*Brachypelma sabulosum*

Again! Same female, same male. So far its looking good.


----------



## catfishrod69

Well well what have we here. Crappy pics i know...But can you guess what this rare little critter is?


----------



## advan

_Pelinobius muticus_?


----------



## catfishrod69

Sir, you are right! I was hoping that i would have stumped you! But instead you win this------>.





advan said:


> _Pelinobius muticus_?


----------



## catfishrod69

*Heteroscodra maculata sac!*

A while back this female made a really nice web hammock, and never laid a sac that i could tell. She got skinnier, but no sac. There was a spot in the hammock that was against the glass, and possibly a sac, but i didnt thinks so. I was wrong. Today i found little babies coming out of the web hammock, i even found one floating (alive) in a delicup i placed in for extra water since her hammock covered most of the regular water dish. I got her caught, which was easy. She is such a gentle girl for being a maculata. I pushed her into cupping position with the paintbrush, and she just walks slowly like a Brachy. Finally got all the slings vialed up, and there is 65  2nd instar, and a few 1st instar. Will have a final count in my breeding report. 




























---------- Post added 09-26-2012 at 08:01 PM ----------

Momma maculata.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## wesker12

That must be the coolest thing ever, you think a breeding has gone bad and then later a bunch of cute little slings!


----------



## catfishrod69

Haha thanks bro. Yeah i was amazed to see the one little guy out of the sac, that i didnt even know was there. Unfortunately my OBT that was paired around the same time never dropped, but got awfully skinny. I shined a light down into her tunnel, and no slings. Might have to dig her tunnel all out and check for some. 





wesker12 said:


> That must be the coolest thing ever, you think a breeding has gone bad and then later a bunch of cute little slings!


----------



## Oreo

Awesome!!! That female is a pretty one. Definitely a nice surprise finding all of them scurrying around.


----------



## foxtrot

catfishrod69 said:


> i paired 2 S. calceatum females...the larger one looks like she is going to pop any day now...both her and one of my P. regalis females have been remodeling, and doing some heavy webbing....i also recently paired B. vagans, L. difficilis, and G. pulchripes...i didnt get pictures of the S. calceatum, formosa, regalis or metallica....so far gravid i have 2 S. calceatum, 1 B. vagans, and 2 P. regalis....i will pairing my G. pulchripes, and L. difficilis some more soon...i will also soon be pairing E. murinus...here are some rescent pics...
> Brachypelma vagans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 95634
> 
> Grammostola pulchripes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 95635
> 
> Grammostola pulchripes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 95636
> 
> Lasiodora difficilis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 95637


how big is the g.pulchripes female?
i have a g.pulchripes female to, now its about 4'' LS.. 
when will she ready to be paired?


----------



## catfishrod69

Thanks oreo. Was pretty cool and unexpected to find them. 





Oreo said:


> Awesome!!! That female is a pretty one. Definitely a nice surprise finding all of them scurrying around.




---------- Post added 09-27-2012 at 02:54 PM ----------

She is 6" maybe a little more. Your girl is still to small. I would say atleast 6" would be ok. You would have to make sure her spermethecae are fully developed by checking her molt. But at 6" she should be good to go. 





foxtrot said:


> how big is the g.pulchripes female?
> i have a g.pulchripes female to, now its about 4'' LS..
> when will she ready to be paired?


----------



## advan

It seems you are 2 for 2 on not recognizing a suspended eggsac.


----------



## catfishrod69

Haha unfortunately. But the first one i actually couldnt even see into. The calceatum has 2 half corkbark tubes, and the way she laid the sac, i couldnt even see into it. But this one, yeah, was in plain sight the whole time. I just thought that the distance between the webbing and the glass was a little small for a sac. Luckily not. 





advan said:


> It seems you are 2 for 2 on not recognizing a suspended eggsac.


----------



## catfishrod69

*G. rosea RCF looking gravid*

Figured i would get a quick shot at her while feeding tonight. She is getting the bell shaped abdomen. 







---------- Post added 10-15-2012 at 06:28 PM ----------

Stromatopelma calceatum.  
This is female #3. Female #2 will be paired next, as she is still hardening. These two seemed to hit it off. They were inside her web fortress while pairing so i couldnt see any insertions, but i do believe it happened. Will try them again soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69

*Stromatopelma calceatum female #3 again*

Paired my boy with the #3 female again tonight. Went really well. It is so awesome to see these gorgeous females slowly crawling out of thier web fortresses, with their fuzzy legs drumming like crazy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Curious jay

catfishrod69 said:


> Paired my boy with the #3 female again tonight. Went really well. It is so awesome to see these gorgeous females slowly crawling out of thier web fortresses, with their fuzzy legs drumming like crazy.


Those blue/green hues on the pads look stunning! You have some beautiful specimens in your collection. I'll have a better read through the thread when I get off work!


----------



## catfishrod69

Yes they are! I was thinking the same thing myself. The look so metallic. Thanks a ton. Hope you enjoy it. 





Curious jay said:


> Those blue/green hues on the pads look stunning! You have some beautiful specimens in your collection. I'll have a better read through the thread when I get off work!


----------



## Curious jay

Some great pictures in here! I now see why it woulda took you a day or two to gather a list for your breeding projects haha. Good luck with the current/future projects ill keep an eye out for this thread.


----------



## catfishrod69

Thanks a ton. Im working with some of the same females from this thread, the female B. sabulosum was paired again, with the same male. The female P. regalis is getting ready to be paired again. There are some new ones to add too, but sometimes i dont get pics.


----------



## catfishrod69

*Poecilotheria regalis*

This is female #1. Figure ill let them cohab since my other female is gravid(ish).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## catfishrod69

*Cyriocosmus ritae SAC!*

My female burrowed for the first time ever on 10-24-12. Just layed this nice sac last night!














Here is momma.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BrettG

I call dibs on a 20 lot of those if all goes well....


----------



## catfishrod69

Haha okie dokie. Not really looking forward to shipping the little guys (if there is any) in late december/early january. 





BrettG said:


> I call dibs on a 20 lot of those if all goes well....


----------



## Bugmom

WANT! wantwantwantwantwant 


catfishrod69 said:


> My female burrowed for the first time ever on 10-24-12. Just layed this nice sac last night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is momma.


----------



## nepenthes

That's a wonderful looking spider!


----------



## catfishrod69

Haha. Well hopefully i can help you out with that. 





Bugmom said:


> WANT! wantwantwantwantwant




---------- Post added 10-30-2012 at 06:46 PM ----------

Thanks. They are awesome little creatures. 





nepenthes said:


> That's a wonderful looking spider!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Congrats on the ritae eggsac! I've been trying to pair these guys for quite some time now with no luck.  My female wants nothing to do with the male lol.  Good luck!


----------



## Tarac

Bugmom said:


> WANT! wantwantwantwantwant


Echo that, love this species.  I think it's the best of the genus personally.  Congrats!  Definitely let us know when they're ready, always enough space for more of these little guys.


----------



## catfishrod69

Thanks alot man.  Will for sure let you know.





Tarac said:


> Echo that, love this species.  I think it's the best of the genus personally.  Congrats!  Definitely let us know when they're ready, always enough space for more of these little guys.




---------- Post added 11-01-2012 at 07:08 PM ----------

Jason, after seeing so much of your success and breeding report posts, that congrats means alot man. Crazy you were not having any luck with them. I tried pairing my female once, and she was scared to death of him. Then i sent the male back to the owner. My female then molted out, so the owner sent him back to me again. I tried him with my female again, but she was still scared to death, this is how i got that pic of her, when she ran from him, i put my hand out. But he was getting old and already fathered atleast 2 sacs of babies. So i just made her go back into her enclosure, left him in, tossed the lid on, and left him in there for a month before she ate him. Evidentily she was shy, but he worked his mojo at night time lol. 





Protectyaaaneck said:


> Congrats on the ritae eggsac! I've been trying to pair these guys for quite some time now with no luck.  My female wants nothing to do with the male lol.  Good luck!


----------



## Aarantula

Wow Catfish!!! Just came across this thread (don't know how I've missed it!) and you're an AWESOME breeder!!! Cudos to you brother!!! Good luck with all your sacs too!!!


----------



## catfishrod69

I sometimes myself cant find it lol. You should of seen how long it took me to find my picture thread after not posting on it for months. Thanks a ton. I do my best. It boils down to i know how to stick males in with females and then try and get lucky . 





Aarantula said:


> Wow Catfish!!! Just came across this thread (don't know how I've missed it!) and you're an AWESOME breeder!!! Cudos to you brother!!! Good luck with all your sacs too!!!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

catfishrod69 said:


> [/COLOR]Jason, after seeing so much of your success and breeding report posts, that congrats means alot man. Crazy you were not having any luck with them. I tried pairing my female once, and she was scared to death of him. Then i sent the male back to the owner. My female then molted out, so the owner sent him back to me again. I tried him with my female again, but she was still scared to death, this is how i got that pic of her, when she ran from him, i put my hand out. But he was getting old and already fathered atleast 2 sacs of babies. So i just made her go back into her enclosure, left him in, tossed the lid on, and left him in there for a month before she ate him. Evidentily she was shy, but he worked his mojo at night time lol.


Well thank you! I just get really lucky.   I was actually contemplating just locking him in there with here but haven't had the nerve to yet. Maybe I'll try it since you had success with it. lol


----------



## catfishrod69

Very welcome. Alot of it really is luck. I mean you can pair a species once, or 20 times. But if the female doesnt want to lay, then it just wont happen. Yeah you otta lock him in, might just work. Getting ready to pair L. nigerrimum, B. angustum, A. versicolor, L. difficilis, and C. marshalli. Waiting on S. calceatum, P. regalis, B. sabulosum, G. rosea RCF, O. sp. Koh Samui, P. scrofa, T. violaceus, P. reduncus, P. pederseni, C. darlingi, and N. chromatus. 





Protectyaaaneck said:


> Well thank you! I just get really lucky.   I was actually contemplating just locking him in there with here but haven't had the nerve to yet. Maybe I'll try it since you had success with it. lol


----------



## catfishrod69

*Ceratogyrus darlingi*

Paired them once so far. Seemed to go well. Male went back in for seconds, before he went back to his enclosure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## alpine

catfishrod69 said:


> Paired them once so far. Seemed to go well. Male went back in for seconds, before he went back to his enclosure.


Those two are really pretty. Nice browns and greys. Good luck with the pairings


----------



## catfishrod69

Yeah darlingi is a gorgeous species. Thanks.





alpine said:


> Those two are really pretty. Nice browns and greys. Good luck with the pairings


----------



## grayzone

appears youve been busy bro.. very good stuff.. Congrats on the sacks (especially that C.ritae) and as always, hope the best for the rest of what youve got goin on!  Seeing how my ritae is currently about 1.5" I should know the sex here very soon. 
Looks female ventrally, but have never got a chance to molt sex it. 
If it hooks out with this pending molt, i know where to send it


----------



## catfishrod69

Thanks a ton bro! Yeah easiest way i found on Cyriocosmus, is if they hook out, they are male lol. Im sure i could use another one, as im betting she will eventually molt again . 





grayzone said:


> appears youve been busy bro.. very good stuff.. Congrats on the sacks (especially that C.ritae) and as always, hope the best for the rest of what youve got goin on!  Seeing how my ritae is currently about 1.5" I should know the sex here very soon.
> Looks female ventrally, but have never got a chance to molt sex it.
> If it hooks out with this pending molt, i know where to send it


----------



## grayzone

i got my fingers crossed you wont get it lol.. ;P


----------



## catfishrod69

Poecilotheria regalis preparing for a sac. 








Nhandu chromatus preparing for a sac. Atleast it better be. This looks a little more like a molt mat, but she molted 3 months ago. So we will see.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69

*Nhandu chromatus sac!*

Well she did drop a sac. However this is good and bad. As you can tell from the pics, she laid it in a bad spot and some of the eggs rolled out. The sac doesnt look like the normal round, but more like a pancake. But as i was looking at her, she moved the sac around a bit and i could see alot of eggs in it. THe spot where i could see the eggs, looked like the webbing was a little thin, but hopefully they make it. Might have been good to let a few of the eggs go now, since im possibly looking at a high number of slings.


----------



## nepenthes

Fresh Tarantula Caviar! Hows that poeci lookin? Think shell drop soon?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## roaddog

I remember a year or so back when John was going to give up on breeding   Aren't you glad I told you not to give up?!?  Look at you now!


----------



## Kazaam

Pair me plox.


----------



## catfishrod69

She is looking good. Im betting it will be very soon. Probably within a week or two.





nepenthes said:


> Fresh Tarantula Caviar! Hows that poeci lookin? Think shell drop soon?




---------- Post added 11-16-2012 at 10:01 PM ----------

Haha Thanks Rodie! Yep every once and a while it gets pretty frustrating. But its fun and rewarding, so i keep truckin lol. 





roaddog said:


> I remember a year or so back when John was going to give up on breeding   Aren't you glad I told you not to give up?!?  Look at you now!




---------- Post added 11-16-2012 at 10:02 PM ----------

Not sure what you mean...





Kazaam said:


> Pair me plox.


----------



## catfishrod69

Well the female N. chromatus ate her sac. Before i left to go to town today, i looked at her and it looked like she was eating it, but i couldnt really tell. Then when i got home tonight it was gone. Bummer.


----------



## catfishrod69

*Ceratogyrus marshalli*

This boy is in on loan from nolmt2. They got a very quick pairing with possibly 0-1 insertion. Couldnt tell, but then he bolted and i had to run him down. 








---------- Post added 11-18-2012 at 11:36 AM ----------

Brachypelma vagans

This is my original female that i had gotten a sac from before. Unfortunately she had gotten her last sac into the water dish. This male is in on loan from jen650s. The male was a stud like the last male i had. He forced her into position, got some long insertions, and then she chased him off.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## catfishrod69

*Ornithoctonus sp. "Koh Samui" Sac!*

My little girl must have laid this last night. The male donor was in on loan from Scorpendra. He is gonna be a happy man, as am I. This is the second time ive tried with her, and the first time she molted out.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## grayzone

VERY NICE STUFF bro. That must be exciting. I really like the look of that sp. and have been flirting with the idea of getting into some Orniths for a while  (really like the "koh samui" and the aureotibialis)

If anything ever comes of it put me down for a couple will ya? Id gladly take 2 off your hands.


----------



## catfishrod69

Thanks bro. They are a pretty awesome little species. Kinda like minature Haplos, without the killer attitude lol. I would like to get some aureotibialis, but havent gotten around to it yet. I will for sure keep you in mind. 





grayzone said:


> VERY NICE STUFF bro. That must be exciting. I really like the look of that sp. and have been flirting with the idea of getting into some Orniths for a while  (really like the "koh samui" and the aureotibialis)
> 
> If anything ever comes of it put me down for a couple will ya? Id gladly take 2 off your hands.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69

*Tapinauchenius violaceus sac!*

My girl dropped a nice one last night. The male is in on loan from tfd6506. She dropped this one pretty quickly. Looks to be double the size of her last one (which she ate 5 days before i was gonna pull it). The male was still in with her too, so i got him out. Hoping to keep him going until she molts again.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76

Nice job, cat! Hope all goes well with the sacs!


----------



## catfishrod69

Thanks a ton Storm! We will see how the ritae are doing in 8 days!


----------



## Bast

Congrats on the sacs!  Hope everything goes well with them and you get some slings soon


----------



## catfishrod69

Thanks alot!





Bast said:


> Congrats on the sacs!  Hope everything goes well with them and you get some slings soon


----------



## tfd6506

catfishrod69 said:


> My girl dropped a nice one last night. The male is in on loan from tfd6506. She dropped this one pretty quickly. Looks to be double the size of her last one (which she ate 5 days before i was gonna pull it). The male was still in with her too, so i got him out. Hoping to keep him going until she molts again.


This is great news man! Keeping my fingers crossed that the pairing becomes a success in the end, with the pitter patter of lotsa 'lil tappie feet  My boy worked those palps like a champ hahahah! Keep me posted, and congrats on the sac.


----------



## catfishrod69

Thanks Tom. Yeah hopefully there is alot of little babies in there for us. Glad my girl is so gentle with males. Lets hope she is with this sac too!





tfd6506 said:


> This is great news man! Keeping my fingers crossed that the pairing becomes a success in the end, with the pitter patter of lotsa 'lil tappie feet  My boy worked those palps like a champ hahahah! Keep me posted, and congrats on the sac.


----------



## BrettG

Sweet. I just found a violaceus sack during feedings today as well.GL.


----------



## catfishrod69

Thats awesome stuff. Is my little man the daddy?





BrettG said:


> Sweet. I just found a violaceus sack during feedings today as well.GL.


----------



## catfishrod69

*Cyriocosmus ritae......horrible*

Well today i came home to find my female ritae eating her sac. It was almost all there, i think she had just started eating it. So i hurried up and dug her up, and stole it. Opened it up, and its a complete loss. Im not sure what went wrong. Either she didnt fertilize the eggs, or her and the male actually never paired, or the male was a dud. I was getting ready to pull it in a few days. Im completely disgusted. And the very next female that eats her sac when im a few days from pulling it, (whether its fertile or not) will probably force me to leave the hobby. Just done with it.


----------



## BrettG

Sucks,but do not leave the hobby over it,just start pulling those suckers @ 20 days and PRAY.Been working for us for a while now...


----------



## catfishrod69

Thanks man. I might have to end up doing that. Im about to start feeding sac eating females to my chickens and ducks .





BrettG said:


> Sucks,but do not leave the hobby over it,just start pulling those suckers @ 20 days and PRAY.Been working for us for a while now...


----------



## BrettG

This crap happens,sucks,but it makes you want to go bigger and better the next time around.


----------



## catfishrod69

Yeah i understand. My T. violaceus is a proven sac eater, and has been holding her sac for 5 days or so now. O. koh samui has been holding hers a few days longer. Tomorrow night gonna pair L. nigerrimum. Female acts like any other Lampro, and the male acts close to a obt. Gonna be plenty of fun.


----------



## catfishrod69

*Lampropelma nigerrimum*

My female fell in love tonight. She was pretty upset to see him leave too. He got in 2 insertions. They were so lightning fast that it was impossible to tell. But looks like they are going to hit it off again here before long. Glad she is so receptive.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

Awesome!  Here's hoping she is just as friendly next time!


----------



## catfishrod69

Thanks man. Im hoping so too.





freedumbdclxvi said:


> Awesome!  Here's hoping she is just as friendly next time!


----------



## grayzone

sorry bro. Please dont get discouraged and quit the hobby over breeding difficulties. Youve helped me a ton and i need ya to stick around

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69

Thanks alot! Im just dealing with alot of stress and anxiety, and the bad sac really hit me hard. I was really looking forward to helping out alot of people that already messaged me about some of the slings. Really sucks, but oh well. Ive got one smaller ritae left, if it ends up male, ill give her another go. If her next sac gets eaten or is infertile, she might be a lonely girl for a long time lol. 





grayzone said:


> sorry bro. Please dont get discouraged and quit the hobby over breeding difficulties. Youve helped me a ton and i need ya to stick around


----------



## BrettG

Yea don't sweat it,you know how off all damn things versicolor are the bane of my existence?The story about 6+ females all molting early and not getting one sack from ANY of them?Well,they are doing it AGAIN.Found a 4+ inch female that just pulled a molt 3 months after her last one...It is exactly why I did not want to see,or even READ the word "versicolor" for a couple of years,and here we go,allllll over again....Trust me,you will end up going through something  totally stupid like this sooner or later,just part of the hobby.


----------



## paassatt

catfishrod69 said:


> The male was a stud like the last male i had. He forced her into position, got some long insertions, and then she chased him off.


Only in the world of invert breeding does this not sound terrible. This kind of behavior usually gets you jail time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## catfishrod69

Yeah i know man. That really sucks about your versi females doing that. Glad i got some awesome friends on here to share my good/bad experiences with. 





BrettG said:


> Yea don't sweat it,you know how off all damn things versicolor are the bane of my existence?The story about 6+ females all molting early and not getting one sack from ANY of them?Well,they are doing it AGAIN.Found a 4+ inch female that just pulled a molt 3 months after her last one...It is exactly why I did not want to see,or even READ the word "versicolor" for a couple of years,and here we go,allllll over again....Trust me,you will end up going through something  totally stupid like this sooner or later,just part of the hobby.




---------- Post added 11-27-2012 at 07:22 PM ----------

Haha now how true is that. Thanks for pointing out how perverted he was, i didnt notice . 





paassatt said:


> Only in the world of invert breeding does this not sound terrible. This kind of behavior usually gets you jail time.


----------



## jen650s

paassatt said:


> Only in the world of invert breeding does this not sound terrible. This kind of behavior usually gets you jail time.


That's my boy!


----------



## catfishrod69

*Poecilotheria regalis webbed shut for a sac!*

Here is a couple pics from tonight of her sac lair. Should be any day now.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## paassatt

I hope you get some viable babies out of it. Do it, do it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69

Thanks man. My other female is the one i got babies from earlier in the year, and she is now gravid again too lol. 





paassatt said:


> I hope you get some viable babies out of it. Do it, do it.


----------



## grayzone

VERY cool webbing .. now i know what to expect. Hope everything goes well.

Any update on your A.avic?

I got my female back a couple weeks ago and started changing a few things around, and shes since started growing a lot and webbing has began. Maybe that male we used wasnt a dud afterall?:?:unsure:


----------



## catfishrod69

Yeah the webbing for a sac lair is pretty awesome. Its really random. So far no changes with my Avic. She built a web platform to sit on, other than that nothing else. I dunno whats going on with them. Really figuring its not gonna happen. 





grayzone said:


> VERY cool webbing .. now i know what to expect. Hope everything goes well.
> 
> Any update on your A.avic?
> 
> I got my female back a couple weeks ago and started changing a few things around, and shes since started growing a lot and webbing has began. Maybe that male we used wasnt a dud afterall?:?:unsure:


----------



## grayzone

yeah, that platform sounds about what my girl is doing. Not a molt mat (shes only 4 months into her cycle @5") id imagine, but not ruling nothing out for now. She IS eating a ton and chunkin up, but i dont know if thats all im seeing...
Time will tell, and for now im hoping to find a new MM to try a shot with.


----------



## catfishrod69

Yeah its definitely not a molt mat. She never even webbed much when she did molt lol. She hasnt been eating as much as before. She kinda gets pissy with the roaches i try and give her now. She throws up these gentle threat poses. Lol its so cute, cause she wouldnt dare bite. I can just reach in and cup her and pull her out. Sunday i got another female versi and a female metallica. The metallica is soooooo super gentle that she is hard to work with lol. I had my hand wrapped around her trying to get her out of the travel cup, and she was just hanging on to the cup, and when i finally got her onto my hand she was hard to get back off of it cause she wouldnt move lol.


----------



## catfishrod69

*Ornithoctonus sp. "Koh Samui"  sac pulled*

Ok today is day 24. I decided to pull the sac early. When i pulled it i had high hopes of ewls. Instead i found 60 good eggs, 8 stuck/bad eggs, and 1 ewl that was not moving and was stuck. So all together i have 60 eggs in the incubator. Im really really really nervous. I dont like the idea of eggs being in the incubator. It seems to me that a sac opened that has all eggs, has very little chance of any surving. So the best i can do is wait and pray. I know from now on im not pulling til day 30 no matter what, if the sac gets eaten, oh well. And i might give up taking in males on breeding loans, because i would feel so horrible if none of these make it and the owner of the male gets no sling in return.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## grayzone

good news is one was already an EWL? With a lil heat and a lot of humidity those babies should emerge in no time (id imagine).. seems like most of the time ewls all emerge around the same time , molt into 1i around the same time, molt into 2i around the same time etc...
Hopefully the next couple days goes well for those little guys.


----------



## catfishrod69

Yeah i was happy to fnid 1 ewl. Too bad it wasnt alive. But maybe that means the others will follow suit. Hopefully i get home from work tomorrow and there is some in there with some legs sprouted out. We will see i guess. 





grayzone said:


> good news is one was already an EWL? With a lil heat and a lot of humidity those babies should emerge in no time (id imagine).. seems like most of the time ewls all emerge around the same time , molt into 1i around the same time, molt into 2i around the same time etc...
> Hopefully the next couple days goes well for those little guys.


----------



## BrettG

Time will tell,as those eggs DO look fertile.Do not worry about incubating John,if they do not survive the incubator odds are they would not have made it anyways.W have been pulling Psalmo sacks before 20 days and having 100% hatch out.Don't get frustrated,I know it is hard,but we lost a ton of sacks before we got to where we are now.Just got to keep on trying,and keep on bringing in males. It took us quite a while before we were able to send someone their half of a sack,but when it happens it feels great,trust me.


----------



## catfishrod69

Thanks Brett. I know you do pull some early. Just freaks me out. So many things that can go wrong, mold, mites, humidity, etc. I put straight coco fiber in the bottom of the incubtor, and then placed deli cups lined with coffee filters in it. I will replace the coffee filters with coco fiber once they hit 1st instar. Im gonna go ahead and let my T. violaceus sac brew a little longer though. 





BrettG said:


> Time will tell,as those eggs DO look fertile.Do not worry about incubating John,if they do not survive the incubator odds are they would not have made it anyways.W have been pulling Psalmo sacks before 20 days and having 100% hatch out.


----------



## BrettG

I have a few to pull in the next 2 weeks,and the A.huriana sack has me more freaked out than anything in recent memory.I will do a serious happy dance if that one turns out well,as will the supplier of the male,I am sure....The anticipation is the WORST part of breeding,hands down.


----------



## paassatt

Yeah those eggs don't look bad. I'm by no means a breeding afficionado, but I've seen pictures of bad eggs, and yours definitely don't look like they're bad. Best of luck, that's an awesome species.


----------



## catfishrod69

Yeah good luck on that huriana. I still dont even know what those look like, ive fallen behind on all the Avics lol. I know what you mean about the anticipation too. Really sucks biting your nails through the whole waiting process, not knowing what could happen in the end. 





BrettG said:


> I have a few to pull in the next 2 weeks,and the A.huriana sack has me more freaked out than anything in recent memory.I will do a serious happy dance if that one turns out well,as will the supplier of the male,I am sure....The anticipation is the WORST part of breeding,hands down.




---------- Post added 12-12-2012 at 09:48 PM ----------

Yeah the eggs do look good. Im hoping that since there was 1 ewl, that there will be more to come. Thanks. They are a pretty cool species. My female was pretty calm about me digging down to her underground layer. She is now finishing up a dubia.





paassatt said:


> Yeah those eggs don't look bad. I'm by no means a breeding afficionado, but I've seen pictures of bad eggs, and yours definitely don't look like they're bad. Best of luck, that's an awesome species.


----------



## catfishrod69

*Avicularia versicolor  Female #2*

I was a little nervous about this big girl. But once the male found her they paired very well. He got in atleast 10 loooong insertions before they parted. Glad i got some pics, since i couldnt on the first female. Female #3 coming soon. Possibly 4 females total, have to check the spermethecae here in a couple minutes on a female that molted today. Male is in on loan from newspidermom.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Storm76

Good luck on getting sacs! ...and on the male surviving the rest of the dates. Afaik versis tend to much males often?


----------



## catfishrod69

Thanks man. I guess he will be going out with 3 females. The other one isnt ready, or might be male, its fooling me this molt. Im not really sure. Ive heard that they are, and that they are not. I let him spend the night with the first female with no problems. He is bigger than the females not pictured. 





Storm76 said:


> Good luck on getting sacs! ...and on the male surviving the rest of the dates. Afaik versis tend to much males often?


----------



## newspidermom

Woohooo!  That's my boy!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BrettG

GL with those,I am about to give back the trio I have here on loan.Nothing but premature molts and no damn egg sacks. After this round of failures with versi I would rather gargle bleach,put hot needles in my eyes,and run my genitals over with a steamroller before letting another versi into our APT.No idea why this keeps happening over and over and OVER,they should not be this big of a pain in my tail.


----------



## grayzone

I can understand this


BrettG said:


> gargle bleach,put hot needles in my eyes


but THIS is a bit extreme


BrettG said:


> and run my genitals over with a steamroller


  damn, that bad huh???:laugh:


----------



## BrettG

You must not know of my versicolor stories.....As of right now,over the course of time,(a couple years)we have paired 11 versi females...9 of the 11 molted prematurely for NO damn reason.#9 decided to molt a couple of weeks ago,3 whole months after her LAST molt...NO CLUE what we are doing wrong,considering that we have had a GREAT 2012 with over 20 eggsacks.But the versi are the bane of my very existence,we just CANNOT produce them for some reason.We swore them off a couple of years ago after the first round of massive disappointment,and for some reason I was stupid enough to take 3 in from a local guy on a reverse loan,considering the amount of success we have had recently..And of course I get totally boned by the damn things. I swear I can hear them laughing at me,in little squeaky voices...BEST OF LUCK JOHN,I hope it works out for you.But if it does I do NOT want to hear about it....lol.....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## newspidermom

BrettG said:


> GL with those,I am about to give back the trio I have here on loan.Nothing but premature molts and no damn egg sacks. After this round of failures with versi I would rather gargle bleach,put hot needles in my eyes,and run my genitals over with a steamroller before letting another versi into our APT.No idea why this keeps happening over and over and OVER,they should not be this big of a pain in my tail.


Jeez!! That comment made ME cross my legs...and I'm female!!..lol  That does suck tho. Of course I'm still hopefull.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

Never tried pairing versis, but my H lividum molted out after pairing just five months after her previous molt.  Quite aggravating.


----------



## catfishrod69

Yeah Brett that totally totally sucks. Its crazy those female are molting prematurely like that. I had a adult female P. formosa do that too. Maybe there is some type of key we are missing out on. Something environmental to get them to drop early. Maybe something to do with temps/humidity. How much were you feeding the females? I usually feed mine just the same as normal. If i do get slings, i wont tell you .

---------- Post added 12-13-2012 at 10:08 PM ----------

That sucks. Hopefully you still have the male to re-pair her. 





freedumbdclxvi said:


> Never tried pairing versis, but my H lividum molted out after pairing just five months after her previous molt.  Quite aggravating.


----------



## BrettG

Normal feeding...Rodie told me to soak them heavily after pairing,then just let them dry out and after 90 days if there is no sack they are are not going to do anything.Trying that with 2 now,with fingers crossed. Maybe between you and us we can get these things going!


----------



## catfishrod69

Sounds like a plan. I always thought the best way was to let them stay dry for a bit, then start soaking them to stimulate spring rains, and the perfect time for a sac. But Rodie has hatched them, not me lol. Im sure newspidermom is hoping we can get some more bloodlines floating around too.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

catfishrod69 said:


> That sucks. Hopefully you still have the male to re-pair her.


yep.  He is still alive, kicking and making sperm webs.  I have them together, but I haven't seen a pairing yet.  And speaking of males, your regalis is still playing well with my girl.


----------



## catfishrod69

Great. Glad your regalis are doing well too. 

Update. The Koh Samui eggs are still eggs. A few have started drying up. So i added some more water into the incubator. The T. violaceus female was outside of her tube web last night, and she was tugging on the web trying to open it up more. Then today she is just outside of the tube web holding her sac. Not sure why she decided to move it a few inches, but hope she dont get too hungry before next friday. 





freedumbdclxvi said:


> yep.  He is still alive, kicking and making sperm webs.  I have them together, but I haven't seen a pairing yet.  And speaking of males, your regalis is still playing well with my girl.


----------



## angrysnail98

Great looking pairs . I especialy love the Pterinochilus murinus


----------



## catfishrod69

Thanks! unfortunately the P. murinus never dropped a sac. I know she hasnt molted either, unless she destroyed the molt without me knowing. 





angrysnail98 said:


> Great looking pairs . I especialy love the Pterinochilus murinus


----------



## angrysnail98

thats ad to hear, are you going to attempt to pare her agin?


----------



## catfishrod69

*Ceratogyrus marshalli sac!*

My female is putting the final touches on the sac right now. Male is in on loan from nolmt2. Since i have no clue when she last molted, im hoping she will molt soon after i pull the sac, and i can start the pairing again.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BrettG

Sweet! GL with that one!


----------



## catfishrod69

Thanks alot man! My darlingi should be dropping any day now. Dont know what is up with my regalis, she is all webbed shut but still no sac. 





BrettG said:


> Sweet! GL with that one!


----------



## grayzone

damn poecis... never do what you want them to do..  I know all too well what your going through:sarcasm:


----------



## catfishrod69

Haha i know what your going through steven. Hopefully my proven regalis will pull through for me though. T. violaceus sac getting opened friday.


----------



## grayzone

very nice... hope theres lots of ewls/1i slings for ya... Tappies are awesome


----------



## catfishrod69

Thanks man. I let this one go full term, so hopefully there is. Yes Tappies are so great. I really want all of the species.


----------



## Storm76

Good luck with that sac!


----------



## grayzone

catfishrod69 said:


> Thanks man. I let this one go full term, so hopefully there is. Yes Tappies are so great. I really want all of the species.


 Ive actually held my T. cupreus for the first time the other day.. Im very surprised of how docile/calm it was.. I was always under the impression that they were speed demons, but maybe thats just mainly the T. gigas? 
Anyways, they are amazing tarantulas but imo a lot of them look too much alike.. Ive owned/own cupreus and plumipes and plan to look into gigas next.


----------



## BrettG

T.gigas=awesome.We will be pairing some as soon as our males mature. They breed like rabbits.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69

Thanks a ton!





Storm76 said:


> Good luck with that sac!




---------- Post added 12-19-2012 at 03:29 PM ----------

Yeah ive held my violaceus a few times, but not by choice. She was a doll when she walked onto my hand. I used to have a cupreus but need them again. 





grayzone said:


> Ive actually held my T. cupreus for the first time the other day.. Im very surprised of how docile/calm it was.. I was always under the impression that they were speed demons, but maybe thats just mainly the T. gigas?
> Anyways, they are amazing tarantulas but imo a lot of them look too much alike.. Ive owned/own cupreus and plumipes and plan to look into gigas next.




---------- Post added 12-19-2012 at 03:30 PM ----------

Good luck with those man. One of the slings i got from you is a crazy little guy. Every single time i open his enclosure, he bolts out and is all over the place. Luckily he runs like lightning, until he hits the carpet lol.





BrettG said:


> T.gigas=awesome.We will be pairing some as soon as our males mature. They breed like rabbits.




---------- Post added 12-19-2012 at 05:21 PM ----------

Got a better pic of my girl gaurding her sac. Now i usually dont feed tarantulas while with a sac. But i wondered about hammock laying species. Being that they dont actually hold the sac, wouldnt that mean that feeding them would be just fine. Would be a possible way to keep her tummy full, and not go zombie on her babies.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## catfishrod69

*Tapinauchenius violaceus sac pulled*

Ok today was day 30, so i got the incubator ready and went to pull the sac. When i opened the females enclosure, i could immediately see 1st instars climbing around on the OUTSIDE of the sac. I was like, thats wierd. So i got all those ones off the sac and into the incubator, which only took about a half hour since they were so cooperative in letting go of the sac :sarcasm:. I could tell the sac was plump inside so figured there would be some nice numbers. Opened the sac up and found partial disaster. Looks like the female didnt rotate it enough, or fertilize all the eggs or something. But i think i know why the 1st instars on the outside decided to abandon ship. There were 2 more 1st instar inside the sac, but those dont look like they will make it. So for now, there is 6 good 1st instar, and 2 not great 1st instar. I guess a few is always better than nothing, right?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chicken Farmer

there so cute!


----------



## catfishrod69

Thats true. Too bad i couldnt get a closer pic of them. The lighting is a hard thing to get right when doing macro shots. 





Chicken Farmer said:


> there so cute!


----------



## grayzone

John, those are exactly what my OBT sack looked like.. well, a day or two after placing them in the incubator.. Sorry things didnt go so well with your project, but like you said 6 or 8 first instars is better than nothing. Congrats (i think)


----------



## catfishrod69

That sucks. Wish yours woulda went better also. Yep a few is better than none at all. Thanks bro.





grayzone said:


> John, those are exactly what my OBT sack looked like.. well, a day or two after placing them in the incubator.. Sorry things didnt go so well with your project, but like you said 6 or 8 first instars is better than nothing. Congrats (i think)


----------



## Oreo

Cute slings! Congrats, some slings are def better than none. I wonder why/how those eggs go bad, real frustrating after being so patient.


----------



## grayzone

hey hows the Lampy project going? notice anything happening yet?


----------



## catfishrod69

Yep a few is better than none at all. I checked on them and it looks like 7 0f 8 might make it. Hope so.





Oreo said:


> Cute slings! Congrats, some slings are def better than none. I wonder why/how those eggs go bad, real frustrating after being so patient.




---------- Post added 12-22-2012 at 02:14 PM ----------

Well i tried pairing them again, and the male was kinda scared. He ran straight out of her enclosure and right into her. She threw up a threat pose with him basically sitting right under her fangs. Then i sat there and waited. Finally i took my paintbrush and coaxed him out from under her, and then put him away. She ate just the other day, but other than that hasnt been eating alot. I need to get her fed up and try them again though. Other than that, nothing new.





grayzone said:


> hey hows the Lampy project going? notice anything happening yet?


----------



## BrettG

Ha,what are the odds,our Tap sack was BAD,and we are trying Lampro's for the first time later today. And thx for the Xmas card!


----------



## catfishrod69

Well that totally sucks. You didnt even get one baby? I still have the male, so will feed her up and toss him in. Maybe she will double clutch, or molt. You otta see how the L. nigerrimum males insert lol. Crazy fast. Your very welcome too.





BrettG said:


> Ha,what are the odds,our Tap sack was BAD,and we are trying Lampro's for the first time later today. And thx for the Xmas card!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone

Im sure its awesome. Ive seen vids of L.viola pairing, and the way the stomp/slap the ground vs drumming looks awesome. Is it the same with L nigerrimum?

Chrisduhfur and i recently got together and paired Lv, but we got witnessed no action. The male and female didnt seem to aware of each other. We decided to leave the couple alone, and we let them cohab in the dark for 3 days.
Chris reported seeing them close together a few times, and that he had heard rustling around on occasion? We dont know if any pairings were ever made, but im happy my male didn't get eaten at least :biggrin: Still waiting to hear back from Chris, to see if any signs are apparent. His female is MASSIVE and had molted a month prior to being paired.
I was able to ship the MM off to a member who has reported good things so far as well.


----------



## catfishrod69

Well my male vibrated, and the female drummed a little. Mostly what i was reffering to was the actual insertion. The male would hook the female, slide very very slowly under her, then get a lightning fast insertion. Then the millisecond he has inserted, he rubberbands straight backwards across the enclosure. Is pretty crazy to see, even though it happens so fast, your not sure anything happened lol. 

Glad you and Chris's pairing went wellish. Hopefully he will be a daddy to atleast 1 sac of babies. Good luck on them.


----------



## catfishrod69

*Ceratogyrus darlingi sac!*

I knew she was going to be dropping any day now. Just found her with sac.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## grayzone

thats her way of saying Merry Christmas. Congrats


----------



## catfishrod69

Haha i believe so man. Thanks!





grayzone said:


> thats her way of saying Merry Christmas. Congrats


----------



## catfishrod69

Did a little early morning pairing today. 

Brachypelma vagans- Went good, male forced female into hide and got alot of insertions before bolting out, and then freaking out as i had to chase him across the floor lol. 

Lampropelma nigerrimum- Went good, female was very willing, even after refusing to eat last night. Male got in two very fast insertions. Then i had a heck of a time getting a enraged 6" female Lampro off the floor and back into her enclosure. 

Tapinauchenius violaceus- Went good, figured id let him give her a little more sperm in hopes she will double clutch. She is such a doll, she walked slowly to him with her little webbers tucked up under her abdomen. He got some nice long insertions. 

Avicularia versicolor #3- Went good, they was in a wierd angle the whole time, so male only got 1 insertion. 

Avicularia versicolor #1- Almost went good until i noticed she was still eating, so i took the male out. 

Avicularia versicolor #2- Went good, male got in many long insertions, with around 4 pairings total. 

I first paired the Lampropelma nigerrimum and Brachypelma vagans at the same time. Then i paired The Avicularia versicolor #3. Then i paired the Avicularia versicolor #2 and Tapinauchenius violaceus at the same time. Its always fun when you are sitting indian style on the floor, with 4 spiders all pairing at the same time. Gotta keep both eyes on both pairs at the same time. I was able to tell the females were ok with pairing, so didnt have any problems.


----------



## 2bears

Thanks for sharing, great pictures and wish you the best.
Would be a good way to start 2013 
2Bears


----------



## catfishrod69

Thanks alot man! And yes it sure would. 





2bears said:


> Thanks for sharing, great pictures and wish you the best.
> Would be a good way to start 2013
> 2Bears


----------



## catfishrod69

*Tapinauchenius violaceus slings darkening/molting*

Two days ago these little guys started darkening up. I found 2 out of 7 molted to 2nd instar today. Will take those two out and seperate them tomorrow. Looks like there will be a total of 7 out of this sac. Cute little guys. I think my favorite thing to see is ewls/1st instar that are darkening up for a molt.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## catfishrod69

*Grammostola rosea*

This is my pink color female with my red color male. He got in one quick insertion, before she got hold of him and there was nothing i could do. Really sucks to see him go. He was an amazing male, who built sperm webs nonstop, was a killer breeder, and fun to have around. RIP.










My other P. regalis female is looking very gravid, and is webbing herself closed. So hopefully i have a pic of a sac soon.


----------



## alpine

catfishrod69 said:


> This is my pink color female with my red color male. He got in one quick insertion, before she got hold of him and there was nothing i could do. Really sucks to see him go. He was an amazing male, who built sperm webs nonstop, was a killer breeder, and fun to have around. RIP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My other P. regalis female is looking very gravid, and is webbing herself closed. So hopefully i have a pic of a sac soon.


Sorry for your loss, it is always hard to see them go.


----------



## catfishrod69

Thanks, it is. Atleast he got to pair many times with my RCF female. 





alpine said:


> Sorry for your loss, it is always hard to see them go.


----------



## catfishrod69

*Ceratogyrus marshalli slings!*

Well these little critters couldnt wait 5 more days until sac pulling time. I happened to look into the females enclosure tonight to see little ones running everywhere. Little 1st instars. Looks like there is gonna be alot of them, and looks like the sac still has plenty in it. My female has never molted for me, so she is gonna get some powerfeeding, and either double clutch or molt. The male which is in on loan from Nick (nolmt2), is still doing great and ready to go again. Will have a more detailed number of slings when i transfer them to the incubator tomorrow evening. Gonna be fun catching the mom, and digging through everything for the little squirts.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## BrettG

Congrats,and remember me when they are ready.....lol....


----------



## catfishrod69

Thanks bro! I will for sure. And remember me when those urticans are ready . 





BrettG said:


> Congrats,and remember me when they are ready.....lol....


----------



## roaddog

PM me, I will take 25-30 of them!


----------



## catfishrod69

Haha, dont count your eggs yet! PM sending. 





roaddog said:


> PM me, I will take 25-30 of them!


----------



## jen650s

catfishrod69 said:


> Did a little early morning pairing today.
> 
> Brachypelma vagans- Went good, male forced female into hide and got alot of insertions before bolting out, and then freaking out as i had to chase him across the floor lol.


Well, at least he has some survival instinct...

I take it he is back on the job


----------



## alpine

catfishrod69 said:


> Well these little critters couldnt wait 5 more days until sac pulling time. I happened to look into the females enclosure tonight to see little ones running everywhere. Little 1st instars. Looks like there is gonna be alot of them, and looks like the sac still has plenty in it. My female has never molted for me, so she is gonna get some powerfeeding, and either double clutch or molt. The male which is in on loan from Nick (nolmt2), is still doing great and ready to go again. Will have a more detailed number of slings when i transfer them to the incubator tomorrow evening. Gonna be fun catching the mom, and digging through everything for the little squirts.


There are a ton of them O.O congrats lol!


----------



## catfishrod69

Yep he is doing good. I was going to pair them again the other day, after my RCF rosea. But when my mature male RCF was brutally murdered in front of my eyes, i had to go sit in the corner and cry for a while .





jen650s said:


> Well, at least he has some survival instinct...
> 
> I take it he is back on the job




---------- Post added 01-15-2013 at 07:14 PM ----------

Ohhhh if you only knew! Thanks!





alpine said:


> There are a ton of them O.O congrats lol!




---------- Post added 01-15-2013 at 07:25 PM ----------

HOLY CRAP. That should cover it . I was guessing around 150ish. But my female must have double clutched (in one sac ). 
There is 271 good 1st instar, 2 dead ewls, and no eggs. Those are some very high numbers, and percents and other things. I cant believe there was that many. Heck i had 150 in the incubator before i even got the sac out of the enclosure lol. Only took me 3 hours too :sarcasm:. Enjoy!



















---------- Post added 01-15-2013 at 07:32 PM ----------

Oh yeah. Rodie, start counting those eggs!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bugmom

Oh wow. I don't envy you, but congratulations!

How did you get them out of the enclosure and into the incubator? I'd be afraid I'd hurt them.


----------



## catfishrod69

Haha thank you!

Uhhh you dont wanna know. Imagine sucking 100s of little spiderlings through a straw, one at a time, then spitting them into the incubator. Not that way at all . I use long paintbrush to get them onto the hairs of the brush one by one. And i also use a measuring spoon. Its called a "smidgeon", its 1/32 of a teaspoon. Gotta be super super careful. Dropping them repeatedly becomes habit. 





Bugmom said:


> Oh wow. I don't envy you, but congratulations!
> 
> How did you get them out of the enclosure and into the incubator? I'd be afraid I'd hurt them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bugmom

catfishrod69 said:


> Haha thank you!
> 
> Uhhh you dont wanna know. Imagine sucking 100s of little spiderlings through a straw, one at a time, then spitting them into the incubator. Not that way at all . I use long paintbrush to get them onto the hairs of the brush one by one. And i also use a measuring spoon. Its called a "smidgeon", its 1/32 of a teaspoon. Gotta be super super careful. Dropping them repeatedly becomes habit.


I was afraid you were going to say "one by one" lol. I'm not the most graceful person, so I can imagine how well that'd go over for me. I know! I'll start practicing with spilled BBs! :laugh:


----------



## catfishrod69

Haha, im afraid so. Every couple hundred or so you will get lucky and get two at a time! BBs would be sooo much easier lol. The worst part is trying to get them off the webbing and sac itself. They stick to it really well, and run in every direction you dont want them to. 





Bugmom said:


> I was afraid you were going to say "one by one" lol. I'm not the most graceful person, so I can imagine how well that'd go over for me. I know! I'll start practicing with spilled BBs! :laugh:


----------



## Bast

catfishrod69 said:


> Yep he is doing good. I was going to pair them again the other day, after my RCF rosea. But when my mature male RCF was brutally murdered in front of my eyes, i had to go sit in the corner and cry for a while .
> 
> ---------- Post added 01-15-2013 at 07:14 PM ----------
> 
> Ohhhh if you only knew! Thanks!
> 
> ---------- Post added 01-15-2013 at 07:25 PM ----------
> 
> HOLY CRAP. That should cover it . I was guessing around 150ish. But my female must have double clutched (in one sac ).
> There is 271 good 1st instar, 2 dead ewls, and no eggs. Those are some very high numbers, and percents and other things. I cant believe there was that many. Heck i had 150 in the incubator before i even got the sac out of the enclosure lol. Only took me 3 hours too :sarcasm:. Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added 01-15-2013 at 07:32 PM ----------
> 
> Oh yeah. Rodie, start counting those eggs!


Wow!  That is a lot of babies!  They're sure cute, congrats!!


----------



## catfishrod69

Thanks a ton! They sure are cuties. 1st instar that are darkening up are my favorite. Wish they would stay that small sometimes. 





Bast said:


> Wow!  That is a lot of babies!  They're sure cute, congrats!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69

*Ceratogyrus darlingi slings!*

Well i guess these little critters couldnt wait either. I was going to pull the sac either tonight or tomorrow. But found them aleady hatched. Getting the mom out was a pain, but eventually worked. There is 111 good 1st instar, and 1 ewl. There was 1 dead ewl, and 15 bad eggs. So not bad numbers on this one either. I think im gonna start pulling hammock sacs at day 20-25, to save myself the trouble of digging through the enclosure. Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## web eviction

Good stuff bro! If ya get to over whelmed just throw a handfull in a tub and send them this way


----------



## catfishrod69

Thanks bro! So should i just toss em in a butter tub, write your address on with a sharpie, and stick a stamp on it?





web eviction said:


> Good stuff bro! If ya get to over whelmed just throw a handfull in a tub and send them this way


----------



## web eviction

I was thinking empty ketchup bottle..  might need two stamps lol


----------



## catfishrod69

Allrighty, thatll work, haha.





web eviction said:


> I was thinking empty ketchup bottle..  might need two stamps lol


----------



## catfishrod69

*Psalmopoeus reduncus sac!*

Well my girl dropped a sac today. Male was in on loan from BrettG. Hoping this makes lots of slings for us. You can just make out a couple of her legs and the sac in the pics.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## grayzone

Very nice.. P. reduncus is quite the looker. Hope all goes well with that one.
Keep me posted, i may have to snag a couple. All ive ever owned are irminia and cambridgei, and currently just own irminia. I want to expand into the other Psalmo sp.


----------



## BrettG

Sweet! For some reason reduncus get no love,I still have 50+ from our sack here.Oh well,everyone else's loss is my gain,as we love the damn things.


----------



## Storm76

Nice job, man! Glad to see more Psalmos getting bred over there!


----------



## catfishrod69

Thanks bro. Yeah i still need to get langenbucheri, and i need a female cambridgei. I counted my irminia/cambridgei hybrid as a cambridgei for a while, then realized i was having a brain fart lol. 





grayzone said:


> Very nice.. P. reduncus is quite the looker. Hope all goes well with that one.
> Keep me posted, i may have to snag a couple. All ive ever owned are irminia and cambridgei, and currently just own irminia. I want to expand into the other Psalmo sp.




---------- Post added 01-25-2013 at 11:38 PM ----------




BrettG said:


> Sweet! For some reason reduncus get no love,I still have 50+ from our sack here.Oh well,everyone else's loss is my gain,as we love the damn things.


Thats crazy. They are pretty darn gorgeous. With that 2 tone color on the abdomen. Cant wait to see little ones in the incubator.

---------- Post added 01-25-2013 at 11:39 PM ----------

Thanks bro. Soon Brett should be passing out some langenbucheri, so that will be one more that will be circling the hobby more. Cant wait to get some of those. 





Storm76 said:


> Nice job, man! Glad to see more Psalmos getting bred over there!


----------



## BrettG

My crystal ball says there will be langenbucheri in the not too distant future....They just keep on getting bigger.....And if they are as easy to produce as all the other Psalmo's,they won't be worth anything in a year or two,lol.


----------



## catfishrod69

Your crystal ball makes me happy  Heck as long as they are well established in the hobby, i dont care if they are worth 2 for $0.99

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gottarantulas

Catfish is on that roll...congrats on all the new arrivals! And Brett I'll be hitting you up for reduncus in a few days!


----------



## BrettG

catfishrod69 said:


> Your crystal ball makes me happy  Heck as long as they are well established in the hobby, i dont care if they are worth 2 for $0.99


Exactly. look at what a couple of us did with pulcher.....lol....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69

The roll is nice. I know it waxes and wanes. Thanks.





brickster said:


> Catfish is on that roll...congrats on all the new arrivals! And Brett I'll be hitting you up for reduncus in a few days!




---------- Post added 01-26-2013 at 11:14 AM ----------

True lol. I really like the look of the pulcher too. 





BrettG said:


> Exactly. look at what a couple of us did with pulcher.....lol....


----------



## grayzone

catfishrod69 said:


> Your crystal ball makes me happy  Heck as long as they are well established in the hobby, i dont care if they are worth 2 for $0.99


that seriously just made me laugh :laugh: my girl thinks im crazy for laughing at a laptop screen/"spider stuff"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69

Crazy, is completely normal in our neck of the woods .





grayzone said:


> that seriously just made me laugh :laugh: my girl thinks im crazy for laughing at a laptop screen/"spider stuff"


----------



## BrettG

Ahhhh,good times,to us it is all about the thrill of finding new sacks and breeding favorites.Any money made goes right back into the hobby anyways  Ishould send you a pic of the latest pulcher swarm.8 legged rabbits I tell ya....


----------



## catfishrod69

Same here. Pretty much everything i make goes into either paying shipping for new species, or buying new ones. But 90% of what i raise goes to trades. Just happy to keep them circulating. Sure thing man post some pics. Im looking forward to mine being large enough to breed.


----------



## Zevian

Amoeba said:


> OBT - Orange Breeding Things


This is brilliant! Haha......


----------



## catfishrod69

*Poecilotheria regalis sac!*

This is her second sac this year!
















Ceratogyrus marshalli 1st instar darkening!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## catfishrod69

*Avicularia versicolor sac!*

Female looked like she was in the works of dropping a sac last night. Today i found her with a plump one for her size.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## grayzone

very nice. 
regalis AND versi in the past couple days? :worship:  
as always, hope the best


----------



## newspidermom

catfishrod69 said:


> Female looked like she was in the works of dropping a sac last night. Today i found her with a plump one for her size.


That's my boy!!! Hoping the other two versi females drop soon too! Break out the vials,,,hahha. :biggrin:


----------



## catfishrod69

Yep have the reduncus, regalis, and versi all brewwing now. Thanks a ton bro. Hope your albo has more slings than you know what to do with .





grayzone said:


> very nice.
> regalis AND versi in the past couple days? :worship:
> as always, hope the best




---------- Post added 01-31-2013 at 06:16 PM ----------

That would be very great. For sure the vials shall be ready!





newspidermom said:


> That's my boy!!! Hoping the other two versi females drop soon too! Break out the vials,,,hahha. :biggrin:


----------



## Storm76

catfishrod69 said:


> Yep have the reduncus, regalis, and versi all brewwing now. Thanks a ton bro. Hope your albo has more slings than you know what to do with .
> 
> ---------- Post added 01-31-2013 at 06:16 PM ----------
> 
> That would be very great. For sure the vials shall be ready!


Good luck with those! Looks like you've been more lucky with the versi than Brett


----------



## catfishrod69

Thanks bro! Ahh well it happens sometimes i guess. Lets not tell him though .





Storm76 said:


> Good luck with those! Looks like you've been more lucky with the versi than Brett


----------



## grayzone

catfishrod69 said:


> Thanks a ton bro. Hope your albo has more slings than you know what to do with


 shoot.. that all depends on if she ever does something. She rearranges and re-digs her enclosure nightly (which is completely out of character for her) but also continues to tear the webbing out of the bottom of her hide.

Time will tell.  
My A.avic is still sittin pretty though, and my chalcodes is really plump and eating greedily (shes normally shy as can be) I expect her to do something soon


----------



## catfishrod69

Well hopefully she does something good, soon. 

Thats good your avic is doing what she is supposed to do. That would be awesome on the chalcodes man. I have a 2" chalcodes, unsexed. It was super shy and would just duck in a corner and point its butt up. But since its rescent molt, it has become a spaz that runs like crazy when the enclosure it opened. I would love to find a male for my female A. sp. New River.





grayzone said:


> shoot.. that all depends on if she ever does something. She rearranges and re-digs her enclosure nightly (which is completely out of character for her) but also continues to tear the webbing out of the bottom of her hide.
> 
> Time will tell.
> My A.avic is still sittin pretty though, and my chalcodes is really plump and eating greedily (shes normally shy as can be) I expect her to do something soon


----------



## catfishrod69

Ceratogyrus marshalli molting to 2nd instar!













I love the look of 1st instars darkening.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BrettG

Storm76 said:


> Good luck with those! Looks like you've been more lucky with the versi than Brett


It looks like my streak of bad luck with those is about to be broken actually......

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## tyrantuladub

this is such a mouthwatering thread! awesome stuff going on here.

will these little guys be up for sale when they're out?



catfishrod69 said:


> This is her second sac this year!


----------



## catfishrod69

Thank you. Yep if the sac is good, i will have some up for sale/trade. What part of ohio are you from?





tyrantuladub said:


> this is such a mouthwatering thread! awesome stuff going on here.
> 
> will these little guys be up for sale when they're out?


----------



## tyrantuladub

you're welcome. i'm located in georgetown currently.



catfishrod69 said:


> Thank you. Yep if the sac is good, i will have some up for sale/trade. What part of ohio are you from?


----------



## catfishrod69

Not sure where that is. Im in southeast ohio.





tyrantuladub said:


> you're welcome. i'm located in georgetown currently.




---------- Post added 02-07-2013 at 08:17 PM ----------

Well the Ceratogyrus darlingi are molting into 2nd instar now. 

Im pretty positive that i have a Stromatopelma calceatum sac from my proven female. 

And one of my female Poecilotheria fasciata dropped a sac. Unforunately she has never seen a male, ive raised her from a sling. Too bad i hadnt found a male back in november like i thought about doing. I figured id give the girls one more molt. Wish i had known better then.


----------



## tyrantuladub

haha that's in southwest ohio, kinda close to cincy. we should meet up some time, i'm extremely new to the arachnid hobby and it'd be awesome to get some advice from someone more experienced.

thats too bad that the p. fasciata won't be fertile :/ oh well


----------



## catfishrod69

I think cincy is about 4 hours from here. Im closer towards wheeling, wv. In between zanesville, and st. clairsville.


----------



## tyrantuladub

well i'm more than willing to drive out one weekend to chat and possibly purchase some babies


----------



## catfishrod69

Ok ill keep you posted on it. Thanks


----------



## Tarac

catfishrod69 said:


> I think cincy is about 4 hours from here. Im closer towards wheeling, wv. In between zanesville, and st. clairsville.


Ah, right between crazy town and superwhitesville 

Can't wait to see those in the classifieds.  Keep up the good work, I'm jealous.


----------



## catfishrod69

Haha pretty much. But i think its stickville, and rednecktucky lol. 

For sure. Im just on a lucky streak right now. Only a matter of time before im on a downward spiral .





Tarac said:


> Ah, right between crazy town and superwhitesville
> 
> Can't wait to see those in the classifieds.  Keep up the good work, I'm jealous.


----------



## grayzone

hope thats later for you, rather than sooner bro.
Congrats on all your recent work.


----------



## catfishrod69

Thanks bro. Ive got a couple females im really looking forward to getting slings from. Especially the L. nigerrimum. 





grayzone said:


> hope thats later for you, rather than sooner bro.
> Congrats on all your recent work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69

Here is a pic of my Stromatopelma calceatum with her 99% sure sac. 







Poecilotheria pederseni is looking extremely plump. Her abdomen from underneath looks just like a kiwi .


----------



## grayzone

catfishrod69 said:


> Thanks bro. Ive got a couple females im really looking forward to getting slings from. Especially the L. nigerrimum.


im definitely waiting for this one :drool: i gotta complete the genus .. i will be the first person to buy a couple off ya

hope the S.cal and pederseni work out too. All looks very well with them


----------



## catfishrod69

Yep ill hook you up. If i can ever get her to eat. She is just one of those picky eaters. She will either try and kill me, or just scrunch up more during feeding time. Thanks





grayzone said:


> im definitely waiting for this one :drool: i gotta complete the genus .. i will be the first person to buy a couple off ya
> 
> hope the S.cal and pederseni work out too. All looks very well with them


----------



## Ceratogyrus

catfishrod69 said:


> Poecilotheria pederseni is looking extremely plump. Her abdomen from underneath looks just like a kiwi .


Mine looked the same before she dropped. This species tends to get seriously fat it seems.


----------



## catfishrod69

Awesome. Thanks! Hey since your in africa, how bout hooking me up with the other species in the genus Stromatopelma? 


Ceratogyrus said:


> Mine looked the same before she dropped. This species tends to get seriously fat it seems.


----------



## Ceratogyrus

Far away from Central Africa where they are found. 
We only have calceatum in the market here.


----------



## catfishrod69

Hmmmm well how about a road trip? 


Ceratogyrus said:


> Far away from Central Africa where they are found.
> We only have calceatum in the market here.


----------



## Oreo

+1, throw some baboons in there and I'm in too!



catfishrod69 said:


> Hmmmm well how about a road trip?


----------



## catfishrod69

*Poecilotheria pederseni sac!*

She just dropped today. Male was on loan from Philth.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## tyrantuladub

catfishrod69 said:


> Hmmmm well how about a road trip?


Make that +2! haha



catfishrod69 said:


> She just dropped today. Male was on loan from Philth.


Woot! Loving watching this thread. You have so many beautiful spiders! And baby spiders make me happy!


----------



## catfishrod69

Thanks. Take a look at my signature below. It also contains my picture thread. Sometimes i add some pics lol. 





tyrantuladub said:


> Make that +2! haha
> 
> 
> 
> Woot! Loving watching this thread. You have so many beautiful spiders! And baby spiders make me happy!


----------



## catfishrod69

Paired the T. violaceus again today. Everything went very well as usual, male got in 10 insertions. Unfortunately all my batteries for my camera werent charged, so i couldnt get shots. Would have been some nice ones too, as he had her in the perfect position, showing off the underneath of her violet legs, with neon green/blue toe pads.


----------



## catfishrod69

Well i just pulled the Psalmopoeus reduncus sac. I thought she was starting to eat it last night, so figured i would pull today rather than tomorrow. Unfortunately its a pretty bad sac. Only about 30 eggs, and very nasty. I dont believe she was eating it though. This is day 29, so there should have been ewls in there. I have a few in the incubator, but i have no hope at all for this one. Sorry Brett.


----------



## grayzone

sorry bro.


----------



## catfishrod69

Thanks bro. Cant get em all right huh. 





grayzone said:


> sorry bro.


----------



## grayzone

youre preachin to the choir. I know that very well :wall:


----------



## catfishrod69

Yep, for sure man. Hopefully your next one goes alot better. Fingers crossed for ya.


----------



## grayzone

the next one gets pulled this coming Thursday the 28th. 

Hopefully ill get at least ewls by day 30. I have read tons of A.avic breeding reports and that seems to be the case.
Day 30 usually results in darkening ewls or 1i already

---------- Post added 02-23-2013 at 01:51 PM ----------

Her humidity has been pretty high due to me saturating/flooding the sub once a week via an eyedropper through the ventholes, and there has been a heat lamp about 8" away from her and the sack this whole time. 
I may up the heat a bit more @ some point this weekend and keep it higher until Thursday comes. Either way, i cant wait to just get her to my new house and back on my shelves haha. Been driving me crazy to have her not in my supervision, but its for the best


----------



## catfishrod69

Cool! Hopefully you have a nice fat sac full of atleast ewls. 

Might wanna watch it with the heat lamp. When the heat hits the surface of something like the plastic or glass, it will warm up, and then possibly get too warm. What i mean by that is the enclosure will get warm, and the longer the lamp is on, the hotter the enclosure will get. Have a thermo gun?


----------



## catfishrod69

Akwardly, about a week and a half ago when i was packing up some of the C. darlingi for shipping, one of them ran like lightning for freedom. I looked but couldnt find it, so just gave up, and figured it would dry up and die in a week or so. Well this morning i was getting ready for work, and happened to glance over and see a baby spider in the box of Q-tips. I immediately knew what it was, and sure enough its that little rebel darlingi sling lol. Got him back into his tiny enclosure now!

---------- Post added 03-01-2013 at 05:55 PM ----------



Ceratogyrus darlingi double clutch!

This is my first double clutch. Her last numbers was 111. So we will see what this one is holding.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69

*Poecilotheria regalis ewls!*

Just got done sticking all the ewls in the incubator. Today made day 30. As soon as i pulled the sac, it fealt super plump, heavy, and was huge!
Her last sac had 94 good ewls, and 4 bad ewls. This sac had 135 good ewls, and 4 ewls that might not make it. The 4 that might not make it are either stuck to drying eggs, or eating them. Not sure yet, so i stuck them in a seperate smaller cup to keep them away from the others. Pretty good numbers here. Will update as needed. 























---------- Post added 03-01-2013 at 09:38 PM ----------

Just got done pairing a couple species. Males are both on loan from Roaddog. 


Psalmopoeus irminia








Acanthoscurria geniculata

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## tyrantuladub

catfishrod69 said:


> Just got done sticking all the ewls in the incubator. Today made day 30. As soon as i pulled the sac, it fealt super plump, heavy, and was huge!
> Her last sac had 94 good ewls, and 4 bad ewls. This sac had 135 good ewls, and 4 ewls that might not make it. The 4 that might not make it are either stuck to drying eggs, or eating them. Not sure yet, so i stuck them in a seperate smaller cup to keep them away from the others. Pretty good numbers here. Will update as needed.


*:-D*

Such cuties! Been waiting anxiously for this haha.


----------



## catfishrod69

*Avicularia versicolor sac pulled*

Well today was day 30. Unfortunately the sac isnt very good. There is 10  1st instar that have crap stuck to thier fangs, and would be a miracle if they make it. The rest is busted/stuck eggs. I have 11 eggs in a seperate cup, but if they havent developed by now....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tyrantuladub

:/ that's too bad man. Hope the little guys that did come out make it.


----------



## catfishrod69

Thanks man. They have a chance if the peices stuck to thier chelicerae dont interfere with a molt.





tyrantuladub said:


> :/ that's too bad man. Hope the little guys that did come out make it.


----------



## catfishrod69

*Stromatopelma calceatum sac pulled!*

Ok pulled the sac today with the intentions of placing it in the incubator, then opening it up in a few days. However when the sac was in my hand i could feel what seemed like a ball of dried/stuck eggs. So i figured it would be a dud sac. I went ahead and opened it, and found 1st instars! There is 41 good, and 2 that might not make it. Not near as good numbers as last time, but much better than nothing at all. Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## catfishrod69

*Avicularia versicolor Female #2 SAC!*

She just dropped this today. Hoping it turns out better than the other one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## newspidermom

catfishrod69 said:


> She just dropped this today. Hoping it turns out better than the other one.


Oh...please be good!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## iPippin

With the amount of webbing all your tarantulas make.. You could probably stitch together a silk blanket o-o


----------



## catfishrod69

Lol, yeah females do this when webbing themselves off to make a sac. 





iPippin said:


> With the amount of webbing all your tarantulas make.. You could probably stitch together a silk blanket o-o


----------



## catfishrod69

*Poecilotheria regalis ewls darkening*

They just started darkening up today. Wont be long and they will be 1st instar.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## tyrantuladub

catfishrod69 said:


> They just started darkening up today. Wont be long and they will be 1st instar.


So cute! Hoping that second versi sac turns out good as well!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69

*Poecilotheria pederseni sac pulled!*

Just got done placing these little guys in the incubator. There is 134 ewls. Maybe 135 ewls, i cant remember if i counted the one that is stuck to a egg. Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69

*Poecilotheria regalis hitting 1st instar!*

Just found 2 of them molted to 1st instar. Now the rest will be following suit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## tyrantuladub

catfishrod69 said:


> Just found 2 of them molted to 1st instar. Now the rest will be following suit.


Cute, they are. Happy, I am. For me, hold some? haha

I can see a 1st instar and one molting! Well, lots molting haha.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69

For sure! I can see two 1st instar, and didnt notice the one molting until you pointed it out lol.


----------



## tyrantuladub

Thanks man! Yeah, i see the other one now haha. That one little guy is getting his molt on pretty good haha


----------



## catfishrod69

Welcome! Yeah he is lol. Hopefully they all make it ok. Should be just fine though.


----------



## tyrantuladub

I certainly hope so! I also wish you well on your other pairings/sacs as well 

Any news on the versi sac that didn't turn out so well?


----------



## catfishrod69

Thanks a ton !

Well most of them are extremely dark, and i think a few might have died. But not sure yet. Gonna wait and see what happens when they try and molt.


----------



## tyrantuladub

You're welcome 

Hopefully they pull through on a molt *fingers crossed*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69

*Avicularia versicolor hitting 2nd instar!*

2 out of 5 of the versi are now 2nd instar. There was 10, but 5 of them just up and died. So hopefully the other 3 are good to go tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69

Poecilotheria regalis pretty much all 1st instar now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## grayzone

Very nice.. how bout them versi? Did the rest follow suit?


----------



## catfishrod69

There is now 3 that are good to go. Still 2 dragging behind. But they look good, so might be a total of 5. 





grayzone said:


> Very nice.. how bout them versi? Did the rest follow suit?


----------



## grayzone

glad to hear SOME will be saved.


----------



## tyrantuladub

grayzone said:


> glad to hear SOME will be saved.


Same here. 2nd instar versis are just so cute!


----------



## catfishrod69

Yeah i really had my doubts. A couple of them didnt darken at all, they just died all sprawled out, and kind of got stiff. Then a few darkened up good, then died. 





grayzone said:


> glad to hear SOME will be saved.


----------



## grayzone

i know exactly what you mean. Ive noticed a couple A avic that seemed to die that way as well. All their legs fully extended and stiff as a board?


----------



## catfishrod69

Yep just like that. No curling what so ever. Just sprawled out and stiff. I couldnt even tell they were dead until i seen one upside down, and i flipped it over. He was like a rubber tarantula. Then there were a couple more like that. They finally started to bleed out a little bit. 





grayzone said:


> i know exactly what you mean. Ive noticed a couple A avic that seemed to die that way as well. All their legs fully extended and stiff as a board?


----------



## BrettG

That is EXACTLY what happened top our amazonica,huriana,and bicegoi sacks. EXACTLY.


----------



## catfishrod69

I thought this might be exactly what you was having happen. I was going to ask you about it, but have been busy/forgety. It has got to have something to do with either humidity or temps. I mean there really isnt any other factor there. 





BrettG said:


> That is EXACTLY what happened top our amazonica,huriana,and bicegoi sacks. EXACTLY.


----------



## grayzone

It is very funny you mentioned "bleeding out"

Ive noticed with my A avic 1i that the stiff dead ones seemed to have some murky clearish liquid coming from their mouths? I didnt know what the hell it was so i didnt bring it up in my thread. 
Some are on their backs so it was easily visible, while others were carapace up, so i couldnt see if it was happening to them as well.

By the time i found the recent dead a lot of them were molding over so i couldnt see if they were all that way. Also a couple of them had a pinkish tinged abdomen?


Good thing ive only experienced a small percentage of losses


----------



## catfishrod69

Im not sure if mine were bleeding out from thier mouths, but i did notice it was coming from their body joint (cant remember how to spell it). Yep mine had the exact same pinkish tint to them too. Glad you didnt experience much losses. The versi thats with sac right now, im going to let her hatch it, and see how that goes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## newspidermom

It must be frustrating when they die and you don't know why   For the moment though I have some awesome news on my end. I just pulled my versi sac..day 29.  All are EWLS and nothing stuck together!  After a quick count it looks like approx 160.  They don't seem to be full open EWLS yet and a few have yet to hatch (if they are good) so I put them on the nylon hammock and will transfer them to sub like John suggests in a couple days. Here's a close up

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## catfishrod69

Congrats! I would go ahead and leave them on the nylon until they hit 1st instar, or atleast until the ewls start to darken up for a molt. Then go ahead and transfer them. Hope they all make it!





newspidermom said:


> It must be frustrating when they die and you don't know why   For the moment though I have some awesome news on my end. I just pulled my versi sac..day 29.  All are EWLS and nothing stuck together!  After a quick count it looks like approx 160.  They don't seem to be full open EWLS yet and a few have yet to hatch (if they are good) so I put them on the nylon hammock and will transfer them to sub like John suggests in a couple days. Here's a close up


----------



## catfishrod69

Stromatopelma calceatum almost all 2nd instars now!








---------- Post added 03-26-2013 at 05:03 PM ----------

Poecilotheria pederseni ewls darkening!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## catfishrod69

Ceratogyrus darlingi sac decided to start hatching today. This is her double clutch. There is 67 good 1st instar and 1 ewl. Pretty nice numbers considering she gave me 111 on the last sac. Here they are!














One of my Avicularia versicolor molted after being paired. Just got done pairing them again. These two went at it for so long i got bored and sat them aside for some other pairing lol. 


















---------- Post added 03-28-2013 at 06:42 PM ----------

The other pairing. Poecilotheria subfusca Highland. Male is on loan from Oreo. There was a ton of foreplay followed by one very quick insertion.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## web eviction

Good stuff bro! Keep up the good work man  
On another note my ornata is swelling very big really fast and she lights up like a light bulb when shined with a flash light


----------



## catfishrod69

Thanks bro! Ill try lol. 

Thats awesome man! I hope she gives you a ton of babies. Ill be interested in a few. My only ornata which i was certain was female, hooked otu on me.


----------



## web eviction

Well if she doesn't molt out you will have a few coming  as it was your male who did the deed lol he was a survivor! Died yesterday. Death curled on a sperm web believe it or not!! Lol


----------



## catfishrod69

Cool! That shows how determined he was lol. Died on a sperm web.


----------



## catfishrod69

*Poecilotheria pederseni molting to 1st instar!*

These little beauties are getting there.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## web eviction

Lookin good! Man I really need to get all my breeding projects going...


----------



## catfishrod69

You sure do man!


----------



## catfishrod69

*Poecilotheria 1st instar darkening up!*

These little beauties will be hitting 2nd instar any day now! (forgot to mention these are the regalis in the title)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## tyrantuladub

catfishrod69 said:


> These little beauties will be hitting 2nd instar any day now! (forgot to mention these are the regalis in the title)


Oooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh!!!!! haha :biggrin:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69

*Poecilotheria regalis molting to 2nd instar!*

Almost all of the little critters are now 2nd instar!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BrettG

Congrats!!!!Got to love Poec slings!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69

Thanks Brett! Yeah Poeci slings are just awesome, and good sized too. In the process of individually vialing most of them.


----------



## Poec54

catfishrod69 said:


> Yeah Poeci slings are just awesome, and good sized too.


+1.  Amazing little guys, especially when you think about what they'll be like in a couple years.


----------



## tyrantuladub

BrettG said:


> Congrats!!!!Got to love Poec slings!


Make that +2!!! Already got cups set up for the little guys! They're so cute!


----------



## catfishrod69

Yeah its awesome to see the coloring they get at 2nd instar, and what they start to look like molt after molt.


----------



## catfishrod69

*Tapinauchenius violaceus sac!*

Hopefully this one goes better than the last one did.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## tyrantuladub

Ermahgerd! Good luck! :drool:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69

The Ceratogyrus darlingi double clutch have all molted to 2nd instar. There wasn't any losses, and is 67 slings!


----------



## gottarantulas

Decided to and finally found the time to pair a set of P.ornata (* yep, Catfishrod I'm finally getting around to it) and A.avics.


----------



## catfishrod69

Awesome man! Hope it all goes well for you! 


brickster said:


> Decided to and finally found the time to pair a set of P.ornata (* yep, Catfishrod I'm finally getting around to it) and A.avics.


----------



## catfishrod69

Psalmopoeus irminia!






Poecilotheria pederseni are darkening up! Should be any day now!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Curious jay

Female P. irminia is gorgeous! Good luck.


----------



## gottarantulas

Man Catfish! Your pairing photos make others jealous. LOL! I guess I should try to upload the few pairing pics that I have.

---------- Post added 04-15-2013 at 07:56 PM ----------

By the way Croc1monitor, yesterday I paired that MM A.avic I got from you. Definitive insertions. I checked his enclosure this evening after work and that little guy has already made another sperm web. So, tomorrow it's round two and I'll give him another opportunity to "put in work", hee hee hee! After that, hopefully he'll be able to rest up for a week or two and be ready to go a couple rounds with the other big female A.avic I have.


----------



## tyrantuladub

So much awesome stuff happening here! I love it! :biggrin:


----------



## catfishrod69

Thanks man! I actually noticed one of her toes is missing. If you look at her head on, its the left rear leg's toe. Must have lost that in her molt I guess. 





Curious jay said:


> Female P. irminia is gorgeous! Good luck.




---------- Post added 04-16-2013 at 03:30 PM ----------

Lol thanks! I do my best, sometimes. 





brickster said:


> Man Catfish! Your pairing photos make others jealous. LOL! I guess I should try to upload the few pairing pics that I have.




---------- Post added 04-16-2013 at 03:30 PM ----------

True man. Hope to keep the pictures rolling. 





tyrantuladub said:


> So much awesome stuff happening here! I love it! :biggrin:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69

*Poecilotheria pederseni molting to 2nd instar!*

These little guys just started molting last night!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## tyrantuladub

Beautiful little critters! Good luck with the _P. irminia_ man!


----------



## stiltskin1989

wow... i just finished reading this entire thread... catfish, man you are awesome. love what your doing for the hobby by getting these sp circulating through the hobby keep it up man hope all goes well for you in current and future pairings.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69

Thanks very much! I do the best I can to spread em around as much as possible. Hope to help add to the captive bred species as much as I can. 





stiltskin1989 said:


> wow... i just finished reading this entire thread... catfish, man you are awesome. love what your doing for the hobby by getting these sp circulating through the hobby keep it up man hope all goes well for you in current and future pairings.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 3skulls

Tagged*

Good luck with the P. irminia, one of my favorites for sure!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tyrantuladub

Dude, you're the man! These little critters are amazing! I'm definitely gonna get more from you for sure! Thanks again!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69

Thanks man! Glad you like them. Hope they do well for you. Will hopefully be adding a few more pairing pics here soonish. 





tyrantuladub said:


> Dude, you're the man! These little critters are amazing! I'm definitely gonna get more from you for sure! Thanks again!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Curious jay

Good to see all is going well Jon, I attempted my first pairing yesterday (non tarantula, Acanthognathus pissi) got a lil vid of the pairing in the true spiders sub forum in my 'Cyphonisia sp.' thread. Hopefully all goes well as I never see these captive bred over here. Which is suprising considering their beauty, extreme webbing and calm temperament.


----------



## catfishrod69

*Holothele incei*

Hope this one goes well. Have been dieing to get these back to as popular as they once were. Awesome spiders!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Poec54

catfishrod69 said:


> Hope this one goes well. Have been dieing to get these back to as popular as they once were. Awesome spiders!


Yes, awesome spiders, and definitely deserving to be seen more in the hobby.  

Did that male in the pic survive his romantic encounter?  I feel sorry for the little guy.


----------



## catfishrod69

A couple of years ago they were very popular, and seeked out by a lot of people. Yeah luckily my female was extremely willing and gentle. I have heard a lot of horror stories of females being vicious to males, but she wasn't at all. She even followed him outside of the enclosure still drumming. He had a hard time getting her hooked because she wouldn't stop drumming the whole time. Look how tiny his legs are compared to hers lol. 





Poec54 said:


> Yes, awesome spiders, and definitely deserving to be seen more in the hobby.
> 
> Did that male in the pic survive his romantic encounter?  I feel sorry for the little guy.


----------



## LadySharon

Is that the species I see sometimes recommended for a docile communal?   I'd love to do a communal someday but I wouldn't want to mess with anything that has medically significant venum.


----------



## catfishrod69

Yes it is. I tried a communal with them once (3 siblings). Unfortunately one got ate, and I split the others up. I don't really do communals myself. But if you want a new world tarantula that's communal, these are the best to go with. 





LadySharon said:


> Is that the species I see sometimes recommended for a docile communal?   I'd love to do a communal someday but I wouldn't want to mess with anything that has medically significant venum.


----------



## BrettG

Gl!!!!!!!,!


----------



## catfishrod69

Thanks bro! Once I get everything caught back up, ill get hold of you. 





BrettG said:


> Gl!!!!!!!,!


----------



## catfishrod69

*Tapinauchenius violaceus slings!*

Well I looked in on my female tonight, and found her eating her sac :wall:.  Then I noticed 7 little 1st instar crawling around on her webbing. Well atleast there is 7 for now.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## akarikuragi

This is an awesome thread. : ) Really inspiring! Thank you for sharing all of your experiences.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76

At least 7...that's something. My female dropped a dud sac not long ago and eventually ate it - she went straight to premolt right after. Good luck with those little guys!


----------



## catfishrod69

Thanks a ton! And you are more than welcome, I do my best!





akarikuragi said:


> This is an awesome thread. : ) Really inspiring! Thank you for sharing all of your experiences.




---------- Post added 05-09-2013 at 02:50 PM ----------

Sorry to hear about the dud man. I have had a few of those. Thanks!





Storm76 said:


> At least 7...that's something. My female dropped a dud sac not long ago and eventually ate it - she went straight to premolt right after. Good luck with those little guys!


----------



## LadySharon

catfishrod69 said:


> Yes it is. I tried a communal with them once (3 siblings). Unfortunately one got ate, and I split the others up. I don't really do communals myself. But if you want a new world tarantula that's communal, these are the best to go with.


Thanks for the info.  If I were to do a communal I'd want to get a handful of slings cheapish (like $5-$10 a sling) and set them up execting some losses.   But if these are not common anymore in the hobby I'm guessing that getting 50 bucks worth (5-10 slings) wouldn't be possible.


----------



## catfishrod69

Well just keep a eye on this thread. If my H. incei drops a good sac, ill look forward to leaving you a review !





LadySharon said:


> Thanks for the info.  If I were to do a communal I'd want to get a handful of slings cheapish (like $5-$10 a sling) and set them up execting some losses.   But if these are not common anymore in the hobby I'm guessing that getting 50 bucks worth (5-10 slings) wouldn't be possible.


----------



## catfishrod69

Idiothele mira! Hope this ones goes well!




Poecilotheria subfusca Highland sac!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## catfishrod69

*Psalmopoeus irminia sac!*

Unfortunately no pics. My female has a web fortress that is impenetrable. She might of actually laid the sac a week or two ago.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## web eviction

Really rockin these days John!  hit me up if you get some I. Mira slings, been on the most wanted list for a while


----------



## catfishrod69

Thanks bro! Ill hit you up for sure. Would be pretty nice to produce those little guys. 





web eviction said:


> Really rockin these days John!  hit me up if you get some I. Mira slings, been on the most wanted list for a while


----------



## web eviction

For sure!! Good luck on the H. incie too! Another one of my need to get again T's! Lol


----------



## catfishrod69

*Monocentropus balfouri*

Many thanks to dactylus for allowing me to start this project . Female was very gentle with the male. Hoping for the best

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## tyrantuladub

:drool: 

That is all haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69

Hapalopus sp. Columbia Large sac!



Pterinochilus murinus sac! (You cant see it, but its there )

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BrettG

Our old "large"?


----------



## DaveSB

In the OBT sac pic, is that the remnants of a male, or a messed up moult?


----------



## catfishrod69

Sure is bro! Waiting on the other female to drop or molt again. 





BrettG said:


> Our old "large"?




---------- Post added 06-16-2013 at 10:20 PM ----------

That was her last molt. I wasnt about to go digging through her fortress to retreave it. Last time i saw her she looked very gravid. Then i seen the molt outside of her hide, and thought oh crap she molted lol. Then i remembered i never took the molt out.





DaveSB said:


> In the OBT sac pic, is that the remnants of a male, or a messed up moult?


----------



## catfishrod69

*Brachypelma vagans sac!*

Hoping this time will be better than last. I replaced her water dish with a deli cup to keep humidity up, and keep her from getting her sac wet this time. Big fat sac too!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Curious jay

catfishrod69 said:


> Hoping this time will be better than last. I replaced her water dish with a deli cup to keep humidity up, and keep her from getting her sac wet this time. Big fat sac too!


That sac is huge! Lol looks like its gonna be hard work lumbering that one around.


----------



## 3skulls

Good pic!
I love how she is hanging on to it


----------



## catfishrod69

Haha yeah i could imagine. 





Curious jay said:


> That sac is huge! Lol looks like its gonna be hard work lumbering that one around.




---------- Post added 06-26-2013 at 02:52 PM ----------

Thanks! Thats her precious . Im sure ill be putting you on the list for some . 





3skulls said:


> Good pic!
> I love how she is hanging on to it


----------



## Ziolizard

Wow, I really appreciate this thread. Makes me want to try a breeding project, except I have no mature females. =P Plus, I'd get too attached to the sings, even though I have no room to house them.

Just curious if anyone following this thread knows if it's safe to breed a 6.5-year-old MM G. pulchripes? The last sperm web he made was probably a year ago. I mated him successfully two years ago with someone else's female. However, he's older and slower now. What do you guys think?


----------



## catfishrod69

Thanks! If you ever get around to breeding, good luck!

Completely safe. He could still be making sperm webs without you noticing it too. He might have less of a chance to have fertile sperm, but its hard to say without trying.


----------



## Ziolizard

Ok, thanks for the advice. =) And congratulations on all of your successful breeding projects. You're a real pro at this now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69

*Psalmopoeus irminia slings!*

Tomorrow is the pull date on this girls sac. Well i thought it was wierd that i havent seen so much as a toe sticking out of her web fortress. So i decided to pull back the webbing a hair and see if she still had her sac or had eaten it. Well this is what i saw!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## tyrantuladub

Congrats! That's awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69

*Psalmopoeus irminia slings pulled!*

Finally got around to pulling these little guys from the mother. Had a heck of a time with her, she went psycho on me . In the end i had to cut her enclosure in half (pretzel jug). It was too hard trying to get the slings out of the normal hole at the top. I ended up just taping the top back on, and tossing the female back in. Hope she drops another sac for me! Well i got them all into the incubator and there is 138 good 1st instars and 0 bad eggs! Great numbers! I expected around 60-100. But this will certainly work for me .  Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Waxen

Wow.  Awesome news.  I'm sure everybody is looking forward to getting their hands on some of these slings.  Great job, man!


----------



## catfishrod69

Thanks a ton! I sure hope so 


Waxen said:


> Wow.  Awesome news.  I'm sure everybody is looking forward to getting their hands on some of these slings.  Great job, man!


----------



## tyrantuladub

Save some for me!  haha


----------



## catfishrod69

Sure will bro!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dactylus

How long of a time span between the two sacs?  Just curious.

Congrats!

David





catfishrod69 said:


> Hoping this time will be better than last. I replaced her water dish with a deli cup to keep humidity up, and keep her from getting her sac wet this time. Big fat sac too!


----------



## catfishrod69

Just about 1 year and 1.5 months man. Thanks!





dactylus said:


> How long of a time span between the two sacs?  Just curious.
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> David


----------



## catfishrod69

*Holothele incei "Gold"*

Just got this male in today from Protectyaaaneck. As soon as i got him out of the package he went straight in with my female. The paired very good with many insertions. The female was more than willing!  Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## akarikuragi

Those H. inceis are beautiful. :3 And congrats on the P. irminia slings!


----------



## catfishrod69

Thanks a ton!





akarikuragi said:


> Those H. inceis are beautiful. :3 And congrats on the P. irminia slings!


----------



## 3skulls

Have you done any communal set ups with your H. inceis?


----------



## catfishrod69

I tried a communal of 3 regular inceis before. One of them ate another, then i seperated the last two. Decided to never again do a communal.


----------



## 3skulls

Something I wanted to try but not sure if its worth it. 
Good luck with them!


----------



## catfishrod69

Some people have amazing luck with H. incei and M. balfouri. But id rather not chance any cannibalism. I figure every spider that is housed seperately is one more spider staying alive in the hobby.

---------- Post added 07-14-2013 at 01:00 AM ----------

Psalmopoeus irminia darkening up! Will be soon!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 3skulls

irminia are great Ts. 

At what size did you pair your female? My girl is getting some pretty good size


----------



## catfishrod69

My female is a little over 5". Around 5.5" or so. 



Pterinochilus murinus sac pulled! Was alot of fun, because the mother was not at all happy about me intruding her fortress. She put up one heck of a fight! There is 170 of these little 1st instars!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Curious jay

My dealer has some H. Incei slings in I'm considering a communal too of maybe 4-5 but I'm slightly hesitant due to the mixed successes, seems balfouri are alot more tolerant than incei but also more costly. I'm mainly interested to observe the communal behaviour at feeding time etc.

---------- Post added 07-14-2013 at 12:07 PM ----------

Just peeked in on my A. pissi I paired a while back, can see an eggsack through the bottom of the tank. Unsure when dropped though as I couldn't see in up until now lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69

*Hapalopus sp. Columbia Large sac pulled!*

Just got done putting all these little guys into the incubator. Was a tiny sac with mindblowing numbers! There was 0 bad eggs! All perfect 1st instars!


First person to guess the EXACT amount of slings that were in this sac, will receive 1 completely free one from me! Guess away! (Please no cheating by enlarging the deli cup picture and counting them that way ) And gromgrom, you dont get to play .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ziolizard

110, maybe?


----------



## catfishrod69

Keep guessing 


Ziolizard said:


> 110, maybe?


----------



## toast4nat

I'ma guess 150; btw, you are the spider master, sir. I bow to you.


----------



## catfishrod69

Keep guessing . Well thanks alot! However im merely a small timer. There are some super breeders on here, but they almost never post .





toast4nat said:


> I'ma guess 150; btw, you are the spider master, sir. I bow to you.


----------



## MatthewM1

127

Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## toast4nat

Regardless, small time or not, coming to this thread is spider porn (literally) I envy you.

...190? No, probably not an even number, 185?


----------



## catfishrod69

Both of you keep guessing .

Toast, thanks alot! I do my best to help out the hobby .


----------



## 3skulls

132!

Congrats.


----------



## catfishrod69

Keep guessing! Thanks .


----------



## 3skulls

We need Bob Barker saying higher or lower

98


----------



## catfishrod69

Haha i would say hot or cold, but that makes it too easy . Guess again!


----------



## web eviction

181  lol probably way off...


----------



## catfishrod69

Keep guessing bro! Actually you might be very suprised!


----------



## web eviction

179 lol ahhhhh short messages!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 3skulls

...

193

...


----------



## catfishrod69

BINGO WE HAVE A WINNER!   Thanks for everyone playing along lol. Might have to do this again .





web eviction said:


> 179 lol ahhhhh short messages!


----------



## web eviction

lol sweet!

---------- Post added 07-14-2013 at 08:28 PM ----------

Just hit me up when there ready  I may want a few more to go with it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69

*Psalmopoeus irminia hit 2nd instar*

These little guys started molting to 2nd instar yesterday. Today they are all molted, and seperated out. There is 134 of the little creatures.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## web eviction

Very nice! My irminia is holding a very large sac at the moment


----------



## Mysteryavic

Darn a day late haha. Now i have another thread to watch daily and not weekly haha. Awesome game and cant wait to play myself haha. Spider porn FTW?


----------



## catfishrod69

Congrats! Im hoping to talk my female into double clutching. And might pair my smaller female too. 





web eviction said:


> Very nice! My irminia is holding a very large sac at the moment




---------- Post added 07-17-2013 at 09:12 PM ----------

Thanks! Hope you enjoy it!





Mysteryavic said:


> Darn a day late haha. Now i have another thread to watch daily and not weekly haha. Awesome game and cant wait to play myself haha. Spider porn FTW?


----------



## Hersh77tess

catfishrod69 said:


> These little guys started molting to 2nd instar yesterday. Today they are all molted, and seperated out. There is 134 of the little creatures.


Beautiful even though they are tiny!


----------



## catfishrod69

Yeah they sure are .





Hersh77tess said:


> Beautiful even though they are tiny!


----------



## catfishrod69

*Idiothele mira sac!!*

I love this species! And i for sure love hammock style sacs! Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ZergFront

You're one busy guy! How many mouths do you have to feed?

 Is it any easier to yield young from the hammock-style makers over the sac version?


----------



## catfishrod69

Pterinochilus murinus darkening up! Any day now.





---------- Post added 07-23-2013 at 10:57 PM ----------

Sorry i missed this! Lol very busy here! Not including the slings in incubators, i have around 200 tarantulas, some other inverts, a few snakes, and other critters. I have a mostly up to date list in my profile. 

I think the hammock sacs do better. They seem to have a lesser amount of eggs not develop or not make it past ewl. I think the mothers not turning the normal sacs right might be a small variable. That is if the sacs actually have to be turned or not. 





ZergFront said:


> You're one busy guy! How many mouths do you have to feed?
> 
> Is it any easier to yield young from the hammock-style makers over the sac version?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DaveSB

What is the red gunge below the slings there?


----------



## catfishrod69

That is the moist coco fiber. Its just spots where the webbing isnt as thick, and you can see it. 





DaveSB said:


> What is the red gunge below the slings there?


----------



## catfishrod69

Pterinochilus murinus hitting 2nd instar!






Hapalopus sp. Columbia Large darkening up!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## 3skulls

Are the OBTs webbing at that size or is that from the mother?

And that's a great shot of the little one there


----------



## catfishrod69

Not sure i understand. Serving?

Thanks! My scope gets awesome shots on some things, and descent shots on others. 





3skulls said:


> Are the OBTs webbing at that size or is that from the mother?
> 
> And that's a great shot of the little one there


----------



## 3skulls

"Webbing" auto correct put serving.


----------



## catfishrod69

Lol. Yep thats from them. They will web at 1st instar. Not sure about ewls. Cant really remember.


----------



## 3skulls

That's awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69

*Brachypelma vagans sac pulled!*

Well just got done with the 6 hour long job of seperating slings from the sac and into the incubator. They are all 1st instars, and in good shape! There wasnt quite as many as i thought there would be, but still great numbers. Nevermind the one incubator pic. I accidentily spilled some water into one of the cups while pouring it in the bottom of the incubator. I made coco fiber and slings splosh all over the place, and had to do a quick half attempted cleanup. They will be just fine.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## web eviction

Awesome stuff bro! Haha you got a lot of little ones running around! My ornata ewls are finally darkening up... Hoping the C. elegans sac and irminia sac go smoother lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69

*Hapalopus sp. Columbia Large molting to 2nd instar!*

These little guys are just about ready to go!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## web eviction

Sweet!! There so cool love these guys!


----------



## catfishrod69

Yeah they are a pretty awesome species. Too bad my Columbia Small female died . But hopefully ill get another one later on. Good luck with your sacs bro!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## paassatt

Have you paired the MM P. striata I sent you with any of your girls yet? I was wondering if he was up to doing the deed...


----------



## catfishrod69

Well he cohabbed with one female for 3 weeks, and has been in with the other female for a week! I havent seen any pairing yet. He is one of those males that likes to sit still and not do much. But im sure they had to of done something in the middle of the night. I caught him and the female sitting side by side the other night with legs overlapping lol. 





paassatt said:


> Have you paired the MM P. striata I sent you with any of your girls yet? I was wondering if he was up to doing the deed...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Poec54

catfishrod69 said:


> Well he cohabbed with one female for 3 weeks, and has been in with the other female for a week! I havent seen any pairing yet. He is one of those males that likes to sit still and not do much. But im sure they had to of done something in the middle of the night. I caught him and the female sitting side by side the other night with legs overlapping lol.


Everyone has their own way of doing it.  I put my male Poecs in for one night; in after dark and out in the morning.  That's after seeing both parties beginning courtship.  I don't see how you can have two horny Poecs together in close proximity overnight and not have a pairing.  They're like teenagers: alone in the dark and passion will take over.  If it doesn't happen then, it's probably not going to.  10 hours is plenty, and if I want to make sure her spermathaeca are full, I'll put him in for a night a week or two later.  In the wild, I would think that males would move on and look for more females, which would probably do more for the species than to repeatedly mate with the same female.  What I've read about communally-kept Poecs, maturing males are typically the ones that get killed by the others.    

I know breeders want to ensure that they get good sacs (me included), but personally I can't see where weeks of cohabitating are useful.  Everybody can do what they want with their spiders, but extended pairings often result in the male getting eaten when he wears out his welcome, and I'd rather send him off on a breeding loan or keep him (alone and safe) so that's he's available in case the female (or another female of that species) molts.  To me, that's the best way to ensure that I get a sac.  After his first night, he may not be doing anything productive.  I'd rather give them a break, and re-pair them later to rekindle the passion.   Food for thought.


----------



## catfishrod69

I understand and for the most part completely agree with you. Most the time i will pair them, then remove the male. However i havent seen any pairing so just left him in. Sometimes i will do multiple pairings and then retire/sell/trade the male. And sometimes i will just leave the male in with the female to be eaten. Which frees up time/space. I was actually getting ready to pull him and place him up for resale. It all depends on if the male is a species thats rare, hard to find, or very easy to find, or if nobody is interested in one. Ill more than likely get him pulled very soon though. Was actually planning on doing that a few days ago, and forgot. 





Poec54 said:


> Everyone has their own way of doing it.  I put my male Poecs in for one night; in after dark and out in the morning.  That's after seeing both parties beginning courtship.  I don't see how you can have two horny Poecs together in close proximity overnight and not have a pairing.  They're like teenagers: alone in the dark and passion will take over.  If it doesn't happen then, it's probably not going to.  10 hours is plenty, and if I want to make sure her spermathaeca are full, I'll put him in for a night a week or two later.  In the wild, I would think that males would move on and look for more females, which would probably do more for the species than to repeatedly mate with the same female.  What I've read about communally-kept Poecs, maturing males are typically the ones that get killed by the others.
> 
> I know breeders want to ensure that they get good sacs (me included), but personally I can't see where weeks of cohabitating are useful.  Everybody can do what they want with their spiders, but extended pairings often result in the male getting eaten when he wears out his welcome, and I'd rather send him off on a breeding loan or keep him (alone and safe) so that's he's available in case the female (or another female of that species) molts.  To me, that's the best way to ensure that I get a sac.  After his first night, he may not be doing anything productive.  I'd rather give them a break, and re-pair them later to rekindle the passion.   Food for thought.




---------- Post added 07-29-2013 at 10:40 PM ----------

Id like to also add, that the Brachypelma vagans sac contained 680 good 1st instar!


----------



## Poec54

catfishrod69 said:


> However i havent seen any pairing so just left him in.


In all the Poec pairings I've done (including almost 20 this summer) I've never actually seen them mate, as I introduce them at night and the courtship goes on and on...


----------



## catfishrod69

I can understand that. I usually pair them during the day time. I always sit and watch so i can get a pic to add to the thread. If nothing happens, i leave them together for a few hours, or overnight. I recently left a mature male P. fasciata overnight, and he was gone the next day. 





Poec54 said:


> In all the Poec pairings I've done (including almost 20 this summer) I've never actually seen them mate, as I introduce them at night and the courtship goes on and on...


----------



## Curious jay

What was the final count with the Hapalopus sp. 'Columbia' bud?


----------



## catfishrod69

There is 179 good 1st instar!





Curious jay said:


> What was the final count with the Hapalopus sp. 'Columbia' bud?


----------



## catfishrod69

Well. Today is not a good day. Im pretty tore up. Not only did i have 2 wisdom teeth cut out yesterday, but this morning i find my female Idiothele mira with no sac. She has eaten it. Dealing with this ruins the hobby so badly. I would rather lose a P. metallica sac. But of course the sac that i was looking forward to more than any, is now gone. I would rather pull the sac on day 30 and have a dud sac. Atleast that way i "know". But since she ate her sac, ill never know what was inside that thing. Makes me sick. If i ever get another sac out of her, the day the sac is all done and ready to start the waiting process, the female will be pulled and seperated from the sac. Uhhhh. Just want to go punch her right now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Waxen

Condolences man.  That's a tough pill to swallow for sure but I know you'll bounce back with the next go round.


----------



## catfishrod69

Thanks bro. It is pretty hard. Especially since i wanted to produce this species very badly. Maybe next time though. 





Waxen said:


> Condolences man.  That's a tough pill to swallow for sure but I know you'll bounce back with the next go round.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CLICKBANGBANG

Wow. Awesome thread. 

Out of all of the Ts you've worked with, which are the simplest to breed? Are there a few that you have good success breeding consistently? I can't imagine the work that goes into caring for that many Ts. ::

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poec54

CLICKBANGBANG said:


> Out of all of the Ts you've worked with, which are the simplest to breed?


Pterinochilus murinus, very easy to breed and they often double clutch.  Females aren't aggressive to the males.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## catfishrod69

Thank you very much . 

I think that Poecilotheria and Tapinauchenius are really easy. Atleast most of the species. I am having great success with Ceratogyrus darlingi. My female produced a sac, then double clutched, molted, and now is about to drop another sac. Yeah its a heck of alot of work. But just think my collection is tiny compared to some peoples. 





CLICKBANGBANG said:


> Wow. Awesome thread.
> 
> Out of all of the Ts you've worked with, which are the simplest to breed? Are there a few that you have good success breeding consistently? I can't imagine the work that goes into caring for that many Ts. ::




---------- Post added 08-11-2013 at 12:51 AM ----------

I had a male kick the female out of her hide. He was very aggressive. She ended up building a web hammock in the top corner of the exo terra. I kept tearing it down cause i did not want her to make her home there. Once the male was done and passed on for another female, i got my female to rehome in her hide lol. Then she gave me a nice sac!





Poec54 said:


> Pterinochilus murinus, very easy to breed and they often double clutch.  Females aren't aggressive to the males.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69

*Psalmopoeus irminia*

This is my smaller female with a male on loan from CRose801. He got in 1 good insertion after alot of foreplay.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ZergFront

I hear you on that, man. I paired more common species but since I selectively buy my favorite tarantulas, it's still a punch in the stomach when things go badly. 

 Had a L.violaceopes sac but she didn't open it, she ate it and instead of double-clutching (she ruined the first sac and ended up eating it), I went inside one of my P.irminia's hides to instead find an exuvia.

 I got to tell you, though. You make pairing and breeding look easy. You do great work and hope this doesn't discourage you. I bet there are thousands of spiders in other people's hands because of what you do. 




catfishrod69 said:


> Well. Today is not a good day. Im pretty tore up. Not only did i have 2 wisdom teeth cut out yesterday, but this morning i find my female Idiothele mira with no sac. She has eaten it. Dealing with this ruins the hobby so badly. I would rather lose a P. metallica sac. But of course the sac that i was looking forward to more than any, is now gone. I would rather pull the sac on day 30 and have a dud sac. Atleast that way i "know". But since she ate her sac, ill never know what was inside that thing. Makes me sick. If i ever get another sac out of her, the day the sac is all done and ready to start the waiting process, the female will be pulled and seperated from the sac. Uhhhh. Just want to go punch her right now.


----------



## catfishrod69

Very sorry to hear about your problems also. It is tough sometimes. Even the cheapest of species can break your heart. Ive been trying to produce P. scrofa for a year and a half now. My female finally molted, and now wants nothing to do with them male. The other female i think is about to molt. The might be a cheap species, but they are awesome. 

Lol thanks very much. (I dont post pics of females slaughtering males ). I sure hope so! I recently bought a S. calceatum sling, and after finding out where the sling originated from, i  was happy. I had produced that last sac of calceatum, and half went to the loaner of the male. Then the sling i just bought had been purchased from him. So i just bought one that i had produced lol. 





ZergFront said:


> I hear you on that, man. I paired more common species but since I selectively buy my favorite tarantulas, it's still a punch in the stomach when things go badly.
> 
> Had a L.violaceopes sac but she didn't open it, she ate it and instead of double-clutching (she ruined the first sac and ended up eating it), I went inside one of my P.irminia's hides to instead find an exuvia.
> 
> I got to tell you, though. You make pairing and breeding look easy. You do great work and hope this doesn't discourage you. I bet there are thousands of spiders in other people's hands because of what you do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69

*Acanthoscurria geniculata sac!*

Either she dropped a sac today, or thats a baseball. Not really sure . She is a 8" female, so you can imagine the size of the sac.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Poec54

catfishrod69 said:


> Either she dropped a sac today, or thats a baseball. Not really sure . She is a 8" female, so you can imagine the size of the sac.


Well done!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69

Thanks man! Really wierd part about it though, and im kicking myself like crazy for not getting a pic. She made a huge hammock with herself inside of it. It was completely sealed off all the way around. Then i imagine she laid the eggs, pealed back a corner then came out of it, and continued wrapping. Ive never seen a tarantula do that. I know that Olios gigantea huntsmans make a hammock around themselves for the babies to hatch in. But just the look of her entirely closed up hammock was kinda funny. Of course i debated on a pic, and didnt. 





Poec54 said:


> Well done!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 3skulls

Very nice!! 
She has been a very busy girl


----------



## catfishrod69

Thanks! Yes she sure has!


----------



## catfishrod69

Monocentropus balfouri sac! Not at all where i expected/wanted her to lay it, but it works!





Brachypelma vagans 1st instar darkening up!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## 3skulls

John, you are going to make me go broke!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waxen

At the rate people are having B. vagans sacks the slings are going to be 50 cents a piece.  Lol.  Grats on all the sacks though.  I have to stop buying all these babies and start getting some adult females.  You guys are killing my productivity with all these awesome offers!


----------



## catfishrod69

I sure hope so! . You will like my balfouri prices if i get slings too . 





3skulls said:


> John, you are going to make me go broke!




---------- Post added 08-21-2013 at 10:10 PM ----------

Well ill be charging $1 each in bulk . Thanks! And i totally understand that. Best thing to do is buy alot of slings, that way later you will have more adult females . 





Waxen said:


> At the rate people are having B. vagans sacks the slings are going to be 50 cents a piece.  Lol.  Grats on all the sacks though.  I have to stop buying all these babies and start getting some adult females.  You guys are killing my productivity with all these awesome offers!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 3skulls

I'll be watching!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poec54

catfishrod69 said:


> Best thing to do is buy alot of slings, that way later you will have more adult females.



+1.  The best advice you'll get.  Most tropicals grow fast and you'll have mature females in 2 or 3 years if you keep them warm and feed them often.  The sooner you start, the sooner you have big girls.


----------



## catfishrod69

Yep for sure! Better buy from me quickly . All proceeds donated to the "Me getting more spiders fund". 





Poec54 said:


> +1.  The best advice you'll get.  Most tropicals grow fast and you'll have mature females in 2 or 3 years if you keep them warm and feed them often.  The sooner you start, the sooner you have big girls.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69

*Ceratogyrus darlingi sac!*

This is her 3rd sac! Will be getting a mature male soon to pair with my other female also.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silberrücken

Just read this entire thread from beginning to end (first time I looked at it). You've done an awesome job with all your pairings. Great thread, and keep up the good work, man!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69

Lol i bet that took a while . Thanks very much man! .





Silberrücken said:


> Just read this entire thread from beginning to end (first time I looked at it). You've done an awesome job with all your pairings. Great thread, and keep up the good work, man!


----------



## catfishrod69

So something i am debating on doing. Not sure if i should, cause i have never tried this. Need your guys opinions. Im thinking about powerfeeding my M. balfouri female while she is with sac. This way i can get her closer to her next molt, sooner. I know the male is older, so not sure how much longer he will last. I have, and do, feed females with sac. But usually only once during the process. So what do you all think?


----------



## Poec54

catfishrod69 said:


> So something i am debating on doing. Not sure if i should, cause i have never tried this. Need your guys opinions. Im thinking about powerfeeding my M. balfouri female while she is with sac. This way i can get her closer to her next molt, sooner. I know the male is older, so not sure how much longer he will last. I have, and do, feed females with sac. But usually only once during the process. So what do you all think?


I feed my females while they're on a sac, but in moderation.  It's a long time to go without food, especially after laying so many eggs.  The Usambara, darlingi, and ezendami females eagerly grab them up.  I'd feed your girl, but not to the point where there's always crickets crawling around and pestering her.  You don't want to stress her.  

Sounds like you're wanting to pair her up again after the sac hatches; I wouldn't do that with any spider, as that's really hard on a female.  Is it worth shortening her life to get back-to-back sacs?  For me it isn't.


----------



## catfishrod69

See i usually feed mine halfway through. But only if they are pretty skinny, and only if i can get to them without destroying everything. I dont use crickets. I feed her adult male dubia. I prekill the male and leave him lay for her. So them bothering her wouldnt be a problem. And i seen her off the sac and a few inches away from it today. 

Yeah im wanting to powerfeed her to her next molt, and get her paired again before the male expires. See i bought her and a male at the same time, and they were both the same size. So i kept her warm and powerfed her, and kept him cool and fed him less. I was able to get her to her size now, and the male still didnt mature. So i traded my male off for a mature male. So i have been powerfeeding her since she was 2". Really i would only be powerfeeding her until her next molt though. And then once i get her paired up, ill go back on a normal feeding schedule. I personally do powerfeed females or males to work out the molting times for pairing. Its just this time there is a sac involved. Now i dont think it will hurt being she is with sac, but i figured i would get some opinions. 

I dont mind shortening her life a little bit, if i can produce more slings from her. Believe me, im not in it for the money. I hope to produce more of these just to help fellow hobbyists who havent got this species yet and look forward to it. Really im trying to help out the species/hobby by providing more of this species. I figure since i still have a mature male, might as well try it out. However, another problem is, even with powerfeeding, she may not molt for another 10 months or so. So by then more than likely the male will have passed on. So maybe the best thing to do in this case, is to pass him along to someone needing a male.


----------



## Poec54

catfishrod69 said:


> another problem is, even with powerfeeding, she may not molt for another 10 months or so. So by then more than likely the male will have passed on. So maybe the best thing to do in this case, is to pass him along to someone needing a male.


At this point, that's your best option for getting more slings.  You could loan him to someone who has a lot of experience and success, with instructions that he be closely supervised during any pairing to ensure he survives (and only be paired once per female); that way you should be able to get him back later.


----------



## catfishrod69

Brachypelma vagans have hit 2nd instar!




---------- Post added 08-25-2013 at 07:18 PM ----------

Im actually working on trading him off right now. If the trade doesnt work than i will probably go with a loan. Whats weird is my female still looks pretty plump, and the sac doesnt look all that big. But time will tell. 





Poec54 said:


> At this point, that's your best option for getting more slings.  You could loan him to someone who has a lot of experience and success, with instructions that he be closely supervised during any pairing to ensure he survives (and only be paired once per female); that way you should be able to get him back later.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## catfishrod69

Psalmopoeus irminia female #2 again



Stromatopelma calceatum female #3

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## 3skulls

Really like the shot of the irminia!

And that S. cal female looks huge next to the male. Good luck with that one


----------



## catfishrod69

Thanks! The female S. cal is 6", and the male is dinky .


----------



## ZergFront

Wow and I thought S.cal was a small baboon spider. I was wrong. LOL!



catfishrod69 said:


> Thanks! The female S. cal is 6", and the male is dinky .


----------



## catfishrod69

Lol not at all! I think they max out around 6-7". 





ZergFront said:


> Wow and I thought S.cal was a small baboon spider. I was wrong. LOL!


----------



## catfishrod69

*Ceratogyrus darlingi female #2!*

Male got in one quick insertion!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69

*Acanthoscurria geniculata sac pulled!*

I decided to pull the sac a few days early because the female accidentily dipped the sac into her water dish. I tried to prevent this by placing a deli cup inside the dish and filling it with water for humidity. I seen her have the sac in the edge of the dish, so i figured i better pull it. Its been 25 days, and they are all eggs. I figured at this point they should be ewls. Im really afraid to have eggs in the incubator, i have never had any luck with eggs. I tried a little something different in the incubator to allow the coffee filters to hammock over water in each cup, then the cups sit on wet paper towels. So hopefully i get lucky and they start growing legs soon. This would be the first time i ever have eggs that made it. There is a ton of eggs in there, and the sac is a whopping 2.5" wide, so hopefully this works out. Ill update the progress (if any).

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silberrücken

Holy cow, lookit all the eggs!!!! 

Good luck with this one!!!!


----------



## catfishrod69

Lol for sure! Just by eyeballing it and totally guessing, there looks to be around 1200 eggs!


----------



## Silberrücken

catfishrod69 said:


> Lol for sure! Just by eyeballing it and totally guessing, there looks to be around 1200 eggs!


... you are gonna be a veryyyyy busy guy if this turns out well!!!! Don'tcha LOVE it???


----------



## catfishrod69

I sure hope it does! Would be sad to dissapoint the people i have interested in the slings. LOVE IT! 


Silberrücken said:


> ... you are gonna be a veryyyyy busy guy if this turns out well!!!! Don'tcha LOVE it???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brizzl

Wow! What a sac! That is H. maculata, right? Best of luck my friend.


----------



## catfishrod69

Thanks! Lol nope, A. geniculata! 





Brizzl said:


> Wow! What a sac! That is H. maculata, right? Best of luck my friend.


----------



## 3skulls

Wow man!! 
Good luck with them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69

Idiothele mira female#1 double clutch!






Psalmopoeus irminia female #1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brizzl

My oh my. That irminia is nice! Those colors are awesome.


----------



## catfishrod69

*Poecilotheria pederseni sac!*

Knew this one was coming. Female had the kiwi abdomen .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 3skulls

Nice, nice and nice!

What do you have your female irminia in?


----------



## catfishrod69

Thank ya, Thank ya!

She is in a crappy 1 gallon pretzel container. I got her a year or so ago, and have planned to rehouse her, just never got to it. I cut the container in half when i pulled her last sac, and decided since she might double clutch, i just taped the top half back on lol. She has it really established, so i feel bad to move her. 





3skulls said:


> Nice, nice and nice!
> 
> What do you have your female irminia in?


----------



## catfishrod69

*Monocentropus balfouri sac pulled!*

There is 43 good 1st instars and about 15 bad eggs.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Brizzl

Is that the M. balfouri sack? Looks good!


----------



## catfishrod69

Yep it is!  Thanks. 





Brizzl said:


> Is that the M. balfouri sack? Looks good!


----------



## catfishrod69

*Ceratogyrus darlingi sac pulled!*

Today was day 25, so i decided to pull it. There is 134 good ewls, and 6 bad eggs. Pretty good numbers, and low losses.


----------



## Brizzl

What are these guys? Good ratios.


----------



## catfishrod69

These are the Ceratogyrus darlingi. Look just above the pictures, and there is a "heading" to the post, it shows the name of the spiders. I usually type that in if i can.





Brizzl said:


> What are these guys? Good ratios.




---------- Post added 09-17-2013 at 03:14 AM ----------

Psalmopoeus reduncus female #2
Let these two cohab the other night. And just tried them again tonight and got some insertions for the camera . Still waiting on female #1 to either double clutch or molt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brizzl

I'm sorry I'm on tapatalk it doesn't show the heading. I'll just go get on the ole pc next time. 

Nice P. reduncas. Good luck!


----------



## 3skulls

Yeah no headings here 

Congrats man! 
I'm loving my darlingi!


----------



## catfishrod69

Its cool, i understand. Thanks!





Brizzl said:


> I'm sorry I'm on tapatalk it doesn't show the heading. I'll just go get on the ole pc next time.
> 
> Nice P. reduncas. Good luck!




---------- Post added 09-17-2013 at 11:40 AM ----------

Some of them dont have a heading if i reply to what someone else has typed. But some of them do have headings. Are you on tapatalk too? 

Thanks! Yeah darlingi are a great species. 





3skulls said:


> Yeah no headings here
> 
> Congrats man!
> I'm loving my darlingi!




---------- Post added 09-17-2013 at 11:40 AM ----------

Ceratogyrus darlingi molting to 1st instar!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 3skulls

Yep, tapatalk. 

Aww look at them! 
Mine have some great tunnel systems going. Very cool!


----------



## catfishrod69

Ah tapatalk will do that i guess lol. I barely get enough service on my phone to text here and there, let alone get on the internet!

They are so cute. These things will tunnel like crazy when given the chance!


----------



## paassatt

It's been a couple months since I asked, so any news on the _Poecilotheria striata_ project?


----------



## catfishrod69

Unfortunately not yet man. One female is webbing alot, but looks like she might molt out. And the other female hasnt done anything at all. Guess we gotta keep waiting on that one.


----------



## Poec54

catfishrod69 said:


> Unfortunately not yet man. One female is webbing alot, but looks like she might molt out. And the other female hasnt done anything at all. Guess we gotta keep waiting on that one.


I've got two striata females paired up and am waiting too.


----------



## catfishrod69

Best of luck man. My two females dont seem like they are going to do anything. Hard to say yet. 





Poec54 said:


> I've got two striata females paired up and am waiting too.


----------



## catfishrod69

*Poecilotheria subfusca "Highland"*

Pairing went very well on these two. Male is on loan from gromgrom.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## catfishrod69

Grammostola rosea RCF






Brachypelma sabulosum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69

Idiothele mira slings! Found these little guys outside the sac, so figured it was time to pull it. Today was day 21. There is 24 good 1st instar!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stirmi

catfishrod69 said:


> Idiothele mira slings! Found these little guys outside the sac, so figured it was time to pull it. Today was day 21. There is 24 good 1st instar!


When those guys are ready let me know

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69

Sure will man!


----------



## catfishrod69

Ceratogyrus darlingi molting to 2nd instar!


----------



## catfishrod69

Pterinochilus murinus double clutch!





Idiothele mira slings darkening up!


----------



## Thistles

Lookit that little glowing butt! SO cute!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69

Idiothele mira molting to 2nd instar! 




Tapinauchenius gigas    Male on loan from newspidermom

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bugmom

Pssst.... I neeeeeeeed those mira! You're already mailing my dude to me, just toss a handful of mira in the box  

(Seriously. If you're selling, I'm buying. Also have a couple other people looking for these.)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69

Psalmopoeus irminia female #2 sac!





Poecilotheria pederseni sac pulled! There is 104 good ewls.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69

Finally got the Ceratogyrus marshalli to pair! Male is on loan from XrustyjamesX.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brizzl

So, the M. balfouri is still 1st instar?


----------



## Waxen

Man I could use a C. marshalli male for my big female. Good luck with getting a sack bro.


----------



## catfishrod69

Well they are 2nd instar, but they have a extra instar level, and wont be ready to go until they molt again. Unfortunately they are all spoken for already. I dont think ill get to even keep 1!





Brizzl said:


> So, the M. balfouri is still 1st instar?




---------- Post added 10-22-2013 at 09:52 PM ----------

When did she last molt? Thanks!





Waxen said:


> Man I could use a C. marshalli male for my big female. Good luck with getting a sack bro.


----------



## XrustyjamesX

Nice work on the marshalli's. The male looks so small in comparison!


~Tony


----------



## catfishrod69

Thanks man! He is a little guy compared to her lol. Before i got him in with her, i had to chase him everywhere with him flipping out on me and stridulating lol.


----------



## Waxen

catfishrod69 said:


> Well they are 2nd instar, but they have a extra instar level, and wont be ready to go until they molt again. Unfortunately they are all spoken for already. I dont think ill get to even keep 1!
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-22-2013 at 09:52 PM ----------
> 
> When did she last molt? Thanks!


Good question.  I bought her off of Poec54 so I honestly have no clue.  Maybe he could chime in if he's around.


----------



## catfishrod69

Well maybe you will be lucky and she is fresh-ish.


----------



## catfishrod69

Idiothele mira female #2 sac!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## catfishrod69

Poecilotheria fasciata female #1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gizmosdeath

Hey John, is that my little dude I see? Hope he's getting the deed done for you man. I was looking through some photos the other day and ran across one of him when I first got him at about an inch. Kinda made me miss him lol. He was my first pokie.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69

Yep that is your little dude! He is so tiny compared to her. Her longest front leg is almost as long as everything he's got! But he did a great job. Sometimes the smallest males are the best ones. Thats cool man, hopefully he does well with the other female too! 





gizmosdeath said:


> Hey John, is that my little dude I see? Hope he's getting the deed done for you man. I was looking through some photos the other day and ran across one of him when I first got him at about an inch. Kinda made me miss him lol. He was my first pokie.




---------- Post added 10-30-2013 at 05:42 PM ----------

Poecilotheria pederseni molting to 1st instar!


----------



## gizmosdeath

catfishrod69 said:


> Yep that is your little dude! He is so tiny compared to her. Her longest front leg is almost as long as everything he's got! But he did a great job. Sometimes the smallest males are the best ones. Thats cool man, hopefully he does well with the other female too!


I told you that guy was small LOL. Glad to hear he is working for you man. Good luck with the sacks.


----------



## Ceratogyrus

catfishrod69 said:


> Poecilotheria pederseni molting to 1st instar!


P.vittata.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69

He sure is man! Smallest mature male Poeci i have seen! Thanks! Im sure he will do well with the other female too!





gizmosdeath said:


> I told you that guy was small LOL. Glad to hear he is working for you man. Good luck with the sacks.




---------- Post added 10-31-2013 at 02:43 PM ----------

Not sure i follow you? 


Ceratogyrus said:


> P.vittata.


----------



## Ceratogyrus

Pederseni has been changed to vittata.


----------



## catfishrod69

Seriously? Where was i?  Thanks man! And that is crazy. Makes total sense to rename something that already had a name.:sarcasm:


----------



## Ceratogyrus

Man, trying to find the post here on arachnoboards, but tough to search on tapatalk.

Let's see if this works: http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=256004


----------



## Poec54

catfishrod69 said:


> And that is crazy. Makes total sense to rename something that already had a name.:sarcasm:


If it has a name, but it's the wrong name...


----------



## catfishrod69

Thats some akward stuff man. I understand that pederseni is now vittata, but whats with the mentioning of striata, subfusca and smithi? 





Ceratogyrus said:


> Man, trying to find the post here on arachnoboards, but tough to search on tapatalk.
> 
> Let's see if this works: http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=256004




---------- Post added 10-31-2013 at 03:33 PM ----------

This stuff makes absolutely no sense to me at all man. What is the difference between pederseni and vittata? Its still going to be the exact same spider. Why not just leave it the way it is, when it is first put into classification?





Poec54 said:


> If it has a name, but it's the wrong name...


----------



## Poec54

catfishrod69 said:


> This stuff makes absolutely no sense to me at all man. What is the difference between pederseni and vittata? Its still going to be the exact same spider. Why not just leave it the way it is, when it is first put into classification?


It makes perfect sense.  Vittata was the first name 'put into classification', not pederseni.  The rules for all plants and animals is that the first name is the correct name.  Some species have been mistakenly given two or three names by different people over the years; this was especially common decades ago when it was difficult to locate original descriptions, or even know if it had been previously described.  If you have person after person each giving the same animal a new name, eventually you have to stop the merry-go-round and unravel the confusion.  First name takes priority; the others should have done more research to see if it had already been described.  It's the only way you can do it.  Otherwise it's out of control.  

Unfortunately tarantulas have been ignored by most taxonomists until recently, so there's over a 100 years of duplication and sloppy work that needs to be sorted out.  Just because an inaccurate name gets out to the hobby doesn't give it any validity.  Who here has checked to see if their spiders fit the original species descriptions?  We're just passing on names we're told, some of which are guesses (and there's rarely a taxonomist involved).  When the wrong names get circulated, they still have to be corrected.  

Look at Avicularia, total chaos.  People kept naming 'new' species (based on god-knows-what characteristics), without checking the work others had done before them, and now no one knows what's going on.  It's suspected that at least 6 species could all simply be regional forms of Avic Avic.  That's why you have to take a stand and go back to the first legitimate description.  

I'm just glad we finally have taxonomists working on tarantulas and getting things sorted out.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## catfishrod69

Ok i can understand and appreciate that. But, wont adding another name into the mix only make it more complex? Say if there were a Poeci called 10 different names, and they renamed it another one, wouldnt that only add more confusion? Im not at all good at this stuff. Luckily im not a taxonimist . 

As far as Avicularia, we might as well pitch most of that genus in the freezer. So many people pairing species that they are not sure of, and theres only a handful of ones that can be identified just by looking at them. Same goes with Aphonopelma. People pairing WC individuals that they identify based on location, even though there are other species overlapping.


----------



## JadeWilliamson

Poec54 said:


> It makes perfect sense.  Vittata was the first name 'put into classification', not pederseni.


I was completely in the same boat as John, completely confused about how it could be "the wrong name."  I really appreciate you clearing it up in layman's terms.  It makes complete sense now!  It's probably gonna take a while for most hobbyists to realize the name changed and get used to calling it _P vittatus_ instead, though obviously we should've been calling it that all along!  For example, every now and then I you'll find someone still calling Chacos _G aureostriata_.  I'm guessing that was a similar situation?

---------- Post added 11-01-2013 at 03:34 PM ----------




catfishrod69 said:


> Thats some akward stuff man. I understand that pederseni is now vittata, but whats with the mentioning of striata, subfusca and smithi?


I'm gonna take a shot at it using logic and context clues.  Whew, here goes:

_P vittata_ is called _P pederseni_'s "senior synonym."  I assume that means that same species was described as _vittata_ before it was described as a new species "_pederseni_" 106 years later.  When he says that _uniformis_ is a *junior* synonym of _subfusca_, it means that _subfusca_ was established and _uniformis_ was a name later given to the same species thought of as a new species at the time and we need to disregard _uniformis_.  Same with _pococki_ and _smithi_.  Or it's just an excuse not to have to verbalize "_Poecilotheria pococki_" because it just sounds silly.

Am I in the ballpark?


----------



## JZC

JadeWilliamson said:


> I was completely in the same boat as John, completely confused about how it could be "the wrong name."  I really appreciate you clearing it up in layman's terms.  It makes complete sense now!  It's probably gonna take a while for most hobbyists to realize the name changed and get used to calling it _P vittatus_ instead, though obviously we should've been calling it that all along!  For example, every now and then I you'll find someone still calling Chacos _G aureostriata_.  I'm guessing that was a similar situation?
> 
> ---------- Post added 11-01-2013 at 03:34 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna take a shot at it using logic and context clues.  Whew, here goes:
> 
> _P vittata_ is called _P pederseni_'s "senior synonym."  I assume that means that same species was described as _vittata_ before it was described as a new species "_pederseni_" 106 years later.  When he says that _uniformis_ is a *junior* synonym of _subfusca_, it means that _subfusca_ was established and _uniformis_ was a name later given to the same species thought of as a new species at the time and we need to disregard _uniformis_.  Same with _pococki_ and _smithi_.  Or it's just an excuse not to have to verbalize "_Poecilotheria pococki_" because it just sounds silly.
> 
> Am I in the ballpark?


Is pockocki a species? I googled it once, and some kind of pokie with pink came up. I prefer pederseni to vittata. What is the new common name?


----------



## Poec54

catfishrod69 said:


> Say if there were a Poeci called 10 different names, and they renamed it another one, wouldnt that only add more confusion? Im not at all good at this stuff. Luckily im not a taxonimist.
> 
> As far as Avicularia, we might as well pitch most of that genus in the freezer. So many people pairing species that they are not sure of, and theres only a handful of ones that can be identified just by looking at them. Same goes with Aphonopelma. People pairing WC individuals that they identify based on location, even though there are other species overlapping.


Actually, vittata isn't a new name.  It's been around for years.  Just so happens it was the first valid one, so that's what the species gets.   

It happens that Aphonopelma is being straightened out, some species are being merged, and some new ones added.  There's hope on the horizon for that genus.  Avicularia may be a more daunting task, but I'm sure some brave soul will volunteer to wade thru the descriptions and get it sorted out.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JadeWilliamson

JZC said:


> Is pockocki a species? I googled it once, and some kind of pokie with pink came up. I prefer pederseni to vittata. What is the new common name?


I based my post on what Jacobi wrote.


----------



## Poec54

JZC said:


> I prefer pederseni to vittata. What is the new common name?


Back in the 1990's and early 2000's, vittata was the name used, so people had gotten used to that.  P. pococki was merged with smithi (pococki was the name we used to hear previously). 

It's all part of revisions: there's always names cirulating in any animal or plant hobby that were based on some loose taxonomy that people have gotten familiar with, but still need to be corrected.  The big problem is that if the first name doesn't get priority, it encourages people to keep giving names to the same animal or plant in the hope that theirs will win out.  If you think it's confusing now, the alternative would be far worse.


----------



## catfishrod69

Ok man i completely understand that. Hopefully it all works out. I dont see how it could hurt with a genus like Poecilotheria, being they can visibly be told apart. But with Aphonopelma, as hard as it is to tell one species from another, either way, i think it will be a loss. And whoever tackles Avicularia, they have some work cut out for them!





Poec54 said:


> Actually, vittata isn't a new name.  It's been around for years.  Just so happens it was the first valid one, so that's what the species gets.
> 
> It happens that Aphonopelma is being straightened out, some species are being merged, and some new ones added.  There's hope on the horizon for that genus.  Avicularia may be a more daunting task, but I'm sure some brave soul will volunteer to wade thru the descriptions and get it sorted out.


----------



## BrettG

Wasn't there supposed to be some long awaited revision of Avicularia that was supposed to be released in 2013???Sure as heckfire haven't heard a thing about that anymore.........


----------



## grayzone

Figured I'd drop in after my long break to check in and see how u been... very busy seems to be the answer.
Congrats as usual for.all your breeding and pairing attempts bro. One of these days I will be restarting my massive collection and I know one of my first contacts will be


----------



## catfishrod69

Holy crap! Look at ^ this guy! Hope your doing good bro, great to hear from you. Thanks for the support! Im doing as best i can, sacs here, sacs there lol. Hope to see you back on here going strong soon bro! Take care!   





grayzone said:


> Figured I'd drop in after my long break to check in and see how u been... very busy seems to be the answer.
> Congrats as usual for.all your breeding and pairing attempts bro. One of these days I will be restarting my massive collection and I know one of my first contacts will be




---------- Post added 11-03-2013 at 07:21 PM ----------

Psalmopoeus irminia female #1 sac!


----------



## Poxicator

Poec54 said:


> ...Avicularia may be a more daunting task, but I'm sure some brave soul will volunteer to wade thru the descriptions and get it sorted out.


A preview of this was made available in 2011, although it was released in Spanish

Bertani, Rogério. 2012. Revision, cladistic analysis and biogeography of Typhochlaena C. L. Koch, 1850, Pachistopelma Pocock, 1901 and Iridopelma Pocock, 1901 (Araneae, Theraphosidae, Aviculariinae). ZooKeys 230: 1–94

Resurrected genus:
Typhochlaena 

New Species:
Typhochlaena amma 
Typhochlaena costae
Typhochlaena curumim
Typhochlaena paschoali
Pachistopelma bromelicola
Iridopelma katiae
Iridopelma marcoi
Iridopelma oliveirai
Iridopelma vanini

New Synonymies:
Avicularia pulchra & Avicularia recifiensis=Pachistopelma
rufonigrum
Avicularia palmicola=Iridopelma hirsutum

New Transfers:
Pachistopelma concolor=Tapinauchenius concolor


----------



## catfishrod69

Uh oh a new Tappie 


Poxicator said:


> New Transfers:
> Pachistopelma concolor=Tapinauchenius concolor


----------



## catfishrod69

Pterinochilus murinus double clutch pulled. There is 99 good 1st instar!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69

Psalmopoeus irminia female #2 sac pulled. There is 88 good ewls!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## catfishrod69

Idiothele mira female #1



Psalmopoeus reduncus sac!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## catfishrod69

Tapinauchenius plumipes. Male on loan from opiate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69

Monocentropus balfouri are at it again! This male has babies from my female, and has been sent off on two different loans, and conquered 4 other females. This would make female number 6! I guess when im done pairing i might as well keep spreading him around.






Some more shots of the Idiothele mira pairing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RoseK

*Phormictopus Cancerides*

I bred my mature _P. cancerides_ pair last night. Both parties were drumming to each other from their separate enclosures for awhile beforehand, so figured it was time to put them together. She suddenly became timid when he approached, but he backed her into a corner and got the job done!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poec54

RoseK said:


> I bred my mature _P. cancerides_ pair last night. Both parties were drumming to each other from their separate enclosures for awhile beforehand, so figured it was time to put them together. She suddenly became timid when he approached, but he backed her into a corner and got the job done!


I just paired up a couple cancerides females (with the same male), and in both cases once he inserted a palp, the female got pretty hostile.  He was glad to leave.


----------



## catfishrod69

Congrats! Hope it works out and you get many babies from it!





RoseK said:


> I bred my mature _P. cancerides_ pair last night. Both parties were drumming to each other from their separate enclosures for awhile beforehand, so figured it was time to put them together. She suddenly became timid when he approached, but he backed her into a corner and got the job done!


----------



## catfishrod69

Poecilotheria vittata 1st instars darkening up to molt.





Pterinochilus murinus 1st instars darkening up to molt.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## catfishrod69

Poecilotheria vittata hitting 2nd instar!



Pterinochilus murinus hitting 2nd instar!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## akarikuragi

D'awwwwww. Look at those little orange butts. :3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69

Tapinauchenius gigas sac!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## friendttyy

Love this thread. Just wondering what size can a P.Fasciata female be considered as mature and what size can a P.RegLis male be known as mature?


----------



## catfishrod69

Thanks! Well at 6" i would consider a fasciata female mature. And a mature male regalis is only mature, when he matures. Sizes on those vary.


----------



## catfishrod69

Psalmopoeus irminia hitting 2nd instar!



Psalmopoeus irminia female #1 sac pulled! There is 147 good 1st instar, and 0 bad eggs!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kjm

Wow those are some really good pix!! Thanks for showing


----------



## catfishrod69

Thanks very much!





kjm said:


> Wow those are some really good pix!! Thanks for showing


----------



## cantthinkofone

Tapis! I haven't seen those in forever. The forum doesn't mention them very often. I saw one about 6 months ago actually. Would love an update on that tapi sac


----------



## catfishrod69

It is a very awesome genus. Im sure i will have a update before long on the gigas sac!





cantthinkofone said:


> Tapis! I haven't seen those in forever. The forum doesn't mention them very often. I saw one about 6 months ago actually. Would love an update on that tapi sac


----------



## cantthinkofone

Im considering getting one and if yours go or sale I may get one. I've always loved them. A couple breeders I know have had these before and they are mighty fine looking. Of course there is the "greased lightning" effect from what I've heard


----------



## catfishrod69

Sounds great to me man. Im hoping that everything goes well with them. Ive produced violaceus a couple times. Working on plumipes and cupreus too. Yeah they are fast little squirts!


----------



## cantthinkofone

I hate to sound stupid but how big are the slings when they are sellable? Just so I can get an idea of what size I might be buying


----------



## catfishrod69

They are small, about 1/2".


----------



## cantthinkofone

Fine by me. Last question what's the growth speed on these?


----------



## catfishrod69

They are medium-fast growth.


----------



## cantthinkofone

Alright cool. Please pm me as they hatch and stuff! Love updates on stuff!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poec54

cantthinkofone said:


> I hate to sound stupid but how big are the slings when they are sellable? Just so I can get an idea of what size I might be buying


Usually at 2nd instar.  They turn dark and furry, and fast.  That's when they're out of yolk and start feeding.  2nd instar size varies widely depending on the species, it can be 1/4" to an inch.


----------



## cantthinkofone

Yeah I knew 2nd instar I was just asking size because pokies can start at like an inch I thought.


----------



## Poec54

cantthinkofone said:


> Yeah I knew 2nd instar I was just asking size because pokies can start at like an inch I thought.


Poecs are usually around 1/2 to 3/4" at 2nd instar.  The biggest 2nd instars I've had so far are L violaceopes, which were an 1".


----------



## cantthinkofone

You'd be the one to know! Thanks!


----------



## catfishrod69

Poecilotheria subfusca "Highland" sac!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Phlerr

Ohhh man John, that's the pokie I've been waiting for you to breed....nice!

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69

Well hopefully this time she doesnt eat her sac!


----------



## Phlerr

Yeah no kidding (fingers crossed) 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ceratogyrus

Poec54 said:


> Poecs are usually around 1/2 to 3/4" at 2nd instar.  The biggest 2nd instars I've had so far are L violaceopes, which were an 1".


My little 2nd instar rufilata so were over an inch. Around 3cm to be precise.


----------



## catfishrod69

Cyriocosmus ritae

These two have been going at it for the last couple hours! Cant believe this time the female wasnt scared to death like before. One thing i dont understand is why Cyriocosmus take hours to do what a Lampropelma can do in milli-seconds lol. 







Poecilotheria subfusca "Highland" sac update---EATEN

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## akarikuragi

Nooooooo. : ( That sucks so much, subfuscas are my favorite pokies. : ( Better luck next time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69

Psalmopoeus reduncus sac pulled! 88 good 1st instar.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cantthinkofone

Very nice! Hate to be a bother but how's the Tapi sac?


----------



## catfishrod69

Well unfortunately i couldnt find it today. She ate it . But hopefully my plumipes and cupreus will drop sacs.


----------



## cantthinkofone

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo T_T I am broken. Oh well at least you got the others an you still have the female if you could locate a male. Cheers!


----------



## catfishrod69

Yeah it does suck pretty badly. Two sacs eaten this week.  I should have some males im raising up, but they are tiny slings right now.


----------



## Poec54

catfishrod69 said:


> Yeah it does suck pretty badly. Two sacs eaten this week. .


I know what you mean.  I recently had a fasciata do that, at about 25 days.


----------



## catfishrod69

Ah man that does suck. I hate especially when they get that close to the pull date. I figure most of the time the females eat the sac because nothing is developing inside. But i would prefer to know, rather than never know. 





Poec54 said:


> I know what you mean.  I recently had a fasciata do that, at about 25 days.


----------



## Poec54

catfishrod69 said:


> Ah man that does suck. I hate especially when they get that close to the pull date. I figure most of the time the females eat the sac because nothing is developing inside. But i would prefer to know, rather than never know.


In the case of this fasciata, they were some that had hatched out, but no longer alive when I recovered the sac.  I suspect some of the eggs were going bad and she smelled the decomposition of those, and called the whole thing a loss.  I wish I had of pulled it at 3 weeks.  But you never what's going on.


----------



## catfishrod69

Yeah more than likely she knew that it was a loss. Its pretty horrible, but you never know when its going to happen. Ive had females eat sacs the day after making them, then at 25 days also.


----------



## Phlerr

Man John I think I'm more bummed about the subfusca sac than u a are....

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## catfishrod69

You might be man . This is twice she has done that. Not sure if i want to pair her up ever again or not. 





Phlerr said:


> Man John I think I'm more bummed about the subfusca sac than u a are....
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## catfishrod69

Lampropelma nigerrimum

I didnt get to see these two pair, but evidently they were getting along. She was willing to let him stand on her while he harassed me .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69

catfishrod69 said:


> Well unfortunately i couldnt find it today. She ate it . But hopefully my plumipes and cupreus will drop sacs.


Why do female Ts eat it? Is it because they are starved of food and need food, so that's the closest thing?


----------



## catfishrod69

No not really. Its more along the lines of them knowing the sac is not viable. Their sensory is way more developed than ours. Im betting that females can tell and know, that at a certain point there should be movement inside the sac. If they can tell there is no movement than they know the sac is a dud, and its better to replenish their energy than just let the sac rot. At least this is my theory. But i have also had sacs eaten that 1st instar have came out of. Look for my T. violaceus sac. I found her eating it, but found 1st instars outside of it crawling around.  





viper69 said:


> Why do female Ts eat it? Is it because they are starved of food and need food, so that's the closest thing?


----------



## viper69

catfishrod69 said:


> No not really. Its more along the lines of them knowing the sac is not viable. Their sensory is way more developed than ours. Im betting that females can tell and know, that at a certain point there should be movement inside the sac. If they can tell there is no movement than they know the sac is a dud, and its better to replenish their energy than just let the sac rot. At least this is my theory. But i have also had sacs eaten that 1st instar have came out of. Look for my T. violaceus sac. I found her eating it, but found 1st instars outside of it crawling around.


That makes sense except for your obversation w/ T. violaceus. Perhaps their sensory system isn't that good hahaha...She sensed bacon in the air, and poof..started eating! J/k I don't know...I never bred any yet, but I might!


----------



## akarikuragi

I wonder if part of it has to do with stress, even if they appear to thrive in captivity perhaps certain species/individuals are more prone to being distressed by disturbances?


----------



## catfishrod69

Its really hard to say for certain man. But i imagine that eggs not developing is the number one reason. You should try breeding. Its pretty rewarding.





viper69 said:


> That makes sense except for your obversation w/ T. violaceus. Perhaps their sensory system isn't that good hahaha...She sensed bacon in the air, and poof..started eating! J/k I don't know...I never bred any yet, but I might!




---------- Post added 12-11-2013 at 04:49 AM ----------

Im sure there probably are certain females that would eat a sac before another one would, regardless of species. But sometimes a female will eat a sac, then the next one she drops, she is the best mother in the world to. Disturbances i usually keep to a minimum. Like halfway through ill pour in some water and feed the female if she looks like she needs it.





akarikuragi said:


> I wonder if part of it has to do with stress, even if they appear to thrive in captivity perhaps certain species/individuals are more prone to being distressed by disturbances?


----------



## viper69

catfishrod69 said:


> Its really hard to say for certain man. But i imagine that eggs not developing is the number one reason. You should try breeding. Its pretty rewarding.


I'm trying to set myself up for that with a NW terrestrial species, as opposed to those super friendly OW species for a first go around hahah


----------



## catfishrod69

Well thats good man. Hopefully it will work out for you! Ill be pairing up A. urticans here really soon. Been wanting to pair my female forever, and now have a fresh male, and female molted a week ago.


----------



## viper69

catfishrod69 said:


> Well thats good man. Hopefully it will work out for you! Ill be pairing up A. urticans here really soon. Been wanting to pair my female forever, and now have a fresh male, and female molted a week ago.


Oh urticans are pretty. I'm hoping that either Brett on the forum, or someone in the USA, produces hurianna. I regret not getting them years ago when they were plentiful!

I have 5 females of different species, so we'll see. Man, if only I could tell if my A. metallica was female or not, it's killing me =/


----------



## Poec54

viper69 said:


> if only I could tell if my A. metallica was female or not, it's killing me =/


Have you checked it's vent?  They're easy to sex that way at about 2" and up.


----------



## viper69

Poec54 said:


> Have you checked it's vent?  They're easy to sex that way at about 2" and up.



No I haven't..for 3 reasons. One, it's been against web the whole time, it won't move over to the non web surface.

2. Can you vent sex Avics w/the "dot" method like some OWs?? I wasn't aware of any sure fire method w/Avics

3. This guy is hairy, it's hard to see through, I'll give it another try if there's something concrete to look for


----------



## catfishrod69

Yeah get them under the right lighting, and the violet stands out very well. If im thinking about the same Brett, more than likely he will. I think i know of another person that will be working on them before too long. Im not much into Avics anymore. Only reason i keep the urticans around is because she is sentimental, being she lost her fangs in a molt, and i had to nurse her for a few months.





viper69 said:


> Oh urticans are pretty. I'm hoping that either Brett on the forum, or someone in the USA, produces hurianna. I regret not getting them years ago when they were plentiful!
> 
> I have 5 females of different species, so we'll see. Man, if only I could tell if my A. metallica was female or not, it's killing me =/


----------



## viper69

catfishrod69 said:


> Yeah get them under the right lighting, and the violet stands out very well. If im thinking about the same Brett, more than likely he will. I think i know of another person that will be working on them before too long. Im not much into Avics anymore. Only reason i keep the urticans around is because she is sentimental, being she lost her fangs in a molt, and i had to nurse her for a few months.


I think his name on here is BrettG. If it's the same person, he told me getting a MM huriana is next to impossible. I wouldn't be surprised if he has more than female. I hope he does, because someday I HOPE, he will produce if he gets lucky. I know he's breeding minatrix like a mofo. He has great prices on them right now too.

What is this violet you speak of, and where should I look for it on my A. metallica ??

They can lose fangs during a molt?? How does that happen..never heard of that. AND, more importantly how you feed it and care for it once that happens???


----------



## catfishrod69

Yep Brett is a good friend. He will more than likely produce them eventually. The violet im speaking of (lol) is on the urticans. You can see it in this link, and it will show you where she lost her fangs. The fangs just got stuck in the molt and broke off. 

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?215761-bad-day&highlight=A.+urticans+lost+fangs


----------



## Poec54

viper69 said:


> No I haven't..for 3 reasons. One, it's been against web the whole time, it won't move over to the non web surface.
> 
> 2. Can you vent sex Avics w/the "dot" method like some OWs?? I wasn't aware of any sure fire method w/Avics
> 
> 3. This guy is hairy, it's hard to see through, I'll give it another try if there's something concrete to look for


It's fairly obvious.  Females have wider, white lips, and males are tighter there, with a dark or light spot above the vent.  Don't get hung up on the color of the dot, it's the dot itself.  Females are smooth and uniform above the vent.  If there is something different there than smooth and plain, it's a male.  I gently nudge them into a deli cup, and then use a flashight.  Avics sometimes are slow, and try to stay in the same spot (like a demonstrator resisting the police), but if you keep gently pushing them, you can get them out of their silk.


----------



## viper69

catfishrod69 said:


> Yep Brett is a good friend. He will more than likely produce them eventually. The violet im speaking of (lol) is on the urticans. You can see it in this link, and it will show you where she lost her fangs. The fangs just got stuck in the molt and broke off.
> 
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?215761-bad-day&highlight=A.+urticans+lost+fangs


Oh man, I had a feeling you meant that..crap! I read how you made cricket/roach goo and got her attention. Dude, that's great. I can't imagine having to do that with an OW species or an irminia!




Poec54 said:


> It's fairly obvious.  Females have wider, white lips, and males are tighter there, with a dark or light spot above the vent.  Don't get hung up on the color of the dot, it's the dot itself.  Females are smooth and uniform above the vent.  If there is something different there than smooth and plain, it's a male.  I gently nudge them into a deli cup, and then use a flashight.  Avics sometimes are slow, and try to stay in the same spot (like a demonstrator resisting the police), but if you keep gently pushing them, you can get them out of their silk.


Oh Poec it's obvious to you, you have tons of Ts and been doing this for decades hahaha.  Well, I only have 1 metallica so comparison is not viable. I know what you mean though because that first description fits my Honduran.  *A dark or light spot between the anterior book lungs, like Poki and Singapore Blues?* I can sex those males much better than sexing my Brachys and Grammastolas!

My metallica is definitely slowish. it's a bit stubborn like you describe too. I thought it was just mine as my A. bicegoi and Avic avic weren't like that, they moved. My metallica just stays there, and would rather bunch up the legs close to its body than move. But once it feels slightly more deliberate, or constant nudging then it looks to make a little dash up the tongs, sometimes onto my arm. It can be quick, esp when you trying to put down its home and make sure it doesn't jump off. Its getting pretty big now since the last molt too. As soon as the cork bark arrives, it's getting a rehouse.

I'll give it a go with a catch cup too! Thanks Poec!


----------



## catfishrod69

Was a nice feeling when she molted and had fangs again! Lol yeah it would have been different. But i figure no matter what species that would have happened to, i still would have went the same route. 





viper69 said:


> Oh man, I had a feeling you meant that..crap! I read how you made cricket/roach goo and got her attention. Dude, that's great. I can't imagine having to do that with an OW species or an irminia!


----------



## viper69

catfishrod69 said:


> Was a nice feeling when she molted and had fangs again! Lol yeah it would have been different. But i figure no matter what species that would have happened to, i still would have went the same route.


I'd have to use snake tongs for an OW species w/that issue! Oh I bet it was nice.


----------



## catfishrod69

Yeah i would too. I have a pair of 16" hemostats that would be perfect. I use them to feed the snakes.


----------



## Poec54

viper69 said:


> Oh Poec it's obvious to you, you have tons of Ts and been doing this for decades


Actually, I'm still new to vent sexing.  I only got back in the hobby a year and a half ago.  Prior to that, vent sexing was some mysterious thing Euorpeans did behind closed doors, that wasn't really understood in the US.  Back then, you simply didn't know the sex of your immature spiders.  

The way I learned vent sexing wasn't from my spiders, but by looking at dozens and dozens of pictures on a few spider forums.  With good pics, you can see the detail and then read what experienced people think they are, and why.  That's the best way to learn.


----------



## viper69

Poec54 said:


> Actually, I'm still new to vent sexing.  I only got back in the hobby a year and a half ago.  Prior to that, vent sexing was some mysterious thing Euorpeans did behind closed doors, that wasn't really understood in the US.  Back then, you simply didn't know the sex of your immature spiders.
> 
> The way I learned vent sexing wasn't from my spiders, but by looking at dozens and dozens of pictures on a few spider forums.  With good pics, you can see the detail and then read what experienced people think they are, and why.  That's the best way to learn.


I've been trying...trust me. The sooner I know..the better off I am. I HATE waiting years. That's why I like Poki and Singapore Blues!


----------



## EmberPhase

I finally got insertion from my P.antinous.   she hooked with him quick and then proceeded to chase him out of her tank.  She is a love'em and leave'em kind of gal I guess.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69

Awesome, hopefully it goes well for you!





EmberPhase said:


> I finally got insertion from my P.antinous.   she hooked with him quick and then proceeded to chase him out of her tank.  She is a love'em and leave'em kind of gal I guess.]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69

Poecilotheria striata female #2 sac!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Phlerr

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69

Psalmopoeus irminia hitting 2nd instar!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## paassatt

catfishrod69 said:


> Poecilotheria striata female #2 sac!


From the male I sent you? I'd feel really bad if he never came through for you.


----------



## catfishrod69

Took some digging to figure out some dates, but yeah that one is from your male! My other female was paired with a fresher male, so i was confused on my answer until i did some digging lol.





paassatt said:


> From the male I sent you? I'd feel really bad if he never came through for you.


----------



## paassatt

catfishrod69 said:


> Took some digging to figure out some dates, but yeah that one is from your male! My other female was paired with a fresher male, so i was confused on my answer until i did some digging lol.


Wonderful! Glad to hear it, man.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69

Avicularia urticans

Finally got to pair this female after wanting to forever!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69

Psalmopoeus reduncus hitting 2nd instar!


----------



## CitizenNumber9

Phew! I'm _finally_ finished reading through the thread! I'm assuming the Irminia that just reached 2i are the ones I'm getting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69

Yep thats them! 


CitizenNumber9 said:


> Phew! I'm _finally_ finished reading through the thread! I'm assuming the Irminia that just reached 2i are the ones I'm getting


----------



## CitizenNumber9

catfishrod69 said:


> Yep thats them!


Ugh they're so cute! :laugh:
You have some really great pictures and some beautiful specimens!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69

Tapinauchenius subcaeruleus female #1

Pairing went very well, male got in several great insertions. No pics, camera died right before they got their groove on .


----------



## JZC

catfishrod69 said:


> Avicularia urticans
> 
> Finally got to pair this female after wanting to forever!




I love the mettalic little purple patch the flash picks up on her butt!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69

Yeah its extremely beautiful. In person as she moves in the lighting, it gets more intense!





JZC said:


> I love the mettalic little purple patch the flash picks up on her butt!


----------



## catfishrod69

Tapinauchenius subcaeruleus female #2

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## catfishrod69

Poecilotheria striata female #2 sac pulled. 104 good ewls!







And found Poecilotheria striata female #1 with a sac!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## cantthinkofone

Hey man just pm me when those new tapis come out. Send a price and where to send my money

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CitizenNumber9

cantthinkofone said:


> Hey man just pm me when those new tapis come out. Send a price and where to send my money


Same here but with A. Urticans :laugh:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LordWaffle

Those p striata are definitely something I'm interested in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69

Tapinauchenius plumipes sac!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## friendttyy

Congratulations on those sacs! Absolutely love your pokies

Sent from my GT-P5200 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69

Thanks very much!





friendttyy said:


> Congratulations on those sacs! Absolutely love your pokies
> 
> Sent from my GT-P5200 using Tapatalk


----------



## cantthinkofone

more tapis for money spending!!!  you attending the show sunday?


----------



## catfishrod69

Lol hopefully this one works out! Nope not gonna make the show. Dont have the extra money to go . 





cantthinkofone said:


> more tapis for money spending!!!  you attending the show sunday?


----------



## cantthinkofone

NOOOOOO! well im still going. lets hope i see something good!


----------



## catfishrod69

Psalmopoeus irminia female #2 double clutch!



Poecilotheria regalis female #1 sac!



Poecilotheria striata molting to 1st instar!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## viper69

Nice catfish!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CitizenNumber9

viper69 said:


> Nice catfish!


Those aren't catfish

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LordWaffle

Awesome! Love pokies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69

Lol the catfish will come in about 4 or 5 months.

---------- Post added 01-30-2014 at 07:03 PM ----------

Poecilotheria fasciata female #1 sac!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## catfishrod69

Poecilotheria striata hitting 2nd instar!




Updates...

T. plumipes has eaten her sac
P. striata has eaten her sac
L. nigerrimum has molted out and lost a leg

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CitizenNumber9

Beautiful! 

Sorry about the sac losses  at least you still have some cuties to show for it! You know we are all very impressed with your pairings :biggrin:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69

Thanks! Im hoping the eating of the sacs comes to a halt. Getting very frustrating! :fury:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CitizenNumber9

catfishrod69 said:


> Thanks! Im hoping the eating of the sacs comes to a halt. Getting very frustrating! :fury:


They must be very hungry!!! Or they just eat when they're bored, like I do

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LordWaffle

Those striata look an awful lot like they belong in my apartment.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## cantthinkofone

Tarantula: OM NOM NOM
*John walks in*
John: Really!?
Tarantula: What? its good, want some?

this came to my mind lol. they should stop being bad spider moms

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## catfishrod69

Lol ill have a few to sell here soon man. Let me know!





LordWaffle said:


> Those striata look an awful lot like they belong in my apartment.




---------- Post added 02-20-2014 at 05:57 PM ----------

Lol this sounds about right. Im about to start playing tennis with the sac eaters!





cantthinkofone said:


> Tarantula: OM NOM NOM
> *John walks in*
> John: Really!?
> Tarantula: What? its good, want some?
> 
> this came to my mind lol. they should stop being bad spider moms



Update....
P. irminia double clutch,   eaten!


----------



## LordWaffle

As soon as they're ready to go out 3 or 4 is what I'm lookin at. I'll PM you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69

Tapinauchenius subcaeruleus female #1 sac!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Poec54

catfishrod69 said:


> Thanks! Im hoping the eating of the sacs comes to a halt. Getting very frustrating! :fury:


+1.  Last month I had an ornata toss a sac of EWL's into her water bowl, at around 30 days, just days before I was going to pull it.  All of them drown.  From now on, anything with ball sacs (non-Hartactrinae) immediately loses water bowl priveledges.  I don't know that they drink then anyways, and I just keep the substrate a little moister.


----------



## catfishrod69

That sucks very badly man. Very sorry to hear that. I had it happen a couple times myself. Anymore i have been pulling water dishes too. Once a female starts webbing up and building her nest, the water dish goes out the door. 





Poec54 said:


> +1.  Last month I had an ornata toss a sac of EWL's into her water bowl, at around 30 days, just days before I was going to pull it.  All of them drown.  From now on, anything with ball sacs (non-Hartactrinae) immediately loses water bowl priveledges.  I don't know that they drink then anyways, and I just keep the substrate a little moister.


----------



## catfishrod69

Psalmopoeus irminia female #1 double clutch



Tapinauchenius subcaeruleus female #2 sac



Monocentropus balfouri sac

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Poec54

Do all the Psalmo's double-clutch?  I've got 2nd instars from one of my cambridgei females; is she likely to have a 'part two'?


----------



## catfishrod69

Im not exactly sure. But i figure that its usually a genus related thing. So i would imagine all Psalmos do double clutch.


----------



## dactylus

Nice John!  Did you get a 2nd Monocentropus balfouri sac?


David


----------



## catfishrod69

Yeah David, that is from the same male, but a different pairing (not a double clutch). The male paired with her, then went to california and paired with two females, then off to NY and paired with two females, then back to me. After i was done with him i sent him to FL for another loan, but unfortunately he didnt survive that trip. But he was an extremely good male, already has youngins, and more on the way.


----------



## catfishrod69

Poecilotheria fasciata sac pulled. 83 ewls, some dont look so well. 






Update...Poecilotheria regalis sac...eaten

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## catfishrod69

Avicularia urticans sac!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CitizenNumber9

catfishrod69 said:


> Avicularia urticans sac!


Yay! I will definitely be snatching up a couple of those

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69

Will be happy to see you get some!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69

Poecilotheria regalis female #2 sac (cant see it well, but its there)



Ceratogyrus marshalli sac

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Oreo

Nice! That the marshalli that came from my end? All Ts get knocked up by you real quick!


----------



## catfishrod69

Im betting she is. Hard to remember where they come from anymore lol. And yeah, they cant keep me out of their enclosures .


----------



## awiec

Sorry to barg in (long time lurker) but I'm excited about the marshalli, not enough in the hobby imo.


----------



## catfishrod69

No problem. Yeah i would like to see more of them. I produced 272 of them a while back with a different female. Will love to work on the other species in the genus too. Eventually will be working on C. meridionalis and C. sanderi. Wont be happy until i have all of the species. 





awiec said:


> Sorry to barg in (long time lurker) but I'm excited about the marshalli, not enough in the hobby imo.


----------



## catfishrod69

Poecilotheria fasciata hitting 1st instar!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## cantthinkofone

catfishrod69 said:


> tapinauchenius subcaeruleus female #1 sac!


tapis tapis tapis!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69

Not sure why that picture isnt there. I never deleted it or anything. 





cantthinkofone said:


> tapis tapis tapis!


----------



## cantthinkofone

no idea. i wondered the same thing. how do you think this tapi sack will turn out?


----------



## catfishrod69

Well i have two of them, from sisters, and the same mature male. The sacs are looking plump, so the slings must have developed good, and the pull date is the 24th. Only 8 more days!





cantthinkofone said:


> no idea. i wondered the same thing. how do you think this tapi sack will turn out?


----------



## cantthinkofone

any guestimate on price?


----------



## catfishrod69

Opening bids are $1,000,000 per sling . Probably $15 each.


----------



## catfishrod69

Tapinauchenius subcaeruleus Female #2 sac.....eaten . 


Tapinauchenius subcaeruleus Female #1 sac pulled. 74 good 1st instars

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## PAudax

These pictures are absolutely precious!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JZC

To caption the second pic there: Come on guys, push!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike41793

I haven't popped in here in awhile, What's up with all the eaten sacks man?? That sucks! 
I missed doing any business with you last year but will have to get something from you this year!  

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LordWaffle

Fasciata, huh?  I do love me some pokies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69

That is for sure one thing id like to know too. I have had alot eaten lately. Females with sacs dont get bothered, or anything to stress them. These Tappie females were moved to a place where it was a little darker, and was not being moved around during feeding time. She held her sac for 24 days, then ate it. I looked at them about a week ago, and could tell that the sacs had plumped up due to the eggs developing. So more than likely she ate a sac full of ewls or 1st instars. Im so close to selling off any females that eat sacs. Its just getting too aggrevating. I know from now on, all Tappie sacs get pulled at 15-30 days. 





Mike41793 said:


> I haven't popped in here in awhile, What's up with all the eaten sacks man?? That sucks!


----------



## Poec54

catfishrod69 said:


> Im so close to selling off any females that eat sacs.


That'll teach 'em!  They'll have plenty of time to think about what they did.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## awiec

I love spring time, everyone breeds up wonderful babies and then my wallet gets upset. I'm definitely interested in the taps, hopefully most pull through and anything Ceratogyrus makes me happy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike41793

catfishrod69 said:


> That is for sure one thing id like to know too. I have had alot eaten lately. Females with sacs dont get bothered, or anything to stress them. These Tappie females were moved to a place where it was a little darker, and was not being moved around during feeding time. She held her sac for 24 days, then ate it. I looked at them about a week ago, and could tell that the sacs had plumped up due to the eggs developing. So more than likely she ate a sac full of ewls or 1st instars. Im so close to selling off any females that eat sacs. Its just getting too aggrevating. I know from now on, all Tappie sacs get pulled at 15-30 days.


No don't do that, just give them a time out! 

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk


----------



## catfishrod69

Ive thought about retiring them. My highland female has eaten both her sacs, nigerrimum female ate one sac, then next time molted and lost a leg, a few tappie females have eaten the sac no matter how well the sac looks. 





Mike41793 said:


> No don't do that, just give them a time out!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk


----------



## catfishrod69

Stromatopelma calceatum female #2

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## catfishrod69

Looks like my Brachypelma sabulosum female will be dropping a sac soon. She is remodeling, and look how plump she is!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## LordWaffle

All the breeding projects you've posted the last couple weeks interest me.  I have to have them.  Have to.

PS How did your stud M balfouri turn out with his other matings before he died?  I am looking for tons of M balfouri, they are easily my favorite baboon spider.


----------



## CitizenNumber9

LordWaffle said:


> All the breeding projects you've posted the last couple weeks interest me.  I have to have them.  Have to.


#GottaCatchEm'All


----------



## catfishrod69

Psalmopoeus irminia female #1 double clutch pulled. There is 61 good 1st instar and no bad eggs. The sac looked perfect, and my female is a producing machine!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike41793

catfishrod69 said:


> Psalmopoeus irminia female #1 double clutch pulled. There is 61 good 1st instar and no bad eggs. The sac looked perfect, and my female is a producing machine!


Glad to see some good news after all the eaten sacs! 

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69

Well luckily some sacs are making it full term.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## awiec

catfishrod69 said:


> Well luckily some sacs are making it full term.


Is this in reference to the Pslamo? After seeing your thread its kinda changed my mind on having one. I already have some "neurotic" T's but most of my OW are calm as cucumbers, its my NW that are a little nutty.


----------



## catfishrod69

That was in reference to any sacs that make it full term without being eaten first. You would be fine with an irminia. They can be flighty, and a little defensive here and there, but not bad.





awiec said:


> Is this in reference to the Pslamo? After seeing your thread its kinda changed my mind on having one. I already have some "neurotic" T's but most of my OW are calm as cucumbers, its my NW that are a little nutty.




---------- Post added 03-27-2014 at 06:18 PM ----------

Avicularia urticans sac.....eaten . I seen her holding it last night, and couldnt tell if she was eating it or holding it. Well today there wasnt much left. From what i could tell inside the remains, the eggs werent fertilized. Avicularia's suck. 



Monocentropus balfouri sac hatched out. Was going to pull it today, and seperate the slings, so there was no cannibalizing. But it had already hatched. Now the debate of stealing the slings, or letting her raise them up.....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CitizenNumber9

Darn it! Those were the ones I was looking forward to, too. Oh well, if you can't beat em, join em! -eats the kids I babysit-

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69

Very sorry about that, Autumn. I have 3 left, but they might be spoken for. Ill see what i can do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CitizenNumber9

catfishrod69 said:


> Very sorry about that, Autumn. I have 3 left, but they might be spoken for. Ill see what i can do.


Thanks but don't worry I can wait, both patiently and financially  just breed her back up after her next molt or whenever

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LordWaffle

M balfouri! I totally need more of those. Totally. Keep me posted on them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## XrustyjamesX

I have a M. balfouri sitting on a sac right now. I am planning on letting her keep them for a while. Everything I have read says that they do great with the mom and being communal they seldom cannibalize.
How many days did it take for them to emerge from the sac?


~Tony


----------



## catfishrod69

Well i have heard that too. But i figure when they are hatched with mom, and cant be counted, some will still get cannibalized, and people wont notice because they werent sure how many were originally there. On my last sac when i pulled it and had them together in the incubator, there was 43 to start. They slowly started dissapearing until i had 30 left. So i seperated them all out. Later on i thought maybe it was because i seperated them from the mother, but im not convinced on that. She dropped her sac on 2-24, and they just popped out yesterday, so it was 32 days. 





XrustyjamesX said:


> I have a M. balfouri sitting on a sac right now. I am planning on letting her keep them for a while. Everything I have read says that they do great with the mom and being communal they seldom cannibalize.
> How many days did it take for them to emerge from the sac?
> 
> 
> ~Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## awiec

LordWaffle said:


> M balfouri! I totally need more of those. Totally. Keep me posted on them


I am defiantly interested as well, I feel like your thread is a bad place for me. These guys are not represented well enough so I have to decide if I want to drop 80 on a sling, granted I do have a P.metallica but my second most expensive spider was a $60 subadult female C.darlingi. But I assume they are still a month or two away from being ready to be shipped cause of size and cruddy weather.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69

I wish some would drop a couple of sacs of I. mira


----------



## catfishrod69

Im workin on it. My females have both been paired, but havent done anything. Im not sure if they molted out or not. Might have to get the mature male back and keep trying. 





viper69 said:


> I wish some would drop a couple of sacs of I. mira


----------



## web eviction

Haha this thread just gets bigger all the time! Glad this hobby has you bro! Keep at it man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69

catfishrod69 said:


> Im workin on it. My females have both been paired, but havent done anything. Im not sure if they molted out or not. Might have to get the mature male back and keep trying.


I was only joking too didn't know you had them. Im glad you do, cuz I'd like one for sure. Well you know how females are, always waiting around for them to freshen up


----------



## catfishrod69

Well i have produced them twice now . Only bad thing was when the second sac got dumped in the water dish, and i lost all but 2 slings. Lol i totally understand that.





viper69 said:


> I was only joking too didn't know you had them. Im glad you do, cuz I'd like one for sure. Well you know how females are, always waiting around for them to freshen up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gottarantulas

I paired OBT's and Irido's. Fingers crossed that the respective females will start to "show" in the next few weeks.


----------



## dactylus

LordWaffle said:


> M balfouri! I totally need more of those. Totally. Keep me posted on them


It is good to see that the male that I sent your way really was a stud!  :biggrin:  I would definitely leave the babies with the mother and leave them undisturbed.


----------



## catfishrod69

Well Jason, best of luck to you! Hopefully both of them work out well!





brickster said:


> I paired OBT's and Irido's. Fingers crossed that the respective females will start to "show" in the next few weeks.




---------- Post added 03-30-2014 at 03:19 PM ----------

Thanks David, he definitely was a stud and got alot accomplished in his short mature life. Im gonna go ahead and leave them with her. I hate the idea of some being cannibalized by siblings, but itll be an experience. 





dactylus said:


> It is good to see that the male that I sent your way really was a stud!  :biggrin:  I would definitely leave the babies with the mother and leave them undisturbed.


----------



## catfishrod69

Ceratogyrus marshalli sac pulled. Turned out to be alot more than i thought. 257 good ewls that are darkening up already, and around 20 bad eggs. 






---------- Post added 03-31-2014 at 07:22 PM ----------

Brachypelma vagans

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CitizenNumber9

Lol awww they are so cute!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69

So in breeding, at what point do you (maybe my questions are species specific?)

1. Separate egg sac from female?

2. Separate EWLs apart from each other and actually feed them their first meal?


----------



## awiec

Sir you are going to make me broke, I may have to resort to ramen noodles for a few months.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69

When it comes to pulling egg sacs, i always wait 30 days. Unless its a species like the C. marshalli, other Ceratogyrus, or most baboons. Sometimes i will then pull at 21 days. Because the slings tend to develope faster than others. Its rough getting sling out of the nursery webbing that has hatched out. Also hammock style sacs can be seperated soon after they are laid. When my I.mira ate her first sac, i decided to seperate her on the next one. She double clutched, and the day after she laid it, i seperated her into a larger permanent enclosure, then let the sac sit until they hatched. With non hammock sacs you cant do this as they need the mother to roll the sac to keep the eggs from sticking together. 

When slings are ewls, they are not ready to feed or seperate. You can seperate them at this time, but not feed. I have seperated 1st instar into individual containers, but most of the time i wait until they are hitting 2nd instar. Just depends on the circumstances. If there is alot of cannibalizing, i seperate them. If not, then i wait. Once they hit 2nd instar, then they are ready to be fed, shipped, and moved on. Some slings take an extra molt to look like 2nd instars of other species. Say a P. regalis will look very tarantula like at 2nd instar. But a M. balfouri you will have to wait until 3rd instar before it looks like it is tarantula. If you understand what im saying there. 





viper69 said:


> So in breeding, at what point do you (maybe my questions are species specific?)
> 
> 1. Separate egg sac from female?
> 
> 2. Separate EWLs apart from each other and actually feed them their first meal?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69

Brachypelma sabulosum sac! No pics, but its there .


Tapinauchenius subcaeruleus hitting 2nd instar!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## viper69

catfishrod69 said:


> When it comes to pulling egg sacs, i always wait 30 days. Unless its a species like the C. marshalli, other Ceratogyrus, or most baboons. Sometimes i will then pull at 21 days. Because the slings tend to develope faster than others. Its rough getting sling out of the nursery webbing that has hatched out. Also hammock style sacs can be seperated soon after they are laid. When my I.mira ate her first sac, i decided to seperate her on the next one. She double clutched, and the day after she laid it, i seperated her into a larger permanent enclosure, then let the sac sit until they hatched. With non hammock sacs you cant do this as they need the mother to roll the sac to keep the eggs from sticking together.
> 
> When slings are ewls, they are not ready to feed or seperate. You can seperate them at this time, but not feed. I have seperated 1st instar into individual containers, but most of the time i wait until they are hitting 2nd instar. Just depends on the circumstances. If there is alot of cannibalizing, i seperate them. If not, then i wait. Once they hit 2nd instar, then they are ready to be fed, shipped, and moved on. Some slings take an extra molt to look like 2nd instars of other species. Say a P. regalis will look very tarantula like at 2nd instar. But a M. balfouri you will have to wait until 3rd instar before it looks like it is tarantula. If you understand what im saying there.



Thanks I realize I typed that wrong a bit. I meant feed the little Ts, didn't mean feeding EWLs as I know they have that fat yolk to keep them going for a bit.

I don't think I have ever noticed a difference in web sacs. I'm only familiar with the spherical ones that get rolled around. Or, I assumed they were all the same. Is that species specific or only dependent on if the T species is arboreal vs terrestrial instead? EWLs must be pretty delicate.


----------



## catfishrod69

Ah i see. The hammock style sacs and normal sacs are species, or maybe genus specific. Here are some off the top of my head that make a hammock style sac. P. murinus, C. marshalli, C. darlingi, M. balfouri, I.mira,maybe its a baboon thing? I dont know of any that arent baboons that lay hammock sacs. 





viper69 said:


> Thanks I realize I typed that wrong a bit. I meant feed the little Ts, didn't mean feeding EWLs as I know they have that fat yolk to keep them going for a bit.
> 
> I don't think I have ever noticed a difference in web sacs. I'm only familiar with the spherical ones that get rolled around. Or, I assumed they were all the same. Is that species specific or only dependent on if the T species is arboreal vs terrestrial instead? EWLs must be pretty delicate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poec54

viper69 said:


> EWLs must be pretty delicate.


They are.  After a week or two, they'll flex their stubby little legs just slightly.  When you look at a sac of them, you'll see hundreds of legs moving slightly.  At first instar they're mobile, but still whitish and slow, and full of yolk.  Second instar is a total transformation for most species: hairy, colorful, skinny, and fast.  4 of the Poec species have an extra instar in their early development (formosa, miranda, tigrina, and metallica).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## viper69

catfishrod69 said:


> Ah i see. The hammock style sacs and normal sacs are species, or maybe genus specific. Here are some off the top of my head that make a hammock style sac. P. murinus, C. marshalli, C. darlingi, M. balfouri, I.mira,maybe its a baboon thing? I dont know of any that arent baboons that lay hammock sacs.


I would think hammock style (those are the non-rollers, right?) would be done by arboreals.


----------



## Poec54

viper69 said:


> I would think hammock style (those are the non-rollers, right?) would be done by arboreals.


No, it's the Harpactira subfamily.  My guess is that when the female gets snatched by a baboon, mongoose, or honey badger (a common event in east/south Africa) the hammock sac gets left behind and usually survives.  If it was a ball the female held, the whole family is gone.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shrike

Poec54 said:


> No, it's the Harpactira subfamily.  My guess is that when the female gets snatched by a baboon, mongoose, or honey badger (a common event in east/south Africa) the hammock sac gets left behind and usually survives.  If it was a ball the female held, the whole family is gone.


You sound like a biologist.


----------



## Ceratogyrus

As was said, the Harpactirinae lay hammock sacs.
You then get Heteroscodra, Stromatopelma and Encycrotella that lay fixed sacs.
The hammock sac (like its name suggests) looks like a hammock. Fixed sacs are attached to the inside of the spiders hide, so also can't be rotated either.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## viper69

Ceratogyrus said:


> As was said, the Harpactirinae lay hammock sacs.
> You then get Heteroscodra, Stromatopelma and Encycrotella that lay fixed sacs.
> The hammock sac (like its name suggests) looks like a hammock. Fixed sacs are attached to the inside of the spiders hide, so also can't be rotated either.


Oh, so only the genus Harpactira makes hammock sacs, I thought perhaps others did too. Thanks!


----------



## catfishrod69

I totally forgot about Heteroscodra, Stromatopelma, and Encycrotella! 





Ceratogyrus said:


> As was said, the Harpactirinae lay hammock sacs.
> You then get Heteroscodra, Stromatopelma and Encycrotella that lay fixed sacs.
> The hammock sac (like its name suggests) looks like a hammock. Fixed sacs are attached to the inside of the spiders hide, so also can't be rotated either.




---------- Post added 04-02-2014 at 12:44 AM ----------

Harpactira are a genus in the subfamily Harpactirinae. Other genra like Ceratorgyrus, Stromatopelma, and all other baboon spiders are in the the same subfamily. Thats about as scientific as i can get without catching my brain on fire .





viper69 said:


> Oh, so only the genus Harpactira makes hammock sacs, I thought perhaps others did too. Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poec54

viper69 said:


> Oh, so only the genus Harpactira makes hammock sacs, I thought perhaps others did too. Thanks!


Harpactira subfamily, which includes Pterinochilus, Ceratogyrus, Eucratoscelus, Idiothele, Harpactira, and Harpactirella.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ceratogyrus

Poec54 said:


> Harpactira subfamily, which includes Pterinochilus, Ceratogyrus, Eucratoscelus, Idiothele, Harpactira, and Harpactirella.


Harpactirinae subfamily (the -nae is the important part meaning it's a subfamily I think).
Also includes Augacephalus and Trichognathella.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marijan2

And the Stromatopelminae subfamily consist of Encyocratella, Stromatopelma and Heteroscodra

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69

Ceratogyrus marshalli molting to 1st instar

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## catfishrod69

Ceratogyrus meridionalis female #1



Ceratogyrus meridionalis female #2

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## CitizenNumber9

Awesome John! Now if only I could get my P. scrofa female to stop trying to kill her boyfriend :sarcasm:


----------



## catfishrod69

Thanks! Lol i know what you mean. P. scrofa are usually kinda rough to pair. Have you tried placing her into his enclosure, or placing both of them into a neutral enclosure?


----------



## CitizenNumber9

catfishrod69 said:


> Thanks! Lol i know what you mean. P. scrofa are usually kinda rough to pair. Have you tried placing her into his enclosure, or placing both of them into a neutral enclosure?


Not yet, I will try that though! I didn't realize those were options lol. There isn't a whole lot of info on breeding the genus.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## awiec

Interesting, a Ceratogyrus with no horn, but that carapace is rather handsome.


----------



## catfishrod69

Yep this species has no horn! You should see the coloring on the female's carapace and abdomens! Ill try to get a pic sometime.





awiec said:


> Interesting, a Ceratogyrus with no horn, but that carapace is rather handsome.


----------



## Mike41793

I love my C. meridionalis! It's hopefully gunna mature for me next molt. I love Ceratogyrus  

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LordWaffle

I'm really starting to get into genus Ceratogyrus.  I've got some darlingis that I absolutely love.  I intend to pick up some marshallis as well.  I had no idea meridonalis didn't have a horn though.  Guess I'll have to get some of them too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike41793

LordWaffle said:


> I'm really starting to get into genus Ceratogyrus.  I've got some darlingis that I absolutely love.  I intend to pick up some marshallis as well.  I had no idea meridonalis didn't have a horn though.  Guess I'll have to get some of them too!


They're awesome! Great eaters, no hairs to flick, good decorators/burrowers, look cool and/or have the horns. They can be speedy but almost always will run back into their burrow if disturbed. The only time I'm seen threat displays is during a transfer. Definitely get some more. And don't forget about the sanderi, you need one of them too!!  

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69

Poecilotheria fasciata molting to 2nd instar!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## LordWaffle

Fasciata, smithi, miranda and tigrinawesseli are all I need to complete my Poecimon collection. Gotta catch me all. See what I did there? God I'm a dork.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poec54

LordWaffle said:


> Fasciata, smithi, miranda and tigrinawesseli are all I need to complete my Poecimon collection. Gotta catch me all.


You've got the other 9 species?


----------



## LordWaffle

Poec54 said:


> You've got the other 9 species?


No, I've only got 8' Rufilata, ornata, metallica, regalis, formosa, striata, vittata, and subfusca highland and lowland.  The other i wouldn't even know where to begin shopping for, so I can't count them in my list of wanted pokies.

---------- Post added 04-07-2014 at 05:00 PM ----------

I'm not even going to attempt to spell it, I fail every time.


----------



## CitizenNumber9

LordWaffle said:


> No, I've only got 8' Rufilata, ornata, metallica, regalis, formosa, striata, vittata, and subfusca highland and lowland.  The other i wouldn't even know where to begin shopping for, so I can't count them in my list of wanted pokies.
> 
> ---------- Post added 04-07-2014 at 05:00 PM ----------
> 
> I'm not even going to attempt to spell it, I fail every time.


That was 9 species you listed


----------



## LordWaffle

Highland and lowland subfusca are the same species, hanumavilasumica (did I even spell that right this time) is the 9th I'm thinking of. I'm unaware of any other that could be found with the right connections.


----------



## CitizenNumber9

LordWaffle said:


> Highland and lowland subfusca are the same species, hanumavilasumica (did I even spell that right this time) is the 9th I'm thinking of. I'm unaware of any other that could be found with the right connections.


 Ahhhhhh ok


----------



## Poec54

LordWaffle said:


> Highland and lowland subfusca are the same species, hanumavilasumica (did I even spell that right this time) is the 9th I'm thinking of. I'm unaware of any other that could be found with the right connections.


There's currently 13 species in the USA, counting highland (subfusca) and lowland (bara) as one species.


----------



## LordWaffle

Poec54 said:


> There's currently 13 species in the USA, counting highland (subfusca) and lowland (bara) as one species.


Right. That's what I was saying. Hanumavilasumica (spelling?) is the 13th, right? I've never been able to find it anywhere so I kinda stopped looking.


----------



## viper69

Poec54 said:


> There's currently 13 species in the USA, counting highland (subfusca) and lowland (bara) as one species.



So are they really one species? Or rather does anyone know for scientific certainty. Or that is another Avic scenario?


----------



## Poec54

LordWaffle said:


> Right. That's what I was saying. Hanumavilasumica (spelling?) is the 13th, right? I've never been able to find it anywhere so I kinda stopped looking.


You got the spelling right.  I just use 'hanuma' as the name is absurdly long, same goes for 'tigrina.'

There's hanumas for sale periodically.  Keep an eye out.  Might as well go all the way when you're this close and get that species too.  We need to keep each other updated on what MM's we have.

---------- Post added 04-07-2014 at 08:01 PM ----------




viper69 said:


> So are they really one species? Or rather does anyone know for scientific certainty. Or that is another Avic scenario?


Supposedly the same, although in much of Europe they still use 'bara.'  Some of us aren't totally convinced they're the same species, or if they are, may a subspecies (which could be the case with all the Avics that are close to Avic avic).


----------



## LordWaffle

It would be really cool if we could get confirmation of a subspecies of tarantula. Arboreal or not.


----------



## Poec54

LordWaffle said:


> It would be really cool if we could get confirmation of a subspecies of tarantula. Arboreal or not.


I'm thinking Avic avic is a prime candidate.  There's at least half a dozen described 'species' that are very similar.


----------



## awiec

catfishrod69 said:


> Poecilotheria fasciata molting to 2nd instar!


If all goes well this month one of these little guys are going home with me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69

Poec54 said:


> I'm thinking Avic avic is a prime candidate.  There's at least half a dozen described 'species' that are very similar.


I agree. When you look at the boards in Europe etc, there's a reasonable amount of discussion that many of the "species" could in fact be locality differences and perhaps nothing more. They are all based off the original paper describing Avic avic. There really aren't many definitive species of Avic, but there are a ton of Avic sp this/that/the next thing.

When it comes to taxonomy I fully believe in cladistics, I also know there is value in pulling in DNA as well, particularly for subspecies identification.


----------



## catfishrod69

Poecilotheria regalis female #2 sac pulled. 82 good ewls, and alot of undeveloped eggs.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## catfishrod69

Psalmopoeus irminia hitting 2nd instar




Stromatopelma calceatum female #4

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## catfishrod69

Cyriocosmus elegans hooking up. Thats the male sticking out, i couldnt get a good shot. 



Hapalopus sp. Colombia Large sac!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## catfishrod69

Poecilotheria regalis molting to 1st instar

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## awiec

^^

So adorable, my regalis finally molted out of being a 1 inch ball of fuzz and is looking more like a proper pokie now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69

Psalmopoeus irminia female #2

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## catfishrod69

Pterinochilus chordatus! This one took a while as the female was super gentle and receptive, but the male was scared to death. Very excited about these! Male is on loan from BigB.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## catfishrod69

Cyriocosmus elegans sac! Only took 12 days lol. It looks like the webbing around the sac is a little thin, im hoping she adds more to it, or atleast it will be ok that way.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## web eviction

Sweet man! Hopefully that sac holds up? My girls sac was pretty big but wrapped much thicker... 
But hey if it stays good at least you can see the progress   I had 1st instars at like 33 days I think it was.


----------



## catfishrod69

Yeah i sure hope it does man! I figure ill pull this one a little early, maybe at ewl stage. Probably 25 days.


----------



## catfishrod69

Well my question as to the C. elegans sac having enough webbing wrapped around it is now answered. 



Tapinauchenius plumipes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poec54

Have you had EWL Poecs with dark abdomens?  I've got two fascata sacs now, both EWL's, and in one sac, half of them have dark abdomens (with light head and legs), and the other half are all light, as normal.  Never seen dark abdomens at the EWL stage before with any T that I can remember (and well before molting), and it's strange that half the sac is like that.  They're all starting to darken for their first shed, we'll see if any differences persist after that.


----------



## catfishrod69

Dont believe i do remember seeing any like that. Usually the tips of the legs darken up more before a molt. I dont remember my fasciata ewls looking that way either. Got any pics? Wouldnt say it could be a color phase thing, cause as far as i know i havent heard of fasciata have another phase. Akward...





Poec54 said:


> Have you had EWL Poecs with dark abdomens?  I've got two fascata sacs now, both EWL's, and in one sac, half of them have dark abdomens (with light head and legs), and the other half are all light, as normal.  Never seen dark abdomens at the EWL stage before with any T that I can remember (and well before molting), and it's strange that half the sac is like that.  They're all starting to darken for their first shed, we'll see if any differences persist after that.


----------



## JZC

I'm inferring the elegans sack was eaten?


----------



## catfishrod69

Not yet, still looks just like it does in the pic. Im debating on digging her up and trying to get the sac from her. I could try putting the eggs in a incubator and see what happens. Probably wont work out, but ill decide tomorrow.





JZC said:


> I'm inferring the elegans sack was eaten?


----------



## catfishrod69

Brachypelma sabulosum sac pulled. There is 766 good 1st instars!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CitizenNumber9

HOLY GUACAMOLE!!!!!!!! Can I buy 100 for $10.00?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## web eviction

That is a whole lot of creepy crawly's!  Congrats on another good sac man!!
sooo. . . When your lady is layin in bed at night... do you creep in thumpin ur pedepalps to see if she is in the mood? Lol!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69

OMG That is some funny stuff bro! LOL. Unfortunately she is a bit territorial and i have to coax her into a neutral enclosure . But sometimes she drums back!





web eviction said:


> That is a whole lot of creepy crawly's!  Congrats on another good sac man!!
> sooo. . . When your lady is layin in bed at night... do you creep in thumpin ur pedepalps to see if she is in the mood? Lol!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## awiec

Sir do you want me to sell my koi fish? Fortunately the local reptile show is this week and I need to buy some roaches so I will hold off a bit longer


----------



## catfishrod69

Poecilotheria regalis hitting 2nd instar



Hapalopus sp. Colombia Large sac pulled. There is 279 good 1st instar, and about 30 ewls, that may or may not be alive.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## paassatt

Nice job on the _P. chordatus_ sac. That's a species I wish I saw more of in classifieds and whatnot.


----------



## catfishrod69

Actually i dont have a chordatus sac yet . I just got her paired once, and now waiting to see if she molts out or not.





paassatt said:


> Nice job on the _P. chordatus_ sac. That's a species I wish I saw more of in classifieds and whatnot.


----------



## catfishrod69

Idiothele mira female #1

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Poec54

catfishrod69 said:


> Idiothele mira female #1


Is the female just coming out of her retreat?


----------



## catfishrod69

Yeah, he was drumming on the door, and i could tell she was drumming just inside the hole. As soon as her toes were sticking out, he was trying to pair with her haha.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69

Poecilotheria fasciata female #2 sac



Guess what this is! Yep, you are looking at my first triple clutch! Psalmopoeus irminia female #1

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## awiec

^^^

Take care of that little lady, she deserves a few big fat roaches after all of that.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## catfishrod69

Brachypelma sabulosum hitting 2nd instar



Hapalopus sp. Colombia Large hitting 2nd instar

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## friendttyy

Hi catfish. Just wanted to know if you ship them to SA. Saving up for some pokies


----------



## Ceratogyrus

Importing tarantulas into SA is illegal without a permit and considering no permits have ever been issued, best to just look for captive bred spiders here. Most species of pokie have been bred in SA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69

^ What he said. Unfortunately i only ship in the US.


----------



## catfishrod69

Ceratogyrus darlingi double clutch



Idiothele mira female #2 sac



Eucratoscelus pachypus



Pterinochilus lugardi female #3



Psalmopoeus cambridgei

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## catfishrod69

Idiothele mira female #1 sac

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Poec54

catfishrod69 said:


> Idiothele mira female #1 sac


Is that ball or hammock sac?


----------



## catfishrod69

They are hammock sacs. It just looks that way because i pulled it out of her tunnel. These two sacs were laid recently, and i pulled them and placed them in the incubator. Dont want the females getting hungry on them. 





Poec54 said:


> Is that ball or hammock sac?


----------



## Poec54

catfishrod69 said:


> They are hammock sacs. It just looks that way because i pulled it out of her tunnel. These two sacs were laid recently, and i pulled them and placed them in the incubator. Dont want the females getting hungry on them.


I'd be too afraid of taking out a hammock sac and doing some damage.  I'd rather take the female out of the cage temporarily and leave the sac in place, especially with a high ticket species like that.


----------



## catfishrod69

Its really not too bad. They mostly attach it with 2 support webbings from the sides. Just grab hold of one side of the webbing with tweezers, and it pulls loose easily. Then get hol d of the other side and repeat. I much prefer hammock sacs to regular sacs. Because they seem to have a greater success rate, less chances of getting eaten, hatch quicker, and are just alot easier to deal with.





Poec54 said:


> I'd be too afraid of taking out a hammock sac and doing some damage.  I'd rather take the female out of the cage temporarily and leave the sac in place, especially with a high ticket species like that.


----------



## friendttyy

Ceratogyrus said:


> Importing tarantulas into SA is illegal without a permit and considering no permits have ever been issued, best to just look for captive bred spiders here. Most species of pokie have been bred in SA


......Awww damn laws... waiting for male p.regalis to mature

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BrettG

Cngrats on the mira,John,we just hatched some out ourselves...And a pachypus MM....wow...GL with that one!


----------



## catfishrod69

^ Holy Crap! Thanks bro! Congrats on the mira man. I think this makes sacs number 4 and 5, or so. Lol yeah that pachypus mm is on loan, i didnt even know they made them!





BrettG said:


> Cngrats on the mira,John,we just hatched some out ourselves...And a pachypus MM....wow...GL with that one!


----------



## BrettG

catfishrod69 said:


> ^ Holy Crap! Thanks bro! Congrats on the mira man. I think this makes sacs number 4 and 5, or so. Lol yeah that pachypus mm is on loan, i didnt even know they made them!


LOL....Got married,got a house,new job,etc...and the collection has suffered...But we still have a few things brewing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69

BrettG said:


> LOL....Got married,got a house,new job,etc...and the collection has suffered...But we still have a few things brewing


If you aren't having a huriana hatch out, nothing is brewing then


----------



## BrettG

That's a whooooollllle nother thread....





viper69 said:


> If you aren't having a huriana hatch out, nothing is brewing then


----------



## viper69

BrettG said:


> That's a whooooollllle nother thread....


Haha.I hope it's a thread with a sac or EWL


----------



## spiderengineer

catfishrod69 said:


> Pterinochilus lugardi female #3


is that my male by chance :biggrin:


----------



## catfishrod69

It sure is! He just paired with female number 2 today. Pic coming tomorrow of that one. 





spiderengineer said:


> is that my male by chance :biggrin:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spiderengineer

catfishrod69 said:


> It sure is! He just paired with female number 2 today. Pic coming tomorrow of that one.


nice, can't wait to see it


----------



## catfishrod69

Psalmopoeus langenbucheri, male on loan from Philth.




Pterinochilus lugardi female #3




Idiothele mira sac#1 hatched, 1st instars




Idiothele mira sac #2 hatching into ewls




Psalmopoeus irminia triple clutch pulled. Doesnt look very well. A handful of slings are alive, but who knows if they will make it.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## awiec

Hoping the little ones pull through but that P.lugardi...oh my, I wonder if I have enough experience to get one, I must research.


----------



## catfishrod69

Thanks! Im sure you could. They are not as bad as P. murinus.


----------



## antinous

Ouch, hope the P. lugardi EWLs pull through. Love the little I. mira's though! You should let me know when you put them up for sale  Haha


----------



## awiec

catfishrod69 said:


> Thanks! Im sure you could. They are not as bad as P. murinus.


Well I do have an angry P.muticus so I may have some good experience and I've raised much faster spiders so I suppose I could get used to the personality as it grows.


----------



## catfishrod69

Well those are P. irminia, and 1st instar. But thanks a ton! I. mira are a great species. I should have some available soonish.





theReptileGuy said:


> Ouch, hope the P. lugardi EWLs pull through. Love the little I. mira's though! You should let me know when you put them up for sale  Haha




---------- Post added 06-30-2014 at 08:04 AM ----------

You would be fine then.





awiec said:


> Well I do have an angry P.muticus so I may have some good experience and I've raised much faster spiders so I suppose I could get used to the personality as it grows.


----------



## antinous

catfishrod69 said:


> Well those are P. irminia, and 1st instar. But thanks a ton! I. mira are a great species. I should have some available soonish.


Of course they are haha, sorry I was scrolling through and misnamed it in my post.
I'll keep an open ear and eye out! haha


----------



## skippydude

[video=youtube;tJgN47KYh9k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=tJgN47KYh9k[/video]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69

Congrats on the chromatus pairing! My female Nhandus just chase the males like lightning, and try to kill them. One of the reasons Nhandu isnt much interest to me.


----------



## LythSalicaria

Started reading this thread from page one a few days ago - all I can say is WOW, and thank you.  You have me wanting to try my hand at breeding once my slings mature. Love all the pics; your specimens are gorgeous. I like your A. genic, P. irminia and C. marshalli females especially. Can't wait to see more of your work.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## catfishrod69

Well thanks very much! Im just a average guy, who tosses spiders in together in his spare time haha. Not to say i havent paired up to 6 species all at once though. Ill be adding more pics probably tonight. Glad that you like the thread. 





LythSalicaria said:


> Started reading this thread from page one a few days ago - all I can say is WOW, and thank you.  You have me wanting to try my hand at breeding once my slings mature. Love all the pics; your specimens are gorgeous. I like your A. genic, P. irminia and C. marshalli females especially. Can't wait to see more of your work.


----------



## skippydude

catfishrod69 said:


> Congrats on the chromatus pairing! My female Nhandus just chase the males like lightning, and try to kill them. One of the reasons Nhandu isnt much interest to me.


First time I paired him with my gal, he just kept running away
So I gave him a chance with another fellas female, she grabbed a hold of him with a vengeance and by the time we got them separated he was leaking pretty good from his carapace 
A few days in ICU and a 10 days vacation from being a gigolo and he was good as new.
Second pairing with my gentle natured female went way better as you saw from the video
My friends N chromatus has been power fed since the incident, we're going to give the little guy another chance to stick it to her tomorrow


----------



## MatthewM1

Good luck with the langenbucheri, ill be all over that if you hatch out a sac =)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## catfishrod69

Well if you end up needing another male, i have one. I have given up on pairing some species, chromatus being one of them. Good luck with the other pairings!





skippydude said:


> First time I paired him with my gal, he just kept running away
> So I gave him a chance with another fellas female, she grabbed a hold of him with a vengeance and by the time we got them separated he was leaking pretty good from his carapace
> A few days in ICU and a 10 days vacation from being a gigolo and he was good as new.
> Second pairing with my gentle natured female went way better as you saw from the video
> My friends N chromatus has been power fed since the incident, we're going to give the little guy another chance to stick it to her tomorrow


----------



## catfishrod69

Heterothele gabonensis female #2 sac



Brachypelma vagans sac



Idiothele mira sac#1 slings molting to 2nd instar

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antinous

So I should be receiving some H. gabonensis and I. mira in the mail soon right? Haha.

Congrats on the egg sacs!


----------



## catfishrod69

Well, i might be keeping every single gabonensis to myself! Depends on if the guy i loaned my male to gets lucky or not. Im looking to have around 20 females of this species. Thanks!





Pampho85 said:


> So I should be receiving some H. gabonensis and I. mira in the mail soon right? Haha.
> 
> Congrats on the egg sacs!


----------



## awiec

You keep on breeding more thing and I'm running out of room; my males need to mature faster

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## friendttyy

catfishrod69 said:


> Brachypelma vagans sac
> 
> 
> 
> Idiothele mira sac#1 slings molting to 2nd instar


 Congrats on the sacs!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antinous

Then you wouldn't mind if I took the I. mira slings off your hands then 

I'm pretty jealous of your collection to be honest!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tivia

That Brachypelma vagans is booootiful! :love:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69

Unfortunately my Heterothele gabonensis female #2 ate her sac . But...

Heterothele gabonensis female #1 sac



Heterothele villosella female #1 sac



Idiothele mira sac #2 slings hit 2nd instar



Stromatopelma calceatum female #3 sac



Lasiodora parahybana

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## awiec

Hey when those H.gabonesis or H.villosella are ready let me know, I think I can make some more room on my shelf


----------



## catfishrod69

Okie dokie i sure will.


----------



## catfishrod69

Idiothele mira female #1 double clutch



Brachypelma vagans sac pulled, there are 1008 good 1st instar.






---------- Post added 08-16-2014 at 12:33 PM ----------

Brachypelma vagans hitting 2nd instar



Poecilotheria vittata female #2 sac



Pterinochilus lugardi female #2 sac



Heterothele gabonensis female #1 sac was eaten, but female #2 double clutched



Grammostola rosea RCF sac



Psalmopoeus pulcher female #1



Stromatopelma calceatum female #3 sac pulled. Alot of eggs were not fertilized, so there is about 65 ewls.




Stromatopelma calceatum ewls molting to 1st instar

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## awiec

oh dear what are you going to do with 1,000 slings? Do whole sale people really buy that many

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69

1008 of them...WOW, that's a prolific species!!!! Cool pics Catfish...appreciate it a lot!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69

Lol well half of them are from a breeding loan, but they are already spoken for. I owe a guy for some snakes, and he buys wholesale. So luckily, tomorrow ill be packing up about 950 slings to ship to him. 





awiec said:


> oh dear what are you going to do with 1,000 slings? Do whole sale people really buy that many

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69

catfishrod69 said:


> Lol well half of them are from a breeding loan, but they are already spoken for. I owe a guy for some snakes, and he buys wholesale. So luckily, tomorrow ill be packing up about 950 slings to ship to him.



Oooo snake credits..sounds cool! What type of snakes?


----------



## ZergFront

OMG, that tiny little mommy spider! <3

 Great pictures as always, catfish!


----------



## awiec

catfishrod69 said:


> Lol well half of them are from a breeding loan, but they are already spoken for. I owe a guy for some snakes, and he buys wholesale. So luckily, tomorrow ill be packing up about 950 slings to ship to him.


That sounds like a big ball of fun


----------



## catfishrod69

Forgot to reply lol. Just got the snakes in yesterday. Its a proven pair of het pied ball pythons.


----------



## friendttyy

Need...more...pokies...need...call of duty....advanced warfare...no funds lol. My male regalis matured


----------



## awiec

friendttyy said:


> Need...more...pokies...need...call of duty....advanced warfare...no funds lol. My male regalis matured


Take that as a good sign, you can either sell him straight up or do a breeding loan. For example a bunch of b.vegans slings got traded for some snakes.


----------



## friendttyy

awiec said:


> Take that as a good sign, you can either sell him straight up or do a breeding loan. For example a bunch of b.vegans slings got traded for some snakes.


 good point!


----------



## catfishrod69

Lol i just beat black ops 2. Need to get ghosts (already beat it), and advanced warfare. Love those games. Well thats what males will do i guess.





friendttyy said:


> Need...more...pokies...need...call of duty....advanced warfare...no funds lol. My male regalis matured




---------- Post added 08-21-2014 at 07:42 AM ----------

Yeah thats a good example for sure.





awiec said:


> Take that as a good sign, you can either sell him straight up or do a breeding loan. For example a bunch of b.vegans slings got traded for some snakes.


----------



## Phlerr

John I didn't know u played COD.....what console are u on?


----------



## catfishrod69

For sure man. Why the only true console in existance! PS3 . Right now im working on Fallout New Vegas. 





Phlerr said:


> John I didn't know u played COD.....what console are u on?


----------



## Mike41793

Congrats on all the sacs! Lots of vagans too man!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69

Heterothele villosella female #1 double clutched, no picture. 

Idiothele mira double clutch pulled, have already molted to 2nd instar. 





Poecilotheria striata female #1 sac



Poecilotheria vittata female #2 sac pulled, 124 good ewls





Stromatopelma calceatum molting to 2nd instar

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Austin S.

Congratulations on the huge success rate! Just spent a large amount of time going through every page, its incredible! 
Happen to have any pictures of your incubator/s setup? I can picture a full room, shelves in a line down each wall with a ton of tubberware lol. 
Congrats again!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69

Thanks! Here is my main incubator setup, http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/sho...cubator-tutorial&highlight=incubator+tutorial. But alot of the time anymore, i just use a delicup with either slings hanging in a coffee filter over water or moist coco fiber, or actually on the moist coco fiber. And my room is way less arranged than that lol. Its just stack this and that wherever i can find a place to. Im slowly working on cleaning and rearranging it. 





Austin S. said:


> Congratulations on the huge success rate! Just spent a large amount of time going through every page, its incredible!
> Happen to have any pictures of your incubator/s setup? I can picture a full room, shelves in a line down each wall with a ton of tubberware lol.
> Congrats again!


----------



## pyro fiend

gah every time i see this thread bumped i want a sack of ewl  hopefully soon.. ish..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Austin S.

Awesome. Thanks for sharing that link.


----------



## Blue Jaye

Wow 1008 babies, that makes me grateful my vagens only had 404 and now seems like a small sack lol I can't imagine how long it takes you to feed slings. Thank you so much for always sharing your pairing and the wonderful pictures !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69

Yeah 1008 was definitely a crazy number! Luckily im going to try not to breed species that produce that many, as often any more. Most of the time my slings move very quickly so i usually dont have much feeding time involved. Sometimes sacs are spoken for before they even hatch, or sometimes even laid.


----------



## awiec

catfishrod69 said:


> Yeah 1008 was definitely a crazy number! Luckily im going to try not to breed species that produce that many, as often any more. Most of the time my slings move very quickly so i usually dont have much feeding time involved. Sometimes sacs are spoken for before they even hatch, or sometimes even laid.


So you're sayin you have a spider mill going on?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69

Haha pretty much i guess.

---------- Post added 09-10-2014 at 10:12 AM ----------

Cyriocosmus bertae

Watching Cyriocosmus pair is like watching road construction take place. You know eventually it will be finished, but you dont know if it will be finished by the time cars are flying, and no longer need roads or not.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69

Poecilotheria vittata hitting 1st instar

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## awiec

Can already start seeing their little fish ribs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69

awiec said:


> So you're sayin you have a spider mill going on?


Let's put it this way, if his Ts were really people, Catfish would be on the INS's hit list, priority number 1, ahead of Mexico. Thank god his foreign residents are legal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69

Brachypelma albopilosum

This female was donated to me by Blut und ehre, when my female died in the cold last winter. 



Pterinochilus chordatus female #2

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## catfishrod69

Stromatopelma calceatum female #4

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## catfishrod69

Heterothele gabonensis female #1 with her triple clutch

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## viper69

catfishrod69 said:


> Heterothele gabonensis female #1 with her triple clutch


Man she's tiny compared to other Ts, I like the small ones! Congrats on trip clutch. How many do they produce in a sac usually?

Also, is Rick's pick here an usually colorful example of this species? I wasn't sure if you have seen any others of this pretty species. They SORTA remind me of Blue Fangs w/their leg banding.

http://www.birdspiders.com/gallery/...abonensis-Lucas-1858-female-Gabon-West-Africa


----------



## awiec

catfishrod69 said:


> Heterothele gabonensis female #1 with her triple clutch


This makes me very happy, you've made my day. Maybe one day you'll have enough to actually share or take over a small country


----------



## catfishrod69

Haha her and her sister are 1 1/4". Those sacs are half the size of a dime! You should try stealing a sac that small from a female that has a death grip on it! Well that sac had about 21 in it, but unfortunately i popped a few trying to get them loose from the inner webbing of the sac, so i have 14 eggs in the incubator. Yeah Rick's pic is dead on. My female is just in need of a molt. Both females have dropped 3 sacs, so they are kind of bland in color right now. If one of them molts, ill get them out and do my best to get a good shot of them, but i doubt my photography skills will be as well as that pic! They are an awesome species for sure, however they are very very very aggravating! 





viper69 said:


> Man she's tiny compared to other Ts, I like the small ones! Congrats on trip clutch. How many do they produce in a sac usually?
> 
> Also, is Rick's pick here an usually colorful example of this species? I wasn't sure if you have seen any others of this pretty species. They SORTA remind me of Blue Fangs w/their leg banding.
> 
> http://www.birdspiders.com/gallery/...abonensis-Lucas-1858-female-Gabon-West-Africa




---------- Post added 11-02-2014 at 10:15 AM ----------

Well i wish. But unfortunately it turns out these females care deeply about their sacs, until somewhere around day 15, then they get really hungry! Out of 2 females, both females triple clutching, which makes 6 sacs, im down to 14 eggs in the incubator. This sac was laid 4 or 5 days ago. I had 4 sacs eaten, one i pulled, and had a egg develop into a ewl, but it died. So far i havent gotten anything out of those 5 sacs. So hopefully this number 6 sac will provide atleast a few slings. You would think a very communal species like this would be atleast a little nicer to their unborn young.. 





awiec said:


> This makes me very happy, you've made my day. Maybe one day you'll have enough to actually share or take over a small country




---------- Post added 11-02-2014 at 11:36 AM ----------

Cyriocosmus bertae

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69

Pterinochilus chordatus female #2 sac!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antinous

Congrats on the sac man! You have to put me on the waiting list for one of those, I've been looking for them everywhere! Haha


----------



## catfishrod69

Thanks! Will do. I will more than likely be holding onto the whole sac until spring, when the weather is better. They have started becoming ewls . 





Pampho85 said:


> Congrats on the sac man! You have to put me on the waiting list for one of those, I've been looking for them everywhere! Haha


----------



## antinous

catfishrod69 said:


> Thanks! Will do. I will more than likely be holding onto the whole sac until spring, when the weather is better. They have started becoming ewls .


That's even better! I've been wanting to place orders, but not sure if I'm allowed to ask for them to be shipped until spring.

What's the temperament on these guys? Similar to _lugardi_ or _murinus_?


----------



## catfishrod69

They are similar to lugardi. Neither are as defensive or confrontational as murinus. 





Pampho85 said:


> That's even better! I've been wanting to place orders, but not sure if I'm allowed to ask for them to be shipped until spring.
> 
> What's the temperament on these guys? Similar to _lugardi_ or _murinus_?


----------



## catfishrod69

Pterinochilus chordatus ewls

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## catfishrod69

Poecilotheria vittata sac



Pterinochilus lugardi female #1 double clutch

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## catfishrod69

Pterinochilus lugardi female #2 double clutch



Pterinochilus chordatus hit 2nd instar

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## catfishrod69

Cyriocosmus bertae sac



Pterinochilus lugardi female #1 sac opened, ewls



Ceratogyrus marshalli female #2

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## catfishrod69

Poecilotheria vittata sac pulled, ewls



Pterinochilus lugardi sac #1 slings molted to 1st instar



Pterinochilus lugardi sac #2 slings molted to 1st instar

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## viper69

Nice pics sweet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69

Poecilotheria regalis female #2 sac

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69

Pterinochilus lugardi sac #1 molted to 2nd instar



Poecilotheria vittata molted to 1st instar

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## awiec

Why do you insist on posting things that makes me want to ring up my credit card? 

Though it's fabulous that the more cool baboons are getting some love


----------



## catfishrod69

Your welcome . Im glad to produce some of the less seen ones.





awiec said:


> Why do you insist on posting things that makes me want to ring up my credit card?
> 
> Though it's fabulous that the more cool baboons are getting some love


----------



## catfishrod69

Heterothele gabonensis female #2 sac



Pterinochilus lugardi sac #2 slings hit 2nd instar



Brachypelma albopilosum sac

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dactylus

Congrats!!  I'd love to pick a few of these up from you when they are ready to go!



catfishrod69 said:


> Pterinochilus chordatus ewls


----------



## catfishrod69

Poecilotheria vittata hitting 2nd instar



Poecilotheria regalis female #2 sac pulled, all ewls, no bad eggs

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## viper69

Very cool, those tiny little monsters will chowing down on large crickets in no time. I like that top photo with the different devo. stages. Thanks Catfish!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## klawfran3

catfishrod69 said:


> Poecilotheria vittata hitting 2nd instar


Woah you actually got one mid molt in that photo, upper part of the image! Beautiful pictures, thank you for sharing! My urge to buy more spiders is tingling.... haha


----------



## catfishrod69

Poecilotheria regalis hit 1st instar

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## catfishrod69

Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli sac!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## catfishrod69

Ceratogyrus darlingi



Ceratogyrus marshalli female #1



What happens to a mature male Ceratogyrus marshalli when the female goes from receptive to hungry faster than i can go from watching to intervening. 



Cyriocosmus bertae double clutch. HOLY CRAP, Cyriocosmus double clutch?!?! She ate her first sac the day i was going to pull it, praying for this one.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## fuzzyavics72

Hey John, congrats on the new sacs. Is that the same C darlingi that already produced four sacs for you?


----------



## catfishrod69

She sure is. I love this female. She is laid back, always gentle with males, and a great producer.


----------



## pyro fiend

awe man.. poor marshalli =[ did not need that image in my head when im pairing some T's [dif sp] within next few days =\

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## awiec

I would say can I borrow that male but my female darlingi hasn't molted in a year so with my luck she'd molt right after I pair her.


----------



## catfishrod69

Warm her up and feed her well. Although my girl likes to double clutch so i should be swarming in slings, again.





awiec said:


> I would say can I borrow that male but my female darlingi hasn't molted in a year so with my luck she'd molt right after I pair her.


----------



## dactylus

catfishrod69 said:


> Warm her up and feed her well. Although my girl likes to double clutch so i should be swarming in slings, again.


Best of luck!

:clap:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## awiec

catfishrod69 said:


> Warm her up and feed her well. Although my girl likes to double clutch so i should be swarming in slings, again.


She is very bountiful in the bottom department, I'm sure with the summer she will get a new dress.


----------



## catfishrod69

More than likely. Ill probably pair my female one more time, then keep the male cooled down and on hold. 





awiec said:


> She is very bountiful in the bottom department, I'm sure with the summer she will get a new dress.


----------



## catfishrod69

Cup-O-regalis

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Poec54

catfishrod69 said:


> Cup-O-regalis


_'I'll take one of your 'cup-O-regalis, and make it to go.'_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pyro fiend

Poec54 said:


> _'I'll take one of your 'cup-O-regalis, and make it to go.'_


Bahahaha oh dont want to sitaround with your first one a d chat a lol and a second to go? Lmao


----------



## Poec54

catfishrod69 said:


> [
> What happens to a mature male Ceratogyrus marshalli when the female goes from receptive to hungry faster than i can go from watching to intervening.


I just paired up a darlingi female, she's my biggest, and with a fat abdomen.  The male was small and wiry.  Within a minute she tapped in response to him, and approached, looking eager.  As his front legs touched her, she could tell he was small; she changed her mind and decided to instantly grab him and eat him instead.  Poor little guy, he had big aspirations.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69

That really sucks. Too bad you couldnt have known that was going to happen before hand, and placed the female into a nuetral enclosure to get her out of her element. I do that sometimes. One thing i hate is when you get a big beautiful mature male, and he ends up being worthless. But then sometimes the smallest of mature males make the best efforts. Just depends on their individuality. 





Poec54 said:


> I just paired up a darlingi female, she's my biggest, and with a fat abdomen.  The male was small and wiry.  Within a minute she tapped in response to him, and approached, looking eager.  As his front legs touched her, she could tell he was small; she changed her mind and decided to instantly grab him and eat him instead.  Poor little guy, he had big aspirations.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poec54

catfishrod69 said:


> That really sucks. Too bad you couldnt have known that was going to happen before hand, and placed the female into a nuetral enclosure to get her out of her element. I do that sometimes. One thing i hate is when you get a big beautiful mature male, and he ends up being worthless. But then sometimes the smallest of mature males make the best efforts. Just depends on their individuality.


I've had tiny males breed successfully (although they didn't survive the encounters), so I thought this guy would get an insertion and I'd get him out right after.  I could almost see the female thinking:_ 'Oh, you're a little one.  Today just isn't your day.'_


----------



## Blueandbluer

LOVE that cup o' regalis picture! That's a lot of fuzzy butts and legs!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69

Yeah sometimes it doesnt work out no matter what. Ive had tiny males do amazing jobs, go back in for seconds and thirds, and make it out just fine. Then get paired with multiple females. I had a tiny male P. lugardi try with everything he had with all three of my females. One female was even barricaded shut in webbing, and he tore it open and made her come out. The largest female was 3 times his size, and was vicious to him, but he kept following her right back inside her hide. I eventually gave up on all three females, and left him overnight with the biggest female. Next day he was gone. But he tried very hard. 





Poec54 said:


> I've had tiny males breed successfully (although they didn't survive the encounters), so I thought this guy would get an insertion and I'd get him out right after.  I could almost see the female thinking:_ 'Oh, you're a little one.  Today just isn't your day.'_


----------



## catfishrod69

Cyriocosmus bertae sac pulled. Not good, so far still eggs. Probably wont develop.


----------



## Poec54

Speaking of tiny males, I just had an I mira male mature, at not much over 2".  Is this the norm for them?


----------



## catfishrod69

Yeah thats normal. Right around 2.5".


----------



## pyro fiend

catfishrod69 said:


> Yeah thats normal. Right around 2.5".


holy cow.. dwarf is almost an understatement on a 2" T lol


----------



## awiec

pyro fiend said:


> holy cow.. dwarf is almost an understatement on a 2" T lol


I've caught local fishing spiders bigger than that, kudos to them though, you have to be very tenacious to go up to a lady twice your size.


----------



## catfishrod69

Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli sac pulled. There is 85 great looking ewls. Also i might have a Poecilotheria rufilata sac, but she is webbed up so much i cant see in.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Angel Minkov

Great job! Keep them coming

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69

Idiothele mira

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## viper69

catfishrod69 said:


> Idiothele mira


Did he become lunch?


----------



## catfishrod69

Nope everything went super gentle. He was still tapping on her as she was trying to find a lid to her happy place. Thats when i made him quit, and helped her find a tunnel. 
This species is very gentle when pairing.


----------



## Blue Jaye

Good job little guy , awesome thank you for posting a pic !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone

great stuff bro. See youve been busy. Glad youre still doing your thing, and contributing some awesome and healthy looking additions to the hobby. Keep up the good work

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69

Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli hit 1st instar

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## louise f

Nice ones. Congratz.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69

Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli slings hit 2nd instar. Turns out these squirts have a extra instar, so they are not ready yet.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## catfishrod69

Stromatopelma calceatum female #3 sac



Heteroscodra maculata female #1



Hapalopus sp. Colombia Large

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## catfishrod69

Ceratogyrus darlingi sac

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## catfishrod69

Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli hit 3rd instar 76 of these little squirts



Poecilotheria rufilata sac pulled. 119 good ewls, 0 bad eggs

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Angel Minkov

Man, I'm so jealous of those Pokie sacs. You should hit me up with some advice on the tigrina/rufi breeding if you can  I can't wait to breed my pokies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69

Thanks very much! I would pm you, but ask your questions here, maybe itll help out someone else along the way. Breeding any tarantula species involves the exact same steps when i do it. So ask your questions, and you shall receive any help i can give .





Angel Minkov said:


> Man, I'm so jealous of those Pokie sacs. You should hit me up with some advice on the tigrina/rufi breeding if you can  I can't wait to breed my pokies.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Angel Minkov

For now I'm gathering as much info as I can but I can't seem to make up my mind - should I or should I not cool Poecilotheria species annually. Do you?


----------



## catfishrod69

Do you mean cool them after pairing, or cool them in the winter time?


----------



## Angel Minkov

Both. Especially for the P. rufilata.


----------



## catfishrod69

Well i try to keep my tarantula room at roughly 80 F. But in the winter it will get down to around 68 F, and in the summer spike up to around 94 F. In the winter cooling is inevitable. So i dont really cool them myself. But as far as cooling after breeding i dont do that. I just pair them up, let them sit for a month or so and then flood them a few times. These females i waited until the started webbing themselves shut before i started flooding.


----------



## catfishrod69

Poecilotheria rufilata hit 1st instar



Ceratogyrus marshalli female #2
(If you look closely at the males carapace, you can see where this female had already got a fang into him before. And her other fang went in near his leg.)



---------- Post added 05-14-2015 at 09:54 AM ----------

Hapalopus sp. Colombia Large sac (Its there )

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## LythSalicaria

catfishrod69 said:


> Ceratogyrus marshalli female #2
> (If you look closely at the males carapace, you can see where this female had already got a fang into him before. And her other fang went in near his leg.)


Sheesh, I know a lot of folks here aren't down with naming T's, but you should name that male Lucky. 

How did you manage to get him away from the female before she finished the job?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69

I just shoved my paintbrush between them and pried them apart. Bout all i could do really. 





LythSalicaria said:


> Sheesh, I know a lot of folks here aren't down with naming T's, but you should name that male Lucky.
> 
> How did you manage to get him away from the female before she finished the job?


----------



## catfishrod69

Poecilotheria rufilata hit 2nd instar

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blue Jaye

Wow wonderful pics , I would love to get some rufiilatas from you ! I enjoy your threads so much always good stuff :biggrin:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69

Why cant every sac turn out like the Poecilotheria rufilata sac did? I started with a gorgeous sac filled with 119 beautiful ewls. There was no bad eggs, no ugly stuff, nothing at all. They all molted to 1st instar well, and all molted to 2nd instar well. Just got them all seperated into vials, and there were no slings that had bad molts, or molts stuck to legs, etc. So all in all a absolutely perfect sac. Oh yeah, and there was 120 . Awesome!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## dactylus

Congrats!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69

Pterinochilus chordatus female #3



Cyriopagopus sp. Hati Hati female #2. This is my biggest female and her boyfriend. They spent the night together. Not sure if anything happened, but nobody got eaten, and both were out of her enclosure, and inside the neutral enclosure.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## catfishrod69

Ceratogyrus marshalli female #2 sac



Pterinochilus chordatus female #2

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## catfishrod69

Ceratogyrus marshalli sac pulled, ewls



Monocentropus balfouri sac!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Angel Minkov

I was left with the impression that hatis are blueish. Guess not. I got 3 sacmates recently at L1. One of them molted. I'm hoping to breed them in the future. Great species.


----------



## catfishrod69

Heterothele villosella sac



Iridopelma sp. Recife

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## catfishrod69

Psalmopoeus irminia



Iridopelma sp. Recife sac



Heterothele villosella double clutch

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## catfishrod69

Iridopelma sp. Recife sac pulled. They were ewls when pulled, but now i have around 70 little 1st instars.



Heterothele villosella double clutch hatched. There are about 15-20 little 1st instars living communally with their mom.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## catfishrod69

Cyriopagopus sp. Hati Hati female #2 sac!!! This is the first sac in the USA! Really hoping this sac is still existing and in good shape 18 days from now.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## catfishrod69

Cyriopagopus sp. Hati Hati female #1 sac! This will hopefully be the 2nd sac in the USA.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## catfishrod69

Pterinochilus chordatus female #3 sac

Reactions: Like 2


----------

